#ubuntu+1 2007-11-26
<theunixgeek> How do I get the current Hardy build?
<Toma-> usual methods
<theunixgeek> Toma-: which are?
<Toma-> see the topic
<theunixgeek> Toma-: doesn't say anything about downloading the latest build's ISO image.
<Toma-> build isos come in the final release stages.
<Toma-> nothing but repos at the moment
<theunixgeek> Toma-: thank you.
<crimsun> Heads up: pulseaudio 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 users upgrading to 0.9.7-3ubuntu2 without rebooting or following this[0] procedure may experience issues.
<crimsun> [0] Log out of GNOME, kill the pulseaudio daemon(s) and remove /tmp/.esd*, then log back in.
 * Hobbsee updates
<Hobbsee> crimsun: a little late, no? :)
<crimsun> I've just returned from a transcontinental flight, so I've been scurrying to bzr push changes :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<savi0r666> need some help
<savi0r666> anyone around
<pwnguin> so /j #openwrt
<pwnguin> doh
<DanaG> Gaack, that netsplit destroyed my logs for today.
<Laser87> Hi!
<h3sp4wn> Have I just upgraded to hardy half way through an x transition ?
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn: have you?
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: I don't know - it has not finished yet
<IdleOne> X seems to be working ok here
<IdleOne> finish and see what happens
<h3sp4wn> but a few things that I may need seemed to be removed (unless they moved to another package)
<h3sp4wn> xrandr for example
<IdleOne> yeah it will probably be replaced with newer version or maybe a diff package
<h3sp4wn> infact I use the XiG xserver anyway so I almost certainly don't need it
<h3sp4wn> I do need the client libraries though
<qaws> hi, how can I upgrade to hh? gksudo "update-manager -d" freezes (stops refreshing graphics and stops upgrading), is is the same like it was with upgrade FF->GG - is any other way to upgrade it?
<h3sp4wn> qaws: Just use aptitude if you are certain you want to do it
<h3sp4wn> (I did just that ~ 20 mins ago and it seems fine)
<qaws> h3sp4wn: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<qaws> or what command?
<h3sp4wn>  read the /topic
<qaws> yeah, but I am only asking for help, i want to know, whether is my Ubuntu corrupted
<IdleOne> qaws: does Gutsy boot?
<IdleOne> if so you should be ok
<qaws> IdleOne: yes, I use it about 5 months and it is too old
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> ok
<qaws> I want something newer
<IdleOne> qaws: you can change all instances of gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list to hardy  that is how I did it but if it breaks dont come yelling at me
<IdleOne> then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> again instructions provided without any express implication of workability
<IdleOne> do !backup first
<qaws> IdleOne: now should it go  gksudo "update-manager -d" (non-manual way), but it does not work, because update-manager has always problem
<qaws> IdleOne: Must I rewrite it manually?
<IdleOne> qaws: do it whatever way you want
<h3sp4wn> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
 * IdleOne uses sudo nanio /etc/apt/sources.list and edits the file manualy
<IdleOne> s/nanio/nano
<qaws> Was any diferent way to upgrade FF->GG, then rewriting repos and using update-manager?
<h3sp4wn> I used "sudo perl -pi -e 's/gutsy/hardy/i' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<IdleOne> qaws: yes but right now the update manager is probably not working
<h3sp4wn> I don't see any need for it to be working until people should be using it
<IdleOne> qaws: hardy is more then pre-alpha it is pre-pre-alpha
<qaws> IdleOne: it wasnt never working on my PC, but there is a option to do it ==> can be ubuntu absolutely screwed up?
<IdleOne> qaws: ubuntu is fine. besides if you cant figure out how to upgrade to alpha software then you should not be running that software especially if it is an entire OS
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn: agreed
<qaws> IdleOne: thx, is it enough to rewrite it in sources.list?
<IdleOne> qaws: yes
<qaws> 554MB downloading :D
<h3sp4wn> I cannot understand why ubuntu is always quite fast until late in the development process then suddenly it becomes really sluggish
<qaws> h3sp4wn: probably it is a support of technologies we will never use
<h3sp4wn> perhaps
<qaws> what is new in hardy yet?
<h3sp4wn> nothing much - found some broken stuff though
<qaws> h3sp4wn: it's not a bug, it's a feature :D
<h3sp4wn> qaws: I know and I don't doubt it should be done
<h3sp4wn> I just need to work out how to use an external jre with matlab
<DanaG> OOh, nvidia 169.04!
<DanaG> Powermizer actually works!
<DanaG> But you can't set limits to speeds.
<DanaG> i.e. you can't make it not go to full-speed when doing 3D stuff on battery.
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-27
<choudesh> Is the Hardy installer going to support encrypted filesystems?
<crimsun> please clarify.
<crimsun> (Gutsy's already supports installing onto a newly enciphered one.)
<poningru> crimsun: I think he means from ubiquity
<crimsun> ah, meaning desktop vs. alternate/server?
<choudesh> basically use dm-crypt during install time. automated setup of dm-crypt and so-forth.
<crimsun> the alternate and server images already support that.
<choudesh> I understand that - what about the LIVECD Install?
<crimsun> you'll have to check the specs
<choudesh> specs or wishlist?
<crimsun> the former.
<crimsun> (they have implementation statuses)
<choudesh> ight. Thank you.
<choudesh> was kde4-desktop accepted into hardy yet? or is it still in proposed?
<chals_> hi, someone can tellme what happen if i delete /var/lib,  because my /var partition  is full
<choudesh> chals_: please ask in #ubuntu
<hydrogen> and really bad things.
<IdleOne> cool I just fixed update-manager not installing on my system
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> my first attemp at fixing something hehe
 * IdleOne is proud
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<pvandewyngaerde> are there gutsy   drupal 6 packages ?
<Pici> pvandewyngaerde: looks like only drupa5 at the moment.
<pvandewyngaerde> oops, did i say gutsy, i meant hardy
<boris> X breakage
<boris> whats this
<boris> !X breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x breakage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> pvandewyngaerde: I figured.
<Pici> boris: means that X might be broken
<Pici> i.e: not working.
<boris> Pici : does X break often on hardy ?
<Pici> boris: Its broken a few times, anything is possible on pre-release code
<Toma-> Murphys Law governs all
<boris> Pici : do you use hardy ?
<Pici> boris: I have it on two of my computers here.
<Pici> boris: but not my main working linux computer.
<boris> Pici : is it true that hardy will have a new default theme ?
<Pici> boris: thats the plan right now.
<boris> Pici : but the themes arent yet made ?
<Pici> Not yet, the art team has some time.
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-28
<ctjctj> How do I install one apt from hardy into gutsy?
<hydrogen> undoable
<hydrogen> probablyh
<DanaG> Odd: I've never had apport offer to file reports on app crashes, either during Gutsy beta, after Gutsy release, or even now during Hardy pre-alpha.
<IdleOne> DanaG: neither have I
<IdleOne> that is what apprt is supposed to do right
<Hobbsee> they need to turn it on for alpha 1
<DanaG> I've only had it work in Gutsy fresh installs.
<DanaG> But I've done so much on this system that I don't want to have to remember everything I've installed and customized.
<davidrawson> hello
<DanaG> WTF?  I just hotplugged my sound card and had the login sound play.
<DanaG> WTF?
<davidrawson> why
<davidrawson> is that bad?
<DanaG> For a moment it made me think I had somehow logged out and then in again.
<DanaG> It should use a shorter sound.
<davidrawson> I'm running programs on wine
<davidrawson> it works except for sound
<DanaG> Try setting Wine to use esound, if you're using PulseAudio.
<DanaG> And install the esd-compat thingy.
<davidrawson> nvm, the entire system has no sound now
<davidrawson> there's something wrong with kubuntu
<davidrawson> which one's better, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<DanaG> They're essentially the same distro with a different desktop environment.
<DanaG> It comes down to personal preference between KDE and Gnome.
<davidrawson> Is it just the style of the desktop then?
<DanaG> You can install ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu, and vice versa, if you want to try both desktop environments.
<DanaG> KDE and Gnome also have some differences in philosophy, I believe.
<davidrawson> How can I format to ntfs?
<DanaG> Gparted can do it, I believe.
<DanaG> Formatting is one of those things to make sure you're sure you want to do, before you do it.
<davidrawson> not QTparted
<davidrawson> I can't find Gparted
<DanaG> It's a package that might not be installed by default.
<davidrawson> NTFS doesn't work, im just going to use ext3 on my external hard disk....
<DanaG> It's easier to write to, for sure.
<davidrawson> It is?
<DanaG> With NTFS, you have to be sure to cleanly unmount, or you must chkdsk.
<DanaG> And to do that, you have to reboot to Windows.
<davidrawson> Mine doesn't do that.....
<davidrawson> My computer's vista though
<DanaG> I mean for writing NTFS in Linux.
<davidrawson> you could also force it to mount
<davidrawson> mount "dev/sdb1" "media/sdb1" -o force
<DanaG> Naah, that can cause some file loss of newly written files, I believe.
<davidrawson> but ext3 cant be read by windows
<DanaG> It can if you use http://fs-driver.org
<DanaG> but the control panel doesn't work under Vista.  You'd have to re-run the installer to change drive letters.
<DanaG> NTFS is still better if you intend to use the drive with other computers, and if you intend to unmount it safely most of the time.
<davidrawson> Nah, I always shut down windows the bad way....it shuts down too slowly
<DanaG> Well, you can do "safely remove" in Windows, and "Unmount Volume" in Linux.
<DanaG> Oh, and don't use NTFS compression -- it renders NTFS (even 3g) not writeable on files that have been created in Windows with compression on.
<davidrawson> I think it's cool that you can use command line to mount disk images
<DanaG> You can even make an ntfs file system on a non-block device.
<DanaG> Same with any other file system.
<davidrawson> what do you mean by that?
<DanaG> You can create an empty file with a specific size, then make it into a file system, and then loop mount it.
<DanaG> It's one way of testing filesystem drivers, for example.
<davidrawson> oh, like making an image file
<davidrawson> could you use it as an image?
<davidrawson> how do you make an empty file?
<davidrawson> using the terminal
<DanaG> dd if=/dev/zero of=filename bs=1M count=X      where X is number of megabytes.  Or use bs (blocksize) = larger and count = smaller.
<davidrawson> linux uses the full power of the PC i guess
<davidrawson> it has built in support for image files
<DanaG> Well, since many devices can be accessed as files, you can do interesting things.
<DanaG> For example, try doing cat filename > /dev/dsp
<DanaG> where filename is any random thing you feel like trying.
<DanaG> Turn down volume first, though.
<davidrawson> my sound doesn't work
<davidrawson> what does that do?
<davidrawson> make noises that's in the file?
<DanaG> Makes random (sometimes horrid) noises, depending on the type and content of the file.
<davidrawson> what if we used a wave file?
<DanaG> Hopefully it'd play properly.
<DanaG> Every file system sounds different, so you can sudo cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/dsp
<davidrawson> what's the most raw sound file, without any compression?
<DanaG> Note that the sudo is on cat, which only reads from the device.
<DanaG> Be wary of anything telling you to do a command that writes to a file on a partition.
<davidrawson> what can you do with the display?
<davidrawson> have you heard of rockbox?
<DanaG> That's harder -- you have to have framebuffer enabled, and you have to be on a console.
<hydrogen> its also stretching the topic of this channel!
<davidrawson> Into TAFFY!
<davidrawson> is solaris a linux distro?
<Tm_T> no
<davidrawson> linux is better?
<Tm_T> depends
<Hobbsee> ...i think you want ##linux
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: bah, was just about to say that
 * DanaG changes mode from 'off-topic' to 'lurk'.
<davidrawson> I also like how if the drive is preventing you from copying files to it, you can force it to using the terminal
<DanaG> One reeeeally nice thing that I severely miss when in windows: dmesg.
<davidrawson> dmesg?
<davidrawson> what's that?
<davidrawson> i wonder if myspace IM works in linux (not that I use it anymore)
<DanaG> Sometimes in Windows, I'll have a driver mysteriously break, but in Linux, you can often find out at least partly why.
<davidrawson> linux usually fixes it
<davidrawson> for me
<davidrawson> what's dmesg?
<Hobbsee> again, that's  a #ubuntu question, or a ##linux one
<DanaG> Here's why I like using +1: I find it oddly fun fixing things when they break.
<FunnyLookinHat> DanaG, join the club   : )
<davidrawson> linux doesn't seem to slow down while copying files....
<DanaG> I joined the club back in Edgy, actually.
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahaha
<FunnyLookinHat> I've been there a while too..  sadly because I used to have poor distros to use
<hydrogen> I've graduated from that club
<FunnyLookinHat> LoL
<hydrogen> now I just want my os to work
<hydrogen> theres plenty of other things I can spend my time breaking and fixing
<pwnguin> i just use ubuntu+1 because if i dont things dont work when release rolls around =(
<FunnyLookinHat> true that, if I had more time to bug report and troubleshoot (stupid school takes up all my time) then I'd do it too
<DanaG> I'm also not afraid to do things such as hacking at my DSDT (to fix brightness control).
<DanaG> One thing I don't do so well at is coming up with creative hostnames.
<DanaG> For a while, my laptop (Gateway M685) had the really lame hostname of:  "m685".
<DanaG> Finally a friend suggested I change it to GLaDOS, so I did.
<hydrogen> hydrogen@Yes
<hydrogen> mines better :)
<DanaG> http://trac.phidev.info/trac/wiki/AptZeroconf
<DanaG> cool idea.
<davidrawson> i'm not using pure-ftpd without the gui :/
<needhelp> Hi! I need your help. Iam collecting points in page listed below. If you be so kind, please click url below.(sorry for the spam, thank you) http://www.3dwhite.lt/?click=56a3cdcf22ccc7ab5f0a7f4d2bc900ff
 * Hobbsee wonders if anyone has found a solution to totem video playing yet
<MartinW> How many megabytes of updates per day for hardy?
<Hobbsee> lots
<mrsno> mm i love how gb.archive.ubuntu.com peaks out my 20meg connection
<mrsno> makes updating so quick
<mrsno> wee just killed my hardy virtual machine, gdm frozen
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> that sounds like my normal hardy
<mrsno> i was about to say yay for snapshots :) but now virtualbox has keeled over
<mrsno> hmm  VERR_SSM_LOAD_CPUID_MISMATCH
<hashbrowncipher> does anyone here know why i would not have a /proc/slabinfo file?
<crimsun> probably because we no longer use slab.
<crimsun> i.e.,
<crimsun> CONFIG_SLUB=y
<crimsun> CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y
<crimsun> and, of course,
<crimsun> # CONFIG_SLAB is not set
<hashbrowncipher> what replaces it?
<crdlb> s/A/U/
<hashbrowncipher> as in, where can i get similar diagnostic info
<crimsun> /sys/slab/*
<hashbrowncipher> crimsun: thanks for the help
<crimsun> np.
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-29
<atlfalcons866> is hardy alpha out now
<bernier> tomorrow I think
<atlfalcons866> thanks
<bernier> does anyone know if hardy alpha will be using 2.6.22 or 2.6.23 kernel?
<RAOF> 2.6.22
<RAOF> Since it's out today/tomorrow (depending on your timezone).
<bernier> well what's the exact time if there's one
<RAOF> When it's done.
<RAOF> None of the Ubuntu releases have an *exact* time, IIRC.
<RAOF> "Thursday, GMT+0" is about all you'll be getting :)
<crdlb> the release time is always an exact multiple of pi
<RAOF> No, it's not.
<RAOF> Unless by 'exact multiple' you don't mean 'integer multiple'.
<RAOF> Irrational numbers never appear in reality.
<ToxinPowe> :)
<bernier> once it will be released, it will be available through dist-upgrade?
<RAOF> You mean, from Gutsy?
<bernier> yes
<RAOF> As in: will "update-manager -d -c" work?
<crimsun> mm, time for another `./pbuilder-dapper create`
<RAOF> I don't know.  You can already dist-upgrade by changing gutsy -> hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<RAOF> crimsun: For dist-upgrade checking?
<bernier> oh, it's already released?
<crimsun> RAOF: yeah, I'm working on bug 56008
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56008 in gsfonts-x11 "gsfonts-x11 depends on uninstallable transitional package xutils" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/56008
<RAOF> crimsun: Yay, fun.
<bernier> im updating
<bernier> nice
<RAOF> bernier: The archives have been open for some time.
<bernier> archives?
<RAOF> Repositories.  Sources.  Whatever you want to call them :)
<crimsun> (the place from which your Ubuntu install will be updated)
<bernier> ok
<IdleOne> crimsun: would that be the universe or the multiverse?
<IdleOne> :)
<crimsun> the archive contains them all.
<crimsun> /ubuntu/pool/
<IdleOne> yes but you must get the key from the keymaker
<ToxinPowe> bernier , hardy is not for beginner, its alpha yet
<crimsun> ah, but I have a key.  As does RAOF.
<crimsun> his key is more shiny, though.
<IdleOne> bernier: wait another month or so before upgrading
<bernier> <ToxinPowe> i know, but i love fixing stuff
<IdleOne> I have a key also
<ToxinPowe> ok
<crimsun> IdleOne: cool, may I have yours?
<IdleOne> no!!! it is mine and has no shine
<IdleOne> hey that rhymes
<IdleOne> I'm a poet and didnt know it
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> how do I get my fingers to stop clicking the right mouse button?
<bernier> remove your hand from the mouse
<IdleOne> genius
<IdleOne> it worked
<clusty> is there currently a  java problem with hardy?
<crimsun> clusty: ...more precisely?
<clusty> firefox plugin stopped working and matlab wont start
<clusty> some lock issue with libxcb-xlib
<RAOF> clusty: Yes, there is.
<clusty> googled around and there is some problem between AWT and java (dont really understand)
<clusty> time will fix?
<RAOF> clusty: The java vm statically links in an (old) copy of xlib (which is built without threading support).  The new xcb based xlib hates this.
<RAOF> clusty: Use icedtea-java7
<clusty> instead of what?
<crimsun> instead of jre[56]
<clusty> will try now
<RAOF> Remember to update-alternatives
<masquerade> hey look! nvidia-glx installs now! :)
<RAOF> Has done for some time.
<IdleOne> icedtea-java7? what's is this beautiful mix of my two favorite drinks?
<RAOF> Ever since the last l-r-m upload, in fact :)
<masquerade> hmm, perhaps I've been forgetting to check for a few days then :)
 * RAOF was using nouveau before then.  It's pretty good, now.
<crimsun> what, you run Hardy and your update && dist-upgrade isn't cronned for every hour?!  =]
<masquerade> pssh, I do it by hand twice a day
<masquerade> its more exciting that way
<crimsun> you're way behind, then.
<clusty> lost mplayer
<masquerade> well, actually, it may be more exciting to have stuff break and you have no idea why cause it was done in the background
<ToxinPowe> crimsun, I dont run updates, my sources links to 18.04 version now
<masquerade> hrm,
<clusty> why does mplayer depend on sun-java
<clusty> ?
<ToxinPowe> =)
<crimsun> 18.04?  Impressive.
<ToxinPowe> yes, not a mistake, only the trust X_)
<ToxinPowe> update are for beginners :)
<crimsun> clusty: it doesn't.  It's due to a dependency, libungif4g, that was in conflict with one of icedtea's.
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ apt-cache show libgif4|grep ^Conf
<crimsun> Conflicts: giflib3g, libungif4g
<clusty> crimsun: ok. firefox plugin works now
<clusty> crimsun: ok. matlab has its own jre
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ apt-cache show mplayer-nogui|grep ^Dep|grep ungif  ->  eex1 (>= 1.1.8), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), libsvga1, libtheora0, libungif4g (>= 4.1
<clusty> crimsun: which i did not install
<clusty> crimsun: any ways to downgrade the other stuff that makes java choke?
<crimsun> ..."downgrade"?  To what?  Why?
<RAOF> clusty: Not really.  You'd have to pull back all of X & stuff.
<clusty> main goal is to get matlab working again
<clusty> rite
<RAOF> The solution for matlab is probably the use of Gutsy.
<crimsun> bah, be brave.  Create a Gutsy pbuilder/schroot and run matlab from it.
<crdlb> RAOF: that was my point :)
<clusty> whats pbuilder?
<RAOF> Or maybe cast around the matlab stuff to look for where it's picking it's JVM from.
<clusty> or run a whole virtual machine
<clusty> :D
<clusty> vmware or something
<ToxinPowe> ... or or or use windows...or...
<clusty> i sense some irony...
<clusty> :D
<IdleOne> nahh it's sarcasm
<clusty> well, curiosity killed the cat
<IdleOne> and satisfaction brought him back...hence the 9 lives
<IdleOne> what si the update-alternatives command exactly for java?
<IdleOne> s/si/is
<RAOF> sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<RAOF> I think.
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> thank you
<Guthin> LiMaO pvt! brother!
<Guthin> LiMaO help-me
<LiMaO> Guthin: already messaged you. are you registered?
<Guthin> LiMaO nopz
<LiMaO> Guthin: join #ubuntu-br
<RAOF> Ok.  So the answer to "how badly does nouveau handle suspend" is "as badly as possible"
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<RAOF> Actually, I lie.  It *could* corrupt stuff.  Instead it just doesn't resume from suspend :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Hibernate still sucks on my gutsy install    : P
<FunnyLookinHat> One day it'll work I suppose...
<RAOF> Maybe.  Unless you've got a new ATI card.
<crdlb> I should really try nouveau on my NV4 and NV11
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'm sure ahuillet would love some old-school XV testing.
<crdlb> the nvidia driver is so buggy on both chips that I just use nv nowadays
<RAOF> Really?
<RAOF> In which case nouveau is a step up.
<crdlb> just annoying stuff, like with nvidia on my NV11 (a laptop card), I get a weird distorted screen the first time X starts
<RAOF> As far as 2D goes, it's currently better (faster) than nv on lots of cards.
<crdlb> only fixed by ctrl+alt+bksp after 10 seconds
<RAOF> Whee!
<RAOF> Blobs FTW
<crdlb> yup
<crdlb> at least fglrx can use mesa now ^_^
<RAOF> Huzzah!
<Amaranth> RAOF, crdlb: NV04 doesn't have 2d acceleration with nouveau
<Amaranth> the hardware is not compatible with EXA
<Amaranth> NV11 should have EXA and Xv though
 * Amaranth stabs libusb and iPod Touch
<RAOF> Amaranth: I always forget the arcanae about those ancient cards :)
<Sikon> When is alpha 1 coming out?
<Sikon> the wiki says it's scheduled for today
<RAOF> And ubuntu-devel-announce says that it's late, and will likely be coming out tomorrow
<Sikon> Ah.
<RAOF> Sorry, u-d-discuss.
<Sikon> Thanks.
<Sikon> Has the name for alpha releases been decided? Like Flight, Knot, Herd, Tribe...
<crdlb> I believe it's plain old alpha this time
<crdlb> could be wrong though
<RAOF> It's Alpha, yeah.
<crdlb> that's so sad :(
<RAOF> We're not doing flocks this time.
<RAOF> We should totally do rooks sometime.  Then our alphas could be "parliaments" :)
<crdlb> hahah
<crdlb> there should be a "mighty microsoft" release with the alphas called "release candidates"
<RAOF> Pulseaudio does a pretty good job of network streaming.
<RAOF> It handles my torrenting with aplomb.
<databuddy> ah
<databuddy> sup RAOF
<BUGabundo> hya
<BUGabundo> since today comes out alpha 1, is it safe to tried it on a controled envoriment?
<Worm> BUGabundo: See the topic.
<BUGabundo> lol Worm. x breakage
<BUGabundo> and I was considering to do an update-manager to Hardy
<nekostar> lol
<Worm> You can do what you want, but be sure about what you're doing before upgrade.
<nekostar>  BUGabundo if you like broken stuff and trying to fix it this is for you ;)
<nekostar> otherwise wait till tribe 2-3 probably
<Worm> Indeed
<nekostar> as for me
<nekostar> i'm gonna give er a shot on friday ;)
<nekostar> been toying with gOS as i saw that stuff on the cheap wallmart machines
<nekostar> just had to see what that was all about
<nekostar> bit simplistic but quite kewl ;)
<nekostar> and ive heard there's gonna be lots of new stuff in hardy
<nekostar> zomg linux is getting SO awesome hehe
<nekostar> ok i think i need food bbl
<BUGabundo> great nekostar
<nekostar> oh and BUGabundo
<nekostar> dont be put off by the its not for you stuff
<nekostar> just make sure to have seperate home partition
<nekostar> and backup all data's
<nekostar> just in case it wipes out a partition or two
<nekostar> [things happen now and then]
<nekostar> should have seen what happened with dsl-n via flashdrive
<nekostar> corrupted my cmos lol
<nekostar> and ive still no idea how it managed to do that
<nekostar> *shrugs*
<nekostar> oh btw
<BUGabundo> one of the things we need to have fixed is trackerd!
<nekostar> corsair 2gb flash voyager's work great - i would imagine all the sizes of that line should - but the live iso + casper-rw
<nekostar> oh i tend to just disable that at first
<nekostar> anyway bbl
 * nekostar runz
<BUGabundo> I leave it on
<BUGabundo> its great to find stuff
<BUGabundo> but I have allways to run cpulimit on it
<BUGabundo> cpulimit -e tracker -l 5-10
<embrace-Ubuntu> alpha 1 is not out yet??
<Amaranth> no...
<BUGabundo> checkout cdimage.ubuntu.com/live embrace-Ubuntu
<embrace-Ubuntu> BUGabundo: thx
<Amaranth> they probably don't work
<BUGabundo> the images, Amaranth?
<Amaranth> yes
<BUGabundo> I've been doing some packages upgrade to hardy, and already have a lot of breakages!
<Amaranth> at this point in the release cycle daily snapshots will almost always be broken
<Amaranth> /topic
<BUGabundo> I've read it Amaranth
<BUGabundo> as I said, only a few packages!
<BUGabundo> not the whole system
<BUGabundo> stuff like k3b won't even install
<BUGabundo> due to dependicies
<BUGabundo> or kate
<BUGabundo> lol
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<BUGabundo> it seams to be dependig too much on kde libs not ready yet
<BUGabundo> \!ping
<BUGabundo> ping
<BUGabundo> bad pidgin!!! bad!
<BUGabundo> hya again
<BUGabundo> what does this mean:
<BUGabundo> ** (synaptic:16396): WARNING **: no statusfd changes/content updates in terminal for 120 seconds
<BUGabundo> ** (synaptic:16396): WARNING **: TerminalTimeout in step: Preparing to configure libpurple-bin
<Lunks> Java is not working for me, and it's not the xcb stuff. Running java --version outputs: Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<void^> it's "java -version", not "java --version"
<Lunks> whoops =P
<Lunks> I thought that would be easier to debug, but running a java app is not working as well.
<Lunks> running java jSMS-253.jar (a well known java app), outputs: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jSMS-253/jar
<seiflotfy> guys need help here
<seiflotfy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46214/
<Lunks> hmm seems to be something with the program itself, not hardy
<Lunks> weird =P
<Hobbsee> seiflotfy: for future reference, it would alawys be nice to provide a bit of context on what your pastebin is about
<void^> Lunks: err, how are you running it? looks like you forgot -jar
<Lunks> just had to use java -jar to run it, btw.
<Lunks> yeah =P
<Lunks> I hadn't run it for a long time, looks like I forgot it. :P
<Lunks> ubuntu+1 is much quieter than ubuntu, nice. ;)
<Lunks> There isn't a localized #ubuntu+1, is it?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> Lunks: and this isn't a replacement #ubuntu, either
<Lunks> I know, did I said the opposite? =P
<Hobbsee> no, but i'm unsure if you were inferring it :)
<Lunks> No, I'm running hardy indeed. :)
<IdleOne> Bug #109754
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109754 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Webcam image for my ZC0302 is upside down and of poor quality. This is a regression from Edgy " [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109754
<IdleOne> won't fix? does that mean it can not be fixed or will not be fixed?
<Hobbsee> will not fix.
<Hobbsee> (in feisty/gutsy)
<poorenglish> hi, is alpha 1 available now?
<Tomcat_> poorenglish: No, will be tomorrow.
<poorenglish> thx
<Lunks> live cds are already available? where can we see what have been changed?
<Tomcat_> Lunks: The current LiveCDs are not the alpha. You can see changelogs in Launchpad.
<Lunks> ok
<BUGabundo> hay
<BUGabundo> I'm on edge
<BUGabundo> and something really strange is going on
<Pici> BUGabundo: This channel is for Hardy (version after Gutsy) support
<BUGabundo> there's no text box to insert the package for bug submits!
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> wrong window
<wasabi> Howdy. My hald has ceased working. Basically the hal initscript fails. If you run hal manually, it starts, briefly, starts some addons, then terminates.
<wasabi> addons keep running
<Lunks> My pen drives are not automatically mounting.
<webjames> Hi what's this i hear about a now look for hardy?
<IdleOne> webjames: yup they are going to make it look just like Windows 95. blue screen and all
<webjames> blue screen, or bsod?
<IdleOne> webjames: I was just kidding. I havent heard anything about a new look
<IdleOne> what is your source?
<webjames> IdleOne, http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071101-hardy-heron-visual-theme-planned-at-the-ubuntu-developer-summit.html
<IdleOne> webjames: guess they will be working on a new look for hardy
<IdleOne> if that source is reliable
<Ownatik> Hi, when I log in, desktop starts to load and I can see my things, but then screen turns white and stays white
<LiMaO> Ownatik: are you using hardy?
<Ownatik> yes
<Ownatik> sorry unplugged my modem by acccident :p
<Ownatik> yes im using hardy
<wet> hi where can i get the firs lpha of hardy??? (its 11.29.07)
<poorenglish> wet, tomorrow
<wet> kk thx
<wet> isnt released yet??
<wet> kk but 1 day late is ok :D
<wet> cu
<Laser87> Hi!
<webjames> o
<webjames> these' not a whole lot of blueprints for hardy
<webjames> there's*
<webjames> i guess it's early stages
<webjames> does anyone know about the pulseaudio thing?
<khermans> is Hardy Alpha1 released yet
<khermans> ?
<h3sp4wn> khermans: No
<khermans> h3sp4wn, is it planned?
<h3sp4wn> khermans: I presume its planned - no idea when for though
<khermans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<h3sp4wn> webjames: What do you want to know about it - I know what it is
<h3sp4wn> And finally as of oss-4.1 the envy24 driver will be GPL/CCDL'ed
<webjames> h3sp4wn, sorry i was just cooking, i was just wondering what it was. an audio driver of sorts?
<webjames> i've just installed them on gutsy i htink
<h3sp4wn> webjames: They are audio drivers yes - But if pulse audio is implimented as the standard then whether alsa or oss is used should not make any difference (given any unconformant apps are fixed to work with pulseaudio)
<webjames> cool,
<webjames> thanks h3sp4wn, how would i override esd in gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> With pulseaudio ? dunno only machine I have with good quality speakers uses oss (with solaris though) my laptop has hardy but I have not messed with it much
<webjames> cool, i'll just have a play around. thanks again
<webjames> what else major is going into hardy?
<webjames> there is few blueprints
<h3sp4wn> dunno - most of the interesting ones never seem to be implimented anyway
<webjames> like?
<h3sp4wn> multiarch - the wonderfully great /etc/event.d full replacement (slated for edgy+2)
<webjames> i know i'd like to see a fresh look to complement compiz
<webjames> i might give hardy a look see if i can suggest anything
<h3sp4wn> webjames: If you want something it better either a) be easy to do or b) you are going to do it
<tonyyarusso> What kernel is hardy at today?
<webjames> yeah, i'm an idea's man. it might spark inspiration in someone who has the time to do it.
<RAOF> 2.6.22
<h3sp4wn> tonyyarusso: not seen a 24 one in the repos yet (I just built one)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: That's the same as Gutsy, right?
<RAOF> Yup.
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok
<h3sp4wn> tonyyarusso: use the one from git
 * tonyyarusso just upgraded a box and found that curious
<h3sp4wn> webjames: oh - the grumpy groundhog distro - I was interested in that also
 * webjames looks
<webjames> seems a good idea, did it ever get off the ground?
<h3sp4wn> webjames: I don't expect anything anymore just see what I get (Not costing me anything) however if I was involved with RedHat / Suse / Debian I would be a bit irritated
<webjames> you pay something?
<h3sp4wn> webjames: No - but most of the GPL code is paid for by RedHat / Suse (and others IBM / SGI / Sun) - most of the packaging is done by Debian
<h3sp4wn> But ubuntu is marketed as it is (and spends comparively nothing on stuff for everyone else - even mandriva is 50% paid oss developers)
<webjames> i see, i didn't realise that. canonical pays for some of it to though?  argh, is it just me or is half the internet not working. softpedia.com linuxmint.com
<h3sp4wn> webjames: It doesn't really (in any substantial way) that is the problem
<webjames> it's popular though
<h3sp4wn> webjames: And that wouldn't be an issue were Canocial as a commercial entity not involved with it
<webjames> surly commercial back is a good thing
<h3sp4wn> webjames: In some ways (if they act as the other big vendors do)
<webjames> how are they acting differently? not sharing?
<h3sp4wn> webjames: Look at the stuff that is coming out of those companies that is not directly related to themselves
<h3sp4wn> i.e for Linux as a whole - or releasing expensive programs they bought etc
<h3sp4wn> (as gpl)
<webjames> i see, i'd like to see more gpl'd programs
<webjames> i understand what you mean, i guess as ubuntu gets more success then more will be required, and expected
<h3sp4wn> I would like to see more of the hard stuff that Debian wants to do done (that ubuntu wants but is waiting for Debian to do)
<h3sp4wn> throwing cash at that could get it done for the benefit of all (more than sending out CD's that need more than 600MB of updates by the time someone gets around to using them()
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn: such as?
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: multiarch
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: upstart actually being completed (and being comparable in quality to Solaris SMF)
<webjames> you mean stopping duplicate packages?
<h3sp4wn> a filesystem / lvm that is like ZFS for Linux - tons of stuff probably that could be implimented for the cash that is spent on sending out cd's
<webjames> i would like to see ZFS
<webjames> or similar
<h3sp4wn> With indiana the advantages of Linux might be gone anyway (for me) - and as they are modelling it on ubuntu's business model it could work
<h3sp4wn> (Sun even sends out the dvd's in a proper jewel case and more promptly - I think that was a direct rip off)
<webjames> what do you mean?
<webjames> i didn't know ubuntu shipped cd free?
<h3sp4wn> webjames: Its the opensolaris kernel - with a package manager and a gnu userland
<h3sp4wn> webjames: shipit.ubuntu.com (costs millions I think)
<webjames> oh yeah. look at that
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn: I just did a quick google on multiarch if I understand correctly it is the abilty to take packages from different architectures such as pc or mac and run on linux or vice versa?
<webjames> i guess it's advertising. think how much companies spend on that
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: you can mix packages from anything your processor can use (i.e lib32 and lib64) and just use 64 bit when it makes sense
<h3sp4wn> webjames: Yeah but no R&D ?
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: The trouble with implementing multiarch before debian is that universe would die.
<webjames> i would like to see canonical develop something like ZFS
<RAOF> We have ~16K source packages (and ~20K binary packages IIRC), and about 20 or so active MOTUs.
<RAOF> There's no way we could carry such a broad divergence from debian.
<RAOF> webjames: Or just use ZFS, since it already exists :)
<webjames> yeah, wrong licence though
<h3sp4wn> fuse zfs is not a solution
<RAOF> Ask them nicely to add GPLv2?
<h3sp4wn> I think Sun would complain if ubuntu just integrated it using that runtime linking hack they use for nvidia & co
<h3sp4wn> There is parts of it in grub under GPL2 anyway
<webjames> problem is it's gplv2
<RAOF> You mean v3, right?
<h3sp4wn> zfs is ccdl
<webjames> dual licence gplv2
<h3sp4wn> but sun uses grub as a bootloader so it has had to put parts of into grub (to boot from zfs)
<webjames> sorry no
<RAOF> webjames: Again, v3.  If it were dual licensed as gplv2, it'd already be in the kernel.
<webjames> yeah sorry
<webjames> it's not gpl anything just on this website it said it was, but i think it was what he was hoping for, not what was actually true
<h3sp4wn> webjames: It will be in freebsd 7 (and probably the desktop oriented bsd's) there is nexenta (ubuntu with opensolaris kernel)
<webjames> i think opensolaris was going gplv3, but the linux kernel is gplv2
<webjames> look: http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39287520,00.htm
<webjames> thing i don't understand is why it would be a one way street?
<h3sp4wn> Afaik nothing could go either way (other than Linux people specifically re licensing their stuff under GPLv3
<webjames> i mean assuming sun went gplv3, and linux went gplv3
<webjames> that artical seems to imply that it would be one way from linux to sun.
<h3sp4wn> Linux cannot (some people are dead with claims on Linux)
<webjames> i think you don't need 100% of the copyright holders, just around 95% with the 5% not objecting.
<h3sp4wn> No way you can do stuff like that
<webjames> aparently thats how mozilla was able to relicence in 2003
<h3sp4wn> If you contribute to firefox who keeps the copyrights ? (I would presume mozilla gets them)
<webjames> i don't know i think it was split?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know either (a binary only firefox would be fine for me anyway)
<webjames> i like the open source, look at all the add-ons that have been created
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Unless they've got a policy whereby you need to assign copyright to mozilla to contribute (like GNU have), you'd retain the copyright.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: I was presuming they did (Sun has the same for Openoffice afaik)
<webjames> what they should do it devs should licence to gpl, and future versions
<webjames> have a read of this: http://fsfe.org/en/fellows/ciaran/ciaran_s_free_software_notes/about_gplv3_can_the_linux_kernel_relicense
<webjames> okay, it's been interesting chatting with you h3sp4wn and RAOF, see you around. night.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Is there a mailing list for scientific software in universe ?
<h3sp4wn> octave:1> doc
<h3sp4wn> info: /usr/share/info/octave2.9.info: No such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> I want to sort out some of this sort of thing (prior to hardy getting out) trying to use alot of this stuff is a pita (and fixing it for gutsy might be good for me but its wasted effort probably)
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-30
<embrace-Ubuntu> where is alpha 1??
<IdleOne> !seen alpha1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen alpha1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Oooh.  2.6.24 is sitting in NEW.  Yay, my laptop can soon benefit from the tickless kernel!
<embrace-Ubuntu> !alpha1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Out soon.
<embrace-Ubuntu> is alpha delayed??
<cafuego> Yes
<embrace-Ubuntu> to garantee the quality????
<Toma-> Yep, its going to be the most alpha quality release ever
<Toma-> :)
<WorkingOnWise> Toma-: U being facetious or for real? Is this alpha expected to be quite goot?
<WorkingOnWise> good
<Toma-> hehehe
<Toma-> you do know what alpha quality means right?
<WorkingOnWise> I ask because I ran 7.04 from the first herd and was constantly amazed at the great stability of the "alpha" code.....better that any stable M$ OS I'd ever run!
<Toma-> Well, its your choice
<WorkingOnWise> Toma-: if M$ OS's were that good in production...I wouldnt be running Ubuntu 7.10 now!
<WorkingOnWise> But I do know...YMMV
<WorkingOnWise> and ppl here get cranky if I cry about an alpha breaking my laptop!
<WorkingOnWise> but I've been off the alpha and beta code for like 6 months now....time to bring on more breakage!
<bernier> Hi, how do I get the latest 8.42.3 drivers from hardy repos?
<bernier> Hi, is it possible to compile fglrx on hardy even if hardy id not in the --buildpkg option?
<telexicon> did they release alpha 1?
<bernier> yes
<telexicon> excellent
<bernier> gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<RAOF> bernier: I'd suggest "sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx" if you want to get 8.42.3
<bernier> <RAOF> I did
<RAOF> Then that's what you'll get.  8.42.3
<bernier> but it seems buggy
<RAOF> Damn straight.
<RAOF> Those aren't production drivers :)
<telexicon> bernier, no.. i want the CDs because I need to test the installer because its always buggy
<bernier> i get something in corner right "testing use only unsupported hardware"
<bernier> RAOF: they were working well under gutsy :P
<RAOF> telexicon: The cds haven't been released yet, because they haven't been built yet - the installer was being dificult earlier.
<telexicon> RAOF, oh ok
<RAOF> bernier: If they're buggy, then file bugs :)
<bernier> k, may I have the link?
<RAOF> That's presumably what you're running Hardy for, anyway :)
<bernier> yes it is :P and also I like being bleeding edge
<RAOF> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bugs , I think.
<bernier> ok got a problem on hardy, opened programs are not shown in the bottom taskbar of gnome
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<WorkingOnWise> ok...I'm about ready to jump off the clif and stat running Hardy. Is x stable as of the latest updates?
<WorkingOnWise> cliff
<RAOF> For me, yes.
<WorkingOnWise> Have u heard any major problem, just for the latest? Once I'm into it, well, I'll deal with the problems, but I'd like to start smoothe :)
<vbgunz> fellas, what do I have to do, other than wish for something, to get my idea seriously considered for Hardy?
<vbgunz> I am looking at blueprints now
<telexicon> vbgunz, come up with a proposal.. and put some development behind it?
<telexicon> and start 2 months ago
<h3sp4wn> vbgunz: either impliment it yourself or find someone to do it or pay someone to do it (if its anything difficult it is unlikely to happen)
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 4 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<khermans_> is alpha released yet?
<khermans_> i am unable to dist-upgrade to hardy
<khermans_> i have done this many times in the past from ubuntu to ubuntu+1 after first alpha
<khermans_> libfaad-dev causes problems
<h3sp4wn> khermans_: just remove it then and complete the upgrade
<h3sp4wn> then put it back
<h3sp4wn> (if infact you actually need it anyway)
<khermans_> h3sp4wn, right of course, i already did that
<khermans_> h3sp4wn, i just wanted to let everyone know
<h3sp4wn> khermans_: so what is the problem ?
<khermans_> h3sp4wn, nada :-P  waiting for hardy to dist-upgrade...
<khermans_> cant wait!
 * Hobbsee wonders why it causes problems
<effie_jayx> can one download an iso of the alpha?
<IdleOne> effie_jayx: see /topic
<effie_jayx> IdleOne,  sorry ... thanks
<effie_jayx> I am currently planning to install for testing packages for my MOTU work
<effie_jayx> so and update would do?
<ember> there's the testing iso @ https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<effie_jayx> ember,  thanks
<BUGabundo> hya
<BUGabundo> I did a parcial upgrade for hardy
<BUGabundo> and everything seems to be working fine
<BUGabundo> just bug-buddy, was giving too many prob. I had to remove it
<BUGabundo> hya jenda
<khermans_> dist-upgrade from feisty->hardy very successful!
<khermans_> i mean gutsy->hardy
<BUGabundo> me too khermans_
<khermans_> BUGabundo, very nice
<BUGabundo> didn't you have any trouble with bug-buddy?
<khermans_> only thing i had to remove was libfaad-dev
<BUGabundo> I had to repair X11
<BUGabundo> but that was expected
<khermans_> my X worked just fine!
<BUGabundo> bulteproof did it magic!
<BUGabundo> I haven't done and dist-upgrade yet
<BUGabundo> still with the old kernel
<khermans_> well, how did you get to hardy hen?
<BUGabundo> only changed my reps, and did and upgrade
<khermans_> then?
<khermans_> dude!
<khermans_> you should never do that
<BUGabundo> it worked just fine
<khermans_> always do dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> update-manager, wanted to change too much
<khermans_> i never use just plain upgrade
<BUGabundo> "59 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 108 not upgraded."
<BUGabundo> is it safe to do and dist-upgrade ?
<BUGabundo> in my case, it tried to remove ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> is it safe to do and dist-upgrade, khermans_ ?
 * Pici looks at topic
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: by what you're saying, you don't want to run hardy.
<BUGabundo> Pici: it seems it quite safe!
<BUGabundo> I want.
<BUGabundo> but I want for it to work
<Pici> BUGabundo: Then you really dont want to run Hardy.
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: if everythings aint working, there is no use for it
<Hobbsee> well, if he upgrades, or keeps his partial upgrade, then he himself can fix it - or learn why it's a bad idea.  *shrug*
<Pici> BUGabundo: The whole point of these pre-releases is to fix the things that arent working, so you will come across a lot of breakage.
<BUGabundo> I'll be doing and update-manager when I see that no vital packages are removed
<BUGabundo> I expecte breakage
<BUGabundo> I'm fine with that
<BUGabundo> but at least I'll have to have a bootble and networkalbe pc
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> when I jumped to feisty herd 2, I had to boot from the livecd, just to go to the net
<BUGabundo> lol
<Hobbsee> this depends on your network, how good you are at fixing network manager, or doing it by hand if nm blows up.
<BUGabundo> with hardy, I've found that bug-buggy gives me probs
<BUGabundo> maybe I should report it on LP
<Hobbsee> of course, your system should boot, most of the time.  i think the record number of separate times that someone had to chroot into their system and update it, as it wouldn't reboot, was 5.
<Hobbsee> fairly sure it 's already reported.
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: I have no trouble setting up a manual connection, even for WiFi
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> as long as you don't file crap bugs, you'll be fine.
<BUGabundo> let me check LP for that bug
<BUGabundo> on another topic
<BUGabundo> I see to much use of HD
<BUGabundo> does nay one see that too?
<Hobbsee> no
<BUGabundo> not sure if it is kmail and bogofilter filtering emails!
<BUGabundo> I only see this, when I'm online
<Hobbsee> is top showing anything of interest as to what the process using cpu is?
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: I can't see any process using to much CPU
<BUGabundo> not on top, nor atop
<BUGabundo> but lots of disk I/O and page file on atop
<Hobbsee> debug it, find out what it is, then come back
<BUGabundo> how can I debug it Hobbsee?
<BUGabundo> I can post a screenshot, if you like!
<BUGabundo> on atop I see stuff like 105% disk use
<Hobbsee> i don't know, but i'd suggest google would help you
<BUGabundo> hobe take a look if you want
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/Linux/top.png
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/Linux/atop2.png
<BUGabundo> one more question ppl
<BUGabundo> is it proper to
<BUGabundo> awake and old bug?
<BUGabundo> #63456 seems to fit my prob with bug-buddy
<BUGabundo> but its from 2006
<Pici> bug 63456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63456 in nautilus-cd-burner "Bug-buddy keeps reporting a crash and nautilus does not work (dup-of: 62739)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62739 in liboobs "[shares-admin] nautilus crashed when i logon gnome in edgy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62739
<BUGabundo> bug 173071
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173071 in bug-buddy "[hardy] bug-buddy keeps reporting errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173071
<BUGabundo> what do you think Pici?
<Hobbsee> ...then tell it to ignore the crash
<Pici> BUGabundo: What app does it say is crashing?
<Hobbsee> it's saved all the crashes from when you installed, up till the last bug-buddy upgrade, where apport got turned on.
<BUGabundo> I can't hib
 * Hobbsee is not hib
 * Hobbsee would also close it as WORKSFORME
<Pici> aww, why not?
<BUGabundo> pici as far as I could teel from the bug-buddy log, it was gnome-applet Deskbar
<Pici> BUGabundo: Thats because deskbar was crashing
<Hobbsee> some time ago, probaly
<BUGabundo> but since I removed bug-buddy, all my desktop is working fine
 * Hobbsee shakes her head.
<Pici> I had the same issue when I upgraded.  I reported the bug, then killed deskbar manually, bug buddy stopped coming up
<BUGabundo> sorry Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> I can't see what I'm writing, since I'm with a lot of I/O and all my desktop freezes!
<BUGabundo> I type stuff and wait for it to appear
<Hobbsee> close kmail then
<Hobbsee> see if it's that
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> kmail closed
<Hobbsee> does it help?
<BUGabundo> DSK |         sda | busy     62% | read  278215 | write 583465 | avio    8 ms |
<BUGabundo> I/O is down a bit
<BUGabundo> from 90% to 62%
<BUGabundo> still doing an apt-get on another tty
<Hobbsee> well, that's going to have an effect, yes....
<BUGabundo> but I still lose control of my desktop
<BUGabundo> just now, pidgin when blank
<Hobbsee> how much ram do you have?
<BUGabundo> and firefox-3.0 won't close
<BUGabundo> it stays in background at 100% cpu
<BUGabundo> I've reported it, but no one took the bug
<BUGabundo> 1GiB Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> probably because they couldn't reproduce it
<Hobbsee> also, it's a beta.
<BUGabundo> laptop: PM 1.7 60GiB pata
<BUGabundo> 2.5 years old!
<BUGabundo> 15GiBs HD free
<BUGabundo> either it's the OS (or some apps) or my disk is dying
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: you have to realise - people can't just look at your bugs and see the problem, for the most part.  they have to actually try to reproduce it, so they can debug it.
<BUGabundo> I know! there are so many!
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: and you have to debug it far enough in the first place to actually make it worht their time.
<BUGabundo> I see them coming on the mails.... even I get scared!
<h3sp4wn> BUGabundo: could be the bios impliementation or the way the motherboard is designed - there is tons of stuff it could be
<BUGabundo> maybe h3sp4wn
<BUGabundo> but as been working fine since 6.10
<BUGabundo> gusty when smooth
<h3sp4wn> BUGabundo: i.e the dodgy hacks usually get put in later on
<Pici> BUGabundo: I know you dont want to hear this, but if you dont want to deal with this many bugs, you should not be running an alpha
<BUGabundo> just until I started moving into hardy
<BUGabundo> I know all about alphas or even pre-alphas
<h3sp4wn> My thinkpad is a p-m 1.7 and works flawless at this moment
<Pici> BUGabundo: Then you know the futility of complaing about bugs at this stage.
<BUGabundo> but if no one tries then how will stuff move along!?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: it doesn't help when clueless people try
<BUGabundo> ehehe, ok Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> that's a low blow!! ehehe
<BUGabundo> I'm not complaing, ok?
<Hobbsee> you have to actual provide *useful* stuff when testing, or you'll just get ignored.
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to see if this are bugs, or just my install
<Hobbsee> you're not doing anything overly useful either
<BUGabundo> before I report them on LP
<Hobbsee> so, debug it, find otu
<BUGabundo> "out" ?
<BUGabundo> "otu" ?
<Pici> out.
<Hobbsee> out
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so, from the few that have tried it, is it minimal safe to do and dist-upgrade?
<BUGabundo> I'm just fine with my current status, with just and apt-get upgrade to hardy
<h3sp4wn> That would mess stuff up you need to full-upgrade between releases
<h3sp4wn> (I usually take the aptitude from the later branch and its dep's install that and then use that to do the upgrade)
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: if you're not running the latest code, you can't effectively be reporting bugs
<Hobbsee> however, you want to stay away from really buggy stuff
<BUGabundo> it scares me a bit seeing 64 packages being removed
<BUGabundo> I'll upgrade with update-manager and see how it goes
<Hobbsee> it'll probably bail
<BUGabundo> no mater
<Hobbsee> then you'll just fix it manually
<BUGabundo> as long as my data is safe.
<BUGabundo> I 'll just reinstall on one of my hands-on sessions of ubuntu
<BUGabundo> its a good chance to show students how it is done
<Hobbsee> ...your data isn't sfe
<Hobbsee> it may eat parts of your data
<BUGabundo> it aint? lol
<BUGabundo> hope not
<Pici> BUGabundo: When I upgraded, I had to go through a few iterations of aptitude suggestions before I felt comfortable with a solution that wouldn't entirely break my system.
<BUGabundo> my last back is one month old
<h3sp4wn> aptitude just did what I wanted without much proding
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: then you're an idiot, if you're seriously considering upgrading to hardy at this point.
<h3sp4wn> just used the curses ui
<Hobbsee> but hey, lose your data.  you'll learn the next time you try
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> idiots learn the hard way
<BUGabundo> lol
 * Hobbsee has only managed to lose all of her rss feeds, so far, due to an upgrade.
<BUGabundo> don't you worry Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> most of my data is safe
<h3sp4wn> 16:00 < BUGabundo> its a good chance to show students how it is done (that is worrying)
<Hobbsee> no idea what happened - i just saw it vanished.
<BUGabundo> really strange
<BUGabundo> so far, everything when fine
<BUGabundo> other then the X break and bugbuddy
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: if he wants to be an idiot, let him.  and don't help him when it breaks, do other, more useful stuff.
<BUGabundo> h3sp4wn: I meant the install process
<BUGabundo> there aint enough free PCs for everyone
<BUGabundo> you can check our topics here
<BUGabundo> http://docs.google.com/View.aspx?docid=afwwtkhg6gn_aj8z6fsv5kx
<BUGabundo> oh another question (from the idiot):
<BUGabundo> how come apt-cacher won't mirro hardy reps?
<BUGabundo> I can only make it work with gutsy, and previous!
<BUGabundo> *mirror
<h3sp4wn> BUGabundo: Surely if you are teaching students to do this there is someone in your organisation who can help you
<BUGabundo> there aint many!
<BUGabundo> we were able to get almost everyting ready for this weekend and the next
<h3sp4wn> BUGabundo: high school or university ?
<BUGabundo> and the "bosses" canceled the events
<BUGabundo> Universaty
<BUGabundo> Computer Science Eng.
<BUGabundo> www.dei.isep.ipp.pt check it out!
<BUGabundo> our mailinglist www.dei.isep.ipp.pt/LinuxNoDEI
<BUGabundo> back to class
<BUGabundo> see you in a bit
 * ccooke wonders how broken Hardy is ATM
<Dr_willis> saw a little review at a web site yeasterday.
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/ubuntu-8.04-lts-alpha%3A-first-look
<Dr_willis> Aside from these package updates and a few other changes, there isn't too much to get excited about with Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Alpha 1. However, with quite a few interesting features on the Hardy Heron Roadmap, it will certainly be an interesting next few months.
<h3sp4wn> Since when was the alpha actually released ?
<Tuplanolla> Hello. Is the Hardy Alpha 1 released yet?
<offipso> Can anyone point me to a reference where developers are talking about Ubuntu's stance on the "forced usability" of Gnome? Like, how do the defaults get chosen (spatial vs. browser, for example).
<wasabi> Same way anything gets choosen.
<wasabi> General agreement or sabdfl.
<offipso> sabdfl? Stolen authority by deranged, foolhardy layperson?
<offipso> so if I want to discuss something like using xscreensaver over gnome-screensaver as a default, where does that take place?
<Tuplanolla> Is the Hardy's first alpha released yet?
<h3sp4wn> No
<h3sp4wn> Tuplanolla: Doesn't look much different to me (other than as per usual it seems to work slightly faster) dunno whether that is just because loads of stuff I don't use is broken or what
<khermans_> Why do I get this green AMD overlay on my desktop after Hardy upgrade?
<khermans_> "Testing use only.  Unsupported Hardware"
<khermans_> on IBM ThinkPad laptop T52
<khermans_> R52
<khermans_> hrmm, oh they mean ATI!!!
<Assid> heya
<Assid> err.. is compiz working better with gnome/ubuntu than it is with kde ?
<h3sp4wn> Assid: probably
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-01
<WorkingOnWise> are the hardy repos down?
<WorkingOnWise> How is power management, specifically hibernate and suspend recovery, coming for newer (ACPI) laptops?
<mohkohn> what kernel is going into Hardy Heron
<mohkohn> ?
<shadeofgrey> okayl o ill probabluy bering the wrath ofg the ubuntu gods down on myself but wherekoes one go to get the latest release of hardy's LiveCD?
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, you may regret this URL or you may fall in love with it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/daily/current/
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, you can do ubuntu in place of gobuntu
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, actually hack that url to pieces, specifically this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<shadeofgrey> ompaul:  point me to the correct repositories lisst and ill do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeofgrey> im willing to risk it...  if it fails - ill just pop in the 7.10 cd ad reinstall
<crdlb> if you cannot figure that out on your own, you shouldn't be using hardy
<shadeofgrey> well
<shadeofgrey> a google of hardy heron repositories came up with absolutely dick so i figured id come here.  i cant gt dual monitor support to work right on my macbookpro via my 24" dellwidescreen -- 7.10 wont lety me make it the default dfisplay or crank it up to 1920x1200 -- i was hoping hardy would fix that
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, I would be with crdlb on that - get the live CD and play with that
<shadeofgrey> there isnt a hardy liveCD
<ompaul> and you can with that in your drive do a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade with it
<shadeofgrey> okay so your saying download the alternate burn it to disk, then boot into 7.10 and do a dist-update via CD?
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, then do this, download the disk, break your existing drive in two or get a second / third one as applicable and you have a working machine and a dev machine
<shadeofgrey> right.  thats done
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, given your earlier comment I would not suggest a dist upgrade if you value your data
<shadeofgrey> i have two partitions on my macbookpro
 * ompaul runs away 
<ompaul> I know nothing of mac*
<shadeofgrey> thats the whole point i dont give a damn about my ubuntu data
<shadeofgrey> i just want to try heron as it is amnd see if it fixes the dual monitor issue yet
<shadeofgrey> 'or better yet'
<crdlb> I'm quite sure it breaks more things than it fixes at this point
<crdlb> it's barely been a month
<shadeofgrey> just tell me if dual monitor support on ati graphics chips is something that will be addressed iun the next release and ill just defer and wait
<crdlb> with fglrx?
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<crdlb> that's entirely up to ATI
<crdlb> nothing ubuntu can do about it
<ompaul> nothing to do with ubuntu
<ompaul> they write the code - or not as the case may be
<shadeofgrey> jesus.  i wish with all my being that id had the patience to wait for the macbookproi with nvidia inside.  i wouldnt have to deal with ati bullshit
<Amaranth> you'll get dual monitor support in hardy
<Amaranth> but you'll have to choose between dual monitor support and 3d acceleration
<shadeofgrey> well i get dual monitor support now..  it juyst doesnt work
<Amaranth> right but now we have the 'radeonhd' driver for r500 and r600 cards
<shadeofgrey> Amaranth; i wouldnt have to make that choice if i hjad nvidia rather than ati when hardy rolls around?
<Amaranth> if you had nvidia it'd probably work now
<Amaranth> and who knows, ati might fix their crap
<shadeofgrey> im running the 1600 ati chipset in the original first gen macbookpro's
<shadeofgrey> its far more likely m crippled ass will take up jogging
<shadeofgrey> its so frustrating because on the notebooks screen its beautiful
<shadeofgrey> on the 24" digital its a whole other ball ghame
<shadeofgrey> and i have a question regarding ubuntu from a business standpoint
<shadeofgrey> if i start a business where i charge people to migrate their ruined windows partiutions due to viruses to Ubuntu and charge them for the time and labor it takes thats legal right?  im just  not allowed to charge for ubuntu itself cvorrect?
<Amaranth> Of course, that's how Linux businesses make their money
<Amaranth> Services and support
<shadeofgrey> okay last question
<Amaranth> And you can charge if you burn your own discs and distribute them, but only for the disc (materials + time)
<shadeofgrey> when i hold down option when my mac boots and i choose to boot ubuntu i see no ubuntu startup shit at all..  just a blank screeen till X starts and im at the login screen.  how do i,gange that so i can watch it bring up the os?
<shadeofgrey> or did you guys disable all that?
<Amaranth> No idea, I don't know how boot on the mac works
<Amaranth> It's mostly likely showing blank because of your video card
<Amaranth> Otherwise it should show an Ubuntu logo and a progress bar
<shadeofgrey> i was afraid of that
<shadeofgrey> lookks like im headed back to PC
<shadeofgrey> 'ubuntu is just too important to me -- regardless ofg how awesome apple has been
<shadeofgrey> and by the way
<shadeofgrey> just for the record
<shadeofgrey> thank you from the bottom of my heart for creating ubuntu andcontinuing its development..  i my be a pain in the ass to you guys but you have no idea how much i apppreciate all your hard work.  your enabling one member of the disabled cxommunity to work and makea real living rather than live on welfarew for the rest ofg my life
<shadeofgrey> theres no way to express gratitutude of that degree in any languagewhatsoever
<Amaranth> No need, that's why we're here :)
<shadeofgrey> im tired of being the U.S. governments bitch -- and every line of code you guys write makes me capable of overcoming that trap of cyclical financial destitution
<shadeofgrey> Amaranth; if i wanted to write a letter of thanks to the head of the company that owns ubuntu where would i look for that email address?
<shadeofgrey> because i know ubuntu is owned by conn...  something
<Amaranth> Canonical. The owner is Mark Shuttleworth
<shadeofgrey> his email address isl omewhere i assume?
<shadeofgrey> or is it hidden so he dsoesnt get spam?
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> I've never actually emailed him, let me see if I can find it
<shadeofgrey> its okay
<shadeofgrey> ill find it
<shadeofgrey> if i fail ill come back
<Amaranth> Alright, that works too
<shadeofgrey> would you mind gicving me youer email address in the event i fail?
<buttercups> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/, contact details on the website
<Amaranth> ah, there you go
<Amaranth> i was just getting ready to say that too :P
<buttercups> hehe, sorry
<shadeofgrey> thanks
<shadeofgrey> thanks so much
<Amaranth> That's actually how to contact Claire but it'll get to him through her.
<shadeofgrey> and by the way -- ifg you guys ever want to check on the process of the business im starting  around linux migrations the url is closeallyourwindows.com
<Amaranth> uh oh, you haven't set it up yet, probably shouldn't give the url out
<Amaranth> that's a cool domain name though :)
<shadeofgrey> and my polityical commentary site is thetruthdirective.com -- thats live.
<shadeofgrey> Amaranth; if you know of any really good digital artists nows the time to say so because i need a logo and a wordpress theme bad
<Amaranth> Someone else could take control of that first one
<shadeofgrey> why?
<shadeofgrey> i own it
<shadeofgrey> i bought it through godaddy
<Amaranth> You haven't finished the wordpress install, they could finish it
<shadeofgrey> and the reg is privatized
<shadeofgrey> oh
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<Amaranth> You would just have to reinstall wordpress but still
<shadeofgrey> im going to finish the install now
<shadeofgrey> thanks so much for your time
<Amaranth> and I don't usually hang out in the same circles as artists, sorry
 * shadeofgrey hugs Amaranth in humble appreciation
<shadeofgrey> ill leave you alonenow
<carlesoriol> does anybody know if hardy alfa is available?
<clouder`g> why do web results return hardy as 8.04, shouldn't it be 8.06 since it's LTS?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> release numbers use year/month so 8.04 is 2008/april
<clouder`g> I see
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone played with google calendar sync in Evolution 2.21?
<WorkingOnWise> the time to install upgrades was 56 minutes whan it started. Now, 45% into it, and 35 minutes into it, there is just over an hour left...is the counter in update manager messed up?
<Hobbsee> probably your mirror slowed down
<WorkingOnWise> Hobbsee: all the fetching is done. This is the actual install phase I'm in.
<Hobbsee> then it's probably expected the unpackaging, etc, to be faster
<ppk|laptop> whoo! hardy!
<WorkingOnWise> oh...so this installer is dissing my laptop! :)
<ppk|laptop> excuse me, where can I find the release notes for Hardy Alpha 1?
<ppk|laptop> ...and what are the alphas called?
<WorkingOnWise> I'm watchin the versions go by and it looks like hardy is still using kde 3.5 series, not 4.0
<ppk|laptop> booo
<ppk|laptop> :P
<WorkingOnWise> ppk|laptop: the alphas this time are called alpha
<ppk|laptop> reaaaaal creative
<ppk|laptop> time to download
<WorkingOnWise> ppk|laptop: be careful. the alphas are notorious for breaking things when u ned them the mose....u are installing on a test box I hope?
<ppk|laptop> VM
<WorkingOnWise> most
<ppk|laptop> virtualbox pwnz
<WorkingOnWise> ah...then u wont even need a band-aid!
<WorkingOnWise> for when the alpha slashes your install
<ppk|laptop> I prolly won't load it on a production system until the beta
<WorkingOnWise> I on the other hand, am not so smart. it is installing as we speak...on my only computer...my laptop.
<ppk|laptop> niiiice
 * ppk|laptop hands WorkingOnWise a bandage and gauze
<WorkingOnWise> I have used redmond OS's for 15 years...I can take whatever Ubuntu can throw!
<WorkingOnWise> hehe
<ppk|laptop> I haven't even been alive for 15 years...
<WorkingOnWise> ppk|laptop: oh my...
<ppk|laptop> hmm?
<WorkingOnWise> don't know many teens who could set up a vm, let alone one with ubuntu running...
<WorkingOnWise> niiice
<ppk|laptop> go wget, go!
 * ppk|laptop cheers
<WorkingOnWise> lol..indeed!
<ppk|laptop> hmm...
<WorkingOnWise> will this installer generate a log file? I am seeing some failures I want to look into after I reboot
<ppk|laptop> I think so
<ppk|laptop> Debian does
<ppk|laptop> check in /var/logs, maybe
<WorkingOnWise> I don't think they are critical, but any failure needs a look
<ppk|laptop> hmm...
<picard_pwns_kirk> there we go
<WorkingOnWise> hahaha...
<WorkingOnWise> dig the name man!
<picard_pwns_kirk> that's what I usually go by :P
<picard_pwns_kirk> the ppk in ppk|laptop
<WorkingOnWise> but of course, u know Jaynway owns them Both, right!
<picard_pwns_kirk> of course
<WorkingOnWise> lol....wow, u r a very intelligent young man!
<WorkingOnWise> :D
<picard_pwns_kirk> I gave up having a social life to do all this :P
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm hungry
<picard_pwns_kirk> time to eat breakfast...
<WorkingOnWise> hehe...I had a social life once...not so great!
<WorkingOnWise> see ya sir!
<picard_pwns_kirk> hola
<ConstyXIV> is anyone running hardy on an eee?
<ConstyXIV> or (hopefully) with an atheros ar5007eg wifi card?
<h3sp4wn> ConstyXIV: I don't think that card is even supported by the trunk madwifi
<h3sp4wn> get the source from xandros (good luck) or asus
<h3sp4wn> I am waiting to buy one until someone has the source
<ConstyXIV> actually, i just now saw that atheros dropped the source
<ConstyXIV> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679
<ConstyXIV> completely incompatible with plain madwifi as-is though
<h3sp4wn> So why can you not get it working ?
<ConstyXIV> i havent tried it yet
<ConstyXIV> i just saw it when i made the comment
<h3sp4wn> Shouldn't be too hard
<h3sp4wn> just get ubuntu on it and then make a version of madwifi-source with that patch in it
<h3sp4wn> dunno why you would want hardy on it though (I would consider it a complete pita)
<h3sp4wn> as all the modifications to get it to run decent of flash would have to be done so often
<h3sp4wn> ConstyXIV: Dunno what the probability of ubuntu actually keeping another version of madwifi around just for that is
<h3sp4wn> (as they have switched to ath5k as the main development place)
<ConstyXIV> didnt know if someone had done anything to hardy to fix it while i was asleep
<h3sp4wn> There is not even a 2.6.24 kernel in the repos
<h3sp4wn> (that presumes hardy will use 2.6.24) but either way only 22 is there
<WorkingOnWise> wow. smothers upgrade I have ever done!. From Gutsy to Hardy. Disappointingly so! If I didn't know that it was Hardy, I would have no clue it wasn't Gutsy still!
<WorkingOnWise> smoothest
<h3sp4wn> WorkingOnWise: Only things I have had to do was hack matlab to disable its java using xinerama
<h3sp4wn> and still not got bootlogd working (didn't try to hard) but then its alot easier to see what is broken
<ConstyXIV> i typically don't jump into testing until alpha3, but i would make an exception for working drivers
<h3sp4wn> No chance
<WorkingOnWise> I keep thinking "If redmond had ever been this smooth in production, I'd never had left!"
<h3sp4wn> It would have to be done as a specific
<h3sp4wn> If you wanted it to run the mobile version then maybe that kernel does not have a version of madwifi at all
<h3sp4wn> so the patched one could be added to it but I didn't check
<picard_pwns_kirk> what totally awesomely awesome things do I have to look forward to in Hardy?
<ConstyXIV> a new theme, LTS support, and that's about all I know of ATM
<ConstyXIV> LTS==long term support==more stable
<picard_pwns_kirk> no uber-cool new things like Gutsy had?
<picard_pwns_kirk> yet?
<ConstyXIV> not that i know of
<picard_pwns_kirk> darn
<ConstyXIV> but those uber-cool things from gutsy should be uber-stable in hardy
<ConstyXIV> which is very uber-cool in my book
<h3sp4wn> ConstyXIV: The theme is not there yet
<h3sp4wn> It could be more stable if it is an 8 month release cycle but even dapper still had tons and tons of updates just after it was released
<h3sp4wn> ConstyXIV: depends how you define "uber-stable" as well (to me its Solaris 10 or AIX) mostly stable is RHEL or etch and the BSD's - ubuntu somewhere below that
<bardyr> happy alpha1 :D
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<hydrogen> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> hydrogen, thats actually a nice feature :)
<bernier> !fglrx hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx hardy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bernier> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karim> hi
<karim> would there be a way to totally rebuild an Ubuntu mirrot for a specific target and optimisations or is it impossible at all ?
<h3sp4wn> karim: You could possibly setup a buildd
<karim> h3sp4wn: what is it ?
<h3sp4wn> or try apt-build but really probably you don't want to if you want to do that stuff use gentoo or bsd
<karim> apt-build sucks
<h3sp4wn> Why ?
<karim> it could be nice but it's not complete or finshed
<h3sp4wn> Its pointless to rebuild most packages
<karim> because there is no depencies building
<h3sp4wn> for the ones it is worth it then apt-build is ok
<h3sp4wn> Search for setting up a debian buildd
<karim> not really because it will not build static libraries -dev
<karim> and if you build a package A that depends of B and C, it will just apt-get install B and C instead of building them
<karim> h3sp4wn: problem is that I hate gentoo for the same reason I hate debian
<karim> I currently am on gentoo on a G4 400mhz
<h3sp4wn> karim: Can't think of any reason to use ubuntu if you want to rebuild the whole archive
<karim> but I don't like needing to config everything without GUI.
<h3sp4wn> Well you have zero chance of rebuilding the entire archive then
<karim> h3sp4wn: that's not the way I think
<karim> h3sp4wn: zero chance why ?
<karim> h3sp4wn: gentoo rebuilds everything ok, but gentoo does to much of what I really need. I don't need the useflags etcetera. what interest me is just the gcc make options
<h3sp4wn> karim: forget it - setup a buildd and do it or don't
<h3sp4wn> the gcc make options make zip all difference for almost all the packages
<karim> h3sp4wn: I tried once to change the way apt-build behaved, but I don't know perl well. It seemed almost impossible to do better
<karim> h3sp4wn: I don't understand what you mean
<karim> about make zip
<h3sp4wn> forget it - just try to do it and ask specific questions
<h3sp4wn> bootstrapping debian to a new architecture - stuff about that might help you as well
<karim> ok
<karim> thanks
<karim> h3sp4wn: do you think there could be a way to kind of gentoise ubuntu and apt ?
<karim> or is it really impossible at all technically
<h3sp4wn> karim: Probably
<h3sp4wn> Solaris has a system that builds sysv packages from redhat spec files so its not impossible
<karim> I think apt-build was a good start.
<karim> h3sp4wn: one problem on ubuntu/debian is that there are a lot of incompatibilities among the -dev packages
<karim> that's better to use pbuilder
<karim> otherwise it kills the system
<afflux> karim: what do you mean by "incompatibilities among the -dev packages"?
<karim> afflux: once I needed to built mythtv
<karim> so I installed all build-deps
<karim> and probably over time got a lot of -dev files
<karim> and at one point dist-upgrades where failing etcetera
<h3sp4wn> The normal way to build packages is in isolation
<afflux> karim: then this is a thing to file bugs for.
<karim> h3sp4wn: well is that really normal ?
<h3sp4wn> karim: I would use pbuilder
<h3sp4wn> probably
<karim> h3sp4wn: I mean practicaly it's normal, but in theory ?
<theunixgeek> What happened to "As with the beginning of any development cycle, the Hardy one has seen the merge floodgates upon once again. This merge not only brings in lots of new version of various packages, but also a fair number of totally new applications." I don't see any new apps....
<afflux> karim: the more packages you have, the higher the *possibility* to have dist-upgrades failing. But for those fails, bug reports are needed.
<karim> theunixgeek: the mobile suite stuffs
<theunixgeek> ooo
<theunixgeek> ok
<afflux> o.o
<h3sp4wn> karim: Dunno I don't like to keep loads of -dev packages installed except for stuff I actually need for outside pbuilder
<afflux> he must have looked at the wrong position...
<karim> afflux: ok but why isolation is considered as normal to build packages ? is it more a way to be sure of the needed depencies, or just because apt can't handle more, and breaks, for some reasons I talked about ?
<karim> h3sp4wn: I agree with you
<h3sp4wn> karim: In issolation you have more control over what stuff gets linked against
<afflux> karim: isolation is considered normal, since the builded package might include libraries (or something else) it isn't intended to.
<karim> afflux: I don't understand you here
<h3sp4wn> aptitude has not failed a dist-upgrade for me in recent times
<afflux> karim: let's say, the ubuntu team packages app A, which can link to lib B and C. A linked with C is broken, so the ubuntu team says: no we only want A linked with B. So, if you have C in your normal system, and you rebuild A in that, C will be linked, because the compiler can find C
<afflux> karim: that would result in a broken A.
<pwnguin> pbuilder is used to ensure that it builds everywhere
<pwnguin> it explicitly tests the build deps
<h3sp4wn> you don't have to use pbuilder I don't think there is a few choices you have
<pwnguin> it also makes sure that wierd autoconf stuff doesn't link in unintended libs
<karim> ok
<karim> so how gentoo handles this kind of issues ?
<h3sp4wn> You don't have to use autoconf either depending on what the app is sometimes it is easier to just write a standard Makefile
<afflux> h3sp4wn: did anyone say you need to use autoconf?
<pwnguin> gentoo handles it by not caring
<pwnguin> any by USE flags
<h3sp4wn> afflux: No idea did they ?
<h3sp4wn> It seems people tend to when the upstream program does
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: paludis seems to care alot more about that
<karim> so let's imagine I would like a in depth compilation, what are my best chances of doing so ?
<h3sp4wn> karim: There is no magic thing that is going to help you do what you are asking
<pwnguin> karim: in depth?
<karim> because the problem even with pbuilder, is that if I compile A than needs B-dev and C-dev , pbuilder will just download B-dev and C-dev as prebuilt static libraries, so it will but in my A binary already built code non optimised
<karim> h3sp4wn: no but I am thinking of how I could try to implement or modify exisintg applications
<h3sp4wn> pbuilder is not designed for bootstrapping the whole archive even
<pwnguin> what does apt-build do there?
<karim> pwnguin: same as pbuilder
<pwnguin> i guess i dont understand the problem
<karim> pwnguin: it will just install B-dev and C-dev
<pwnguin> which are header files
<karim> so as far as I understood, there are different types of -dev libraries.
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: He wants to build every single package with i.e -march= -O99 or whatever
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> is there an example of a -dev holding a static lib?
<pwnguin> i thoought those were just header files for linking with dynamic libs
<karim> some are headers files to binary libraries installed on your system. And some are already pre built libraries provided as binary code, that will be linked statically to the final binary. is it right ?
<h3sp4wn> there should be very little statically linked stuff
<h3sp4wn> !info sash
<ubotu> sash: Stand-alone shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-7.2 (gutsy), package size 313 kB, installed size 740 kB
<karim> pwnguin: well that's what I though but it seems it's not
<h3sp4wn> sash is statically linked handfull of others I can think of
<pwnguin> i think you shouldn't worry about staticly linked app
<pwnguin> if they're staticly linked, it's probably for a good reason
<karim> pwnguin: yes but for exemple if a static library like jpeg is already provided as a binary, I will not be able to have it optimised
<afflux> karim: if you want to have all the packages built with optimisation flags, set up a buildd and rebuild the whole archive.
<pwnguin> why would you static link libjpeg?
<karim> afflux: that's what h3sp4wn suggested, I am looking to docs while we are talking
<karim> pwnguin: me or in g?n?ral ?
<pwnguin> karim: in general
<karim> pwnguin: I have seen exemples like that. of libs that could be optimised
<pwnguin> the point is, if you need to optimize it, then it should probably also be a dynamically linked lib
<karim> pwnguin: I don't understand
<karim> pwnguin: well the point is that nothing is designed with optimisation in mind
<pwnguin> if you find an important binary built static, perhaps its a bug?
<pwnguin> that's not true. dynamic linking IS optimization, at a systemwide level
<karim> pwnguin: why ??
<karim> pwnguin: you know of what optimisation I was talking about
<pwnguin> because shared libraries reduce RAM usage
<karim> of course
<karim> pwnguin: of course I am talking about cpu optimisation in case you want to rebuild the package
<pwnguin> so you want a 686 build of everything you install basically
<karim> pwnguin: I don't think anything is done, knowing you might want to rebuild and optimise packages. that's why when you do a build dep, it will just provide you static libraries without proposing the rebuild them as well
<karim> pwnguin: not 686, powerpc G4
<pwnguin> you keep using the word static library
<pwnguin> explain what you think that means
<karim> pwnguin: that's not good ?
<karim> pwnguin: well I think it's libraries already pre built, that will be kind of directly merged into the final binary.
<pwnguin> when does the merging take place?
<karim> pwnguin: during linking ? ^^
<pwnguin> indeed. that is static linking
<pwnguin> i believe most of the archive is dynamically linked
<h3sp4wn> As it should be
<pwnguin> meaning that you get a -dev and it brings in header files, which define the shared library api for the compiler
<karim> pwnguin: yes, but not all. I am just trying to isolate that case
<h3sp4wn> karim: the ones that are not are probably packages you wouldn't be using anyway
<pwnguin> at least, not enough to care about
<karim> h3sp4wn: what do you mean ?
<pwnguin> karim: ever use sash?
<h3sp4wn> karim: sash is statically linked - why might you use that ?
<karim> what's your point here ? :-)
<pwnguin> molehill + karim == mountain
<karim> why would I care of sash if it's statically linked if I don't want to use it ?
<afflux> karim: you seem to
<afflux> karim: that's the question I keep asking myself ;)
<karim> no what I am talking about is, if I want to rebuild sash and having it optimised
<pwnguin> but not use it?
<h3sp4wn> exactly
<karim> lol
<karim> no
<pwnguin> our point here is that the few executables that are staticly linked are also not commonly used
<pwnguin> rebuilding them and not using them gains you nothing
<pwnguin> so spending the effort to get apt-build to work also gains nothing
<h3sp4wn> a full rescue system that is statically linked could be nice
<karim> "rebuilding them and not using them gains you nothing" are you kidding ? ;-)
<h3sp4wn> but there is livecd and such these days
<karim> h3sp4wn: I think I don't understand what is statically linked. I don't see why you are talking about a live cd
<h3sp4wn> karim: maybe you should try reading some more
 * pwnguin also doesnt understand why a static linked rescue system would be nice
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: broken libc ?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> at that point, give up ;)
<pwnguin> and im not sure thats even true. i think you're still hosed
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: nah just get the last working one over
<karim> what I talk about is that if I want to use sach. an optimised version of sash for my CPU. sash is statically linked, so this mean, sash uses a -dev static library in it's build-deps when you want to build it with debuild. so this means that unless I rebuild this -dev static library before so it's optimised, sash will be not be fully optimised to the maximum of what my CPU can do. right ?
<h3sp4wn> broken pam could you deal with that ? (I think I can but it took me longer than I thought it would when I deliberately broke it)
<h3sp4wn> broken perl is really nasty though
<pwnguin> karim: our point is that you never use sash. or any other static linked thing, so your obsessive complusive nature isn't gaining anything
<h3sp4wn> sash has saved me before (I keep it installed for that reason) but I use it extremely rarely
<karim> pwnguin: I would not bring this case unless I already faced it. I think I faced it when trying to build mplayer
<pwnguin> if you do find something that is statically linked to another package that you use, that's an interesting problem, and possibly a bug
<karim> I don't even know what is sash anyway ...
<pwnguin> its a secure shell
<h3sp4wn> no its a statically linked shell
<karim> lol
<pwnguin> ah
<h3sp4wn> with the stuff that is in coreutils built into it for such times are when they are broken
<pwnguin> "stand alone shell"
<h3sp4wn> yeah but because of what it is it would be useless if it was not statically linked
<karim> ah ok I see why you bring that exemple
<afflux> karim: i don't think mplayer uses statically linked libraries.
<pwnguin> this is going to sound silly
<afflux> anyway, I need some sleep.
<pwnguin> does ldd show static links?
<pwnguin> i coulda swore i'd seen a few before from ldd
<afflux> pwnguin: ldd shows only shared libs
<afflux> gn8 guys
<h3sp4wn> static linking might be nice for some situations if it was easier with ubuntu/debian
<h3sp4wn> I used it for some dns servers a few years ago - running jailed on bsd (no shell) saves you hunting for what libs to put in
<h3sp4wn> All the stuff that generated the zone files etc ran outside and all that was in the jail was just a statically linked bind9
<h3sp4wn> dunno if I would do that again now or not but was ok at the time
<pwnguin> well, the control file already says what libs you need ^_^
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: true but which functions in those libs do you actually need ?
<h3sp4wn> and how can you sanely strip out all except what you actually need
<karim> h3sp4wn: the package for buildd is rebuildd ?
<h3sp4wn> !info dfsbuild
<ubotu> dfsbuild: Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1 (gutsy), package size 904 kB, installed size 2560 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc amd64)
<h3sp4wn> That is not what you asked for but maybe it could be useful for you
<h3sp4wn> I think you have to get the buildd code from alioth.debian.org/
<crimsun> buildds use sbuild.
<h3sp4wn> I got all the stuff from - http://alioth.debian.org/projects/buildd-tools/ (including sbuild) but I won't be doing it again and I have no need for it
<karim> sbuild is packaged
<crimsun> Debian's buildds use different tools, generally, to Ubuntu's.
<crimsun> there are a few components that are identical, but soyuz is fairly different.
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: What is happening with the moving all of /etc/init.d/foo to /etc/event.d/foo ? (Is that still supposed to happen)
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: Ask Scott. (eventually.)
<karim> crimsun: soyuz as not package
<karim> ?
<crimsun> karim: no, it's not DFSG-Free.
<crimsun> (which has been the cause of much irritation)
<karim> no kidding ...
<karim> I am irritaded right now ^^
<crimsun> I am not a Soyuz hacker (IANASH)
<crimsun> e.g., see #launchpad
<crimsun> caveat: the devs there tire of the continual "but it's not Free!" buffoonery
<karim> soyuz is a builder ? crimsun
<crimsun> karim: it's the Canonical infrastructure that powers the Ubuntu builders.
<infinitycircuit> does anyone know what kernel hardy heron will be using/when a version of it will be uploaded to the repositories
<crimsun> karim: this means: it handles the acceptance of *_source.changes by vetted developers, sends the notification e-mails, kicks off the source builds, and hands off the generated binaries to dinstall
<crimsun> infinitycircuit: 2.6.24-based.
<karim> launchpad situation is kind of ridiculous
<crimsun> well, I concur that it's crappy
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: meaning should get nohz / high res timers (for amd64) and cfs - containers was the other thing but I dunno whether that made it in or not
<karim> the guy use a full distribution work with a huge fork and cannot deliver open source code lol
<crimsun> containers are in.
<crimsun> well, at least the Linus-vetted portions.
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, oh yeah i've probably compiled 10 different 2.6.24 kernels myself over the past weeks.  i was just wondering when i could start using the ubuntu source rather than the generic souce
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, the hpet forcing patches are also mainlined
<crimsun> infinitycircuit: kernel-team@ certainly could use more testers from ubuntu-hardy.git.
<infinitycircuit> crimsun, okay i will check it out from the tree then and just do it through git
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-02
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: The hpet ones are not that important to me (got a working bios for that eventually after much proding of gigabyte)
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, yeah it all depends on your hardware.  the hpet patches give me huge power savings on my thinkpad x40
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: interesting I did notice on my thinkpad X31 that the fan works properly with 2.6.24
<h3sp4wn> i.e not just on all the time when it doesn't need to be
<DanaG> wtf?  Choosing a theme doesn't change my metacity theme.
<DanaG> I select any theme, and it immediately jumps to "custom" because it's not using the right Metacity theme.
<brianski> !roadmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brianski> hrm
<WorkingOnWise> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<brianski> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<brianski> yeah, clearly my 2 queries really messed up the roaring flow of conversation in this channel
<WorkingOnWise> So I see that Hardy is using 2.6.22 for a kernel. Is that right? The same kernel as Gutsy?
<crimsun> WorkingOnWise: that is correct currently.  It will release with a 2.6.24-based one.
<WorkingOnWise> crimsun: ok. I was mildly concerned that my upgrade didn't go as smooth as I thought.
<DanaG> I also can't seem to drag from File-roller to Nautilus.
<crimsun> WorkingOnWise: it was decided at UDS-Boston that a reasonable attempt to ship 8.04 with a 2.6.24-based one would be made.  Obviously, since 2.6.24 has not been released yet, 8.04 continues to use 7.10's 2.6.22-based one.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me:
<DanaG> A friend asked me about something to do with "No high-resolution timers available" in some audio app.
<WorkingOnWise> crimsun: ty.
<DanaG> It turns out, Dell apparently either is missing, or deliberately broke, HPET in their BIOS.
<DanaG> Is there any way to work around that?
<h3sp4wn> perhaps just use 2.6.24
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: lt is probably Audacity. I know nothing else about it, bit I have seen the same error.
<h3sp4wn> or use the patches - http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tglx/hrtimers/ (I think they have the hpet series enabled that went into 2.6.24)
<h3sp4wn> Infact I don't think I know they do
<DanaG> Oops, you lost some punctuation, and that made that sentence a bit ambiguous.
<crimsun> insert the comma proceeding the 'k'
<crimsun> or the semicolon if you wish to be pedantic
<DanaG> aah.
<infinitycircuit> DanaG, make sure you boot with hpet=force if dmesg| grep hpet fails to show anything
<DanaG> Well, it's not my PC, so I'll have to remember it for next time I see that person.
<crimsun> cfs 24 for 24-rc3 seems pretty nice
<DanaG> It's funny -- I tried 'osx86' on my laptop, and while it worked reasonably well, I concluded I have no real reason to actually use it.  Ubuntu works more than well enough for me -- and it's more customizable.
<DanaG> I realized that for some reason, I find it FUN fixing things when they break.
<DanaG> Or abusing things to see if they WILL break -- for example, setting window transitions to slow 'dodge' and clicking back and forth between windows makes compiz-fusion hard-lock.
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: are you using the latest thinkpad-acpi ?
<h3sp4wn> I am not sure whether to bother sourcing a usb floppy drive to update the bios on mine (apparantly I don't need to if I use that something to do with NVRAM)
<PirateHead> The home of X breakage? Maybe I don't want to try out the alpha after all. :-\
<gsker> Here goes nothing!  :-)
<h3sp4wn> gsker: Thats probably how you will feel later
 * gsker ponders that
<gsker> I wonder how long this will take......
<Hobbsee> a while.
<gsker> give or take?   :-)
<gsker> Done getting.... unpacking .... installing....
<h3sp4wn> gsker: Obviously it depends on the connection it didn't take long at all for me
<h3sp4wn> perhaps if there is tons of people upgrading right now it will take longer
<gsker> well since I got it all, it doesn't depend on the connection any more....
<h3sp4wn> I don't remember it taking a noticable amount of time
<gsker> :-) Noticeable?  you like, blinked and it was done!???
<DanaG> I usually have two mirrors.
<DanaG> A fast, local, but often out-of-date mirror, and the official US mirror.
<DanaG> Put the faster one above the other in sources.list, and it'll be preferred for any packages not out of date.
<h3sp4wn> gsker: perhaps I was not paying attention (probably so)
<DanaG> I use mirrors.kernel.org.
<gsker> I just followed the 3 lines of instruction from linuxjournal.
<gsker> sudo sed -i "s/gutsy/hardy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list;sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> I used perl -pi but other than that the same
<dick-richardson> is kde 4.0 planned to be released with hardy?
<hashbrowncipher> dick-richardson: it appears so, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-hardy-kde4
<hydrogen> not as the default desktop
<hydrogen> however
<gsker> Well, I had to blink a coupla times, but it's there!
<infinitycircuit> is anyone else having trouble with brightness control in hardy?
<infinitycircuit> my laptop screen reverts to maximum brightness every minute even if i bring it down with the keyboard keys
 * Hobbsee supsects that's laptop specific
<RAOF> infinitycircuit: I think that may be a g-p-m bug - maybe if you have "dim when idle" set, then the brightness level that gets triggered by the dim is the default brightness - some number, rather than current brightness - some number.
<choudesh> is the new kernel in the repos yet?
<choudesh> for hardy that is
<Hobbsee> no
<choudesh> ahh, ok.
<pwnguin> where's the best avenue to hunt down developers who can fix SD readers?
<Hobbsee> depends how they're broken, i expect, but driver developers, i guess...
<pwnguin> it worked with like .17, but hasnt since
<choudesh> if there way to blacklist a package from a certain repository? say if I wanted to download update-manager from a different repo then ubuntu's and not use priorityies - is there a way to do it?
<choudesh> say to use packages from gutsy instead of hardy
<chowmeined> choudesh, preferences
<chowmeined> chowmeined, man apt_preferences
<DanaG> Odd: trying to add wallpapers to the list doesn't work.
<chronographer> what repositories do I use and is Hardy going to break for me?
<chronographer> I'm going to update without checking what is to be updated
<choudesh> anyone having issues with hardy + azureus?
<RAOF> jdong will be most upset :)
<RAOF> choudesh: What sort of issues?
 * RAOF doesn't, of course, because he uses either deluge or transmission.
<choudesh> #19 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so [0x620bc6d]
<choudesh> java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<RAOF> Babaw!
<RAOF> Use icedtea-java7
<RAOF> All the other sun java vms are broken.
<RAOF> (And have been forever, it's just that Xorg didn't care so much before)
<choudesh> what is the package name?
<RAOF> icedtea-java7, I think :)
<RAOF> !find icedtea hardy
<ubotu> Found: icedtea-java7-bin, icedtea-java7-demo, icedtea-java7-doc, icedtea-java7-jdk, icedtea-java7-jre (and 2 others)
<choudesh> icedtea-java7-sdk and jre
<choudesh> I apt-cached it. ;-)
<choudesh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<choudesh>   icedtea-java7-jre: Depends: icedtea-java7-bin (>= 7~b21) but it is not going to be installed
<choudesh> I love being an early adopter. ;-)
<RAOF> Technically, the problem is that all the sun JRE's have some Xlib stuff, built without threading support, statically linked in.  Since absolutely everyone has Xlib built with threading enabled, this is a problem :)
<choudesh> ahhhh. I see.
<RAOF> choudesh: Hm.  Aptitude *may* be able to find some way to install it.
<choudesh> damn libgif4 has a done of depends.
<RAOF> Yup, indeed.
<choudesh> I just have a script that looks at depends and starts at the beginning.
<RAOF> Oh, if you really can't install icedtea, I think you can work around this with an evil, evil hack.
<RAOF> Basically by sedding out the XINERAMA string from the java VM binary.
<choudesh> Need to get 36.9kB of archives.
<choudesh> After unpacking 154MB disk space will be freed.
<choudesh> that is odd
<RAOF> WHat's it removing?
<choudesh>   kde4base kde4libs-bin kdelibs5 kdepimlibs5 libgdiplus
<choudesh>   libmono-winforms2.0-cil libungif4g monodevelop
<RAOF> Heh.  kde4base is big :)
<choudesh> yea... I missed that one when I looked. I was like, holy ****
<RAOF> This may be a good time to check out various other bittorrent clients, though :)
<RAOF> Either deluge-torrent or (maybe) transmission would be worth a look.
<choudesh> heh. I have deluged installed - but I love azureus...it is heavy but I just love some of the plugins
<choudesh> does icedtea-java7-jre update java-alternatives?
<RAOF> Probably not.
<RAOF> I'm not sure.  It'd be a good plan to check :)
<choudesh> root@duo:/home/choudesh/.azureus# java -version
<choudesh> java version "1.7.0"
<choudesh> IcedTea Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b23)
<choudesh> IcedTea Client VM (build 1.7.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
<choudesh> it does. ;-)
<RAOF> Score.
<RAOF> Now, does azureus run under icedtea? :)
<choudesh> yeppers
<choudesh> thanks for your help
<RAOF> NP.
<RAOF> (Let this be a lesson: static linkind FTL!)
<choudesh> heh
<RAOF> s/d/g/
<Richie> Hi, for some reason my sound will stop working after a couple of hours. I go System > Preferences > Sound and when i hit Test i get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Internal data flow error.
<Richie> Any ideas on how to fix?
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> :(
<bardyr> 2.6.24-rc has been accepted and even after the alpha1 release isnt out :(
<hetauma> when I try to use vncviewer I can't type in password. I know that this is due to compiz but is there any workaround that ?
<h3sp4wn> hetauma: disable compiz
<hetauma> h3sp4wn, apart from that?
<stdin> hetauma: I don't use compiz but I've heard shift+click may work
<hetauma> stdin, worked fine thanx alot :D
<stdin> heh, reading blogs can actually be useful sometimes :p
<yogi> what do I need to do get intel wireless (thinkpad t60) run with the hardy kernel?
<yogi> I'm using gutsy as base, but I would like to use 2.6.24 for the power savings (on AMD64)
<void^> 2.6.24 isn't released, yet
<yogi> void^: IK;  I am using linux for 12 years...
<yogi> I'm just not clear on the whole /lib/firmware thing
<yogi> and what ucode goes with what version
<yogi> especially since the intel wireless code changed from .22 to .24
<crdlb> gutsy + hardy kernel isn't supported at all (not even here)
<[ifr0g]> I heard CNR will come with hardy, is the rumor true ?
<yogi> crdlb: define 'supported'
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: There is not a massive difference between the 2 at the moment that I can see - gutsy with a custom kernel should be supported
<crdlb> I'm not saying it won't work
<yogi> crdlb: does that mean 'does not run at all' or does it mean 'you cannot pay anybody to fix it for you'
<yogi> crdlb: I'm not interested in the second answer...
<crdlb> I'm saying that this channel is for people actually running hardy :)
<yogi> are you running hardy on a laptop ATM?
<crdlb> nope
<h3sp4wn> Theoretically - I am running hardy on a thinkpad X31
<yogi> I have built the kernel from the sources in http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<yogi> since I could not find linux-image and linux-modules packages in the pool
<yogi> the kernel package installed fine, everything works, except the wireless
<yogi> I have copied ipw3945.ucode  iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode from 2.6.22-14-generic to 2.6.24-1-generic/
<yogi> and I'm getting a 'wlan0_rename' interface
<yogi> does NetworkManager need a bump?
<h3sp4wn> I doubt it
<h3sp4wn> Just use http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-1.2.22.tgz
<yogi> h3sp4wn: isn't that (or something really close to it) already part of the linux kernel?
<h3sp4wn> Maybe - with wireless I usually just use whatevers the newest stable release
<h3sp4wn> I haven't messed with mac80211 for a client though - I think its still compatible with wext
<h3sp4wn> But I know for hostapd you need the devicescape driver
<h3sp4wn> Does ubuntu mobile support the eepc ?
<pwnguin> h3sp4wn: i think it targets a different set of devices. you can probably wedge normal ubuntu on it though
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: I want to play with it but I dunno what devices I can get (for not a silly amount of money a $1000 dev board is too much)
<h3sp4wn> They are both x86 the one it does support and the eepc
<pwnguin> what i mean is that they're after a smaller touchscreen type device
<pwnguin> you should be able to use a chroot and xephyr to get an idea
<underwatercow> I upgraded to hardy, and now my sound isn't working... is it likely this is related?
<crimsun> related to what?
<crimsun> your dist-upgrade?  Unlikely.
<crimsun> We're still using the same kernel.
<crimsun> note: I'm not referring to "some random mixer element is muted" but to "sound driver is broken completely"
<crimsun> I'm not concerned about the former; the latter is significant.
<underwatercow> I got a new card recently, but it was working... so it's possible it's still just related to my still not having it working right
<underwatercow> the gnome mixer shows the right card and that sound is working and everything, but the alsamixer is showing my onboard card... could this be why?
<crimsun> underwatercow: no, that's irrelevant.
<underwatercow> I still think that the dist-upgrade had something to do with it somehow...
<underwatercow> though I know it shouldn't have
<crimsun> underwatercow: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, run it using bash, and tell me the url.
<underwatercow> crimsun: does it need su?
<crimsun> no.
<underwatercow> crimsun: still running... :-p
<crimsun> wait a tic; it may take a bit.
<underwatercow> crimsun: who wrote this script?
<crimsun> underwatercow: members of #alsa
<underwatercow> crimsun: ah, nifty
<underwatercow> crimsun: um.... it says Your ALSA information is located at
<underwatercow> Please inform the person helping you.
<crimsun> underwatercow: ok, then your connection to pastebin.ca is fubar
<crimsun> underwatercow: instead, pass the --debug option
<crimsun> underwatercow: it will place an alsa dump text file in /tmp/
<underwatercow> crimsun: want me to paste it manually to pastebin?
<crimsun> underwatercow: yes
<underwatercow> crimsun: now it has to run again.... *sigh* :-p
<crimsun> there's a no-upload option, too.
<underwatercow> crimsun: that's a good call
<underwatercow> crimsun: which pastebin would you like me to use? or does it matter?
<crimsun> doesn't really matter.
<underwatercow> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d4f41fdb9
<crimsun> (ok, sec, on the phone.)
<underwatercow> crimsun: sure
<underwatercow> crimsun: fyi, the Intel is my onboard that I don't want to use
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> you seem to have compiled 1.0.15 manually.
<underwatercow> crimsun: I was trying to, lol... don't know if I did it right
<crimsun> (we ship -driver with 1.0.14 by default and 1.0.15rc3 in linux-backports-modules)
<crimsun> (we also don't ship libasound2-dev by default, which would be required for the script to pick up the lib version)
<underwatercow> crimsun: I'm not partial to 1.0.15 for any reason... I just want my sound working
<crimsun> well, it's good to be running 1.0.15 -driver and -lib, but note that you've messed with the Ubuntu infrastructure
<crimsun> I recommend at some point you do a clean install of a Hardy Alpha
<crimsun> anyhow, let me look more closely
<underwatercow> crimsun: will hardy include 1.015 at some point?
<crimsun> underwatercow: I've already uploaded 1.0.15
<underwatercow> lol
<crimsun> the version that ships in the kernel, however, is still 1.0.14.  It uses Gutsy's kernel.
<underwatercow> gotcha...
<crimsun> well, this problem is fairly straightforward.
<crimsun> Your asoundrc references your onboard HDA, which is index 0.
<crimsun> your ice17xx-based card is not index 0 but index 1
<underwatercow> oh.... the asoundrc was one I got online... do I need it even?
<crimsun> you may need it for non-GSt-aware apps.
<underwatercow> the reason I got it was I was trying to make my surround sound work, which I may have without it
<crimsun> I'd mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak
<underwatercow> it*
<crimsun> then `asoundconf set-default-card Revolution51`
<crimsun> then log out and back in
<underwatercow> crimsun: thanks, I'll brb
<underwatercow> crimsun: Ok... I have sound now, though I had to do a full restart. It didn't seem to want to fully load gnome from a logout
<underwatercow> crimsun: I don't have surround now though
<underwatercow> crimsun: I also got a popup that says "Refresh Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) configuration presets"
<crimsun> yes, that's correct.
<crimsun> can you use -Dplug:surroundXX ?
<underwatercow> crimsun: I don't know?
<crimsun> asoundconf list
<underwatercow> crimsun: it says Revolution51 and Intel?
<crimsun> I need the specific order
<underwatercow> that order
<crimsun> ok, so test plug:surround51:0
<crimsun> use a multichannel file as appropriate
<crimsun> or use speaker-test(1)
<crimsun> speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51:0
<underwatercow> the first did nothing, the last...
<underwatercow> Unable to set sw params for playback: Invalid argument
<underwatercow> Setting of swparams failed: Invalid argument
<crimsun> remove the :0
<underwatercow> same
<crimsun> probably hitching on S32_LE, then
<underwatercow> what is that?
<crimsun> it's the format that your driver requires
<underwatercow> crimsun: should I use the .asoundrc with the correct sound device? or should I be able to get it working without?
<crimsun> sure, you can erase ~/.asoundrc and ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<crimsun> and mv ~/.asoundrc.bak ~/.asoundrc
<underwatercow> crimsun: so do I still need to change to hardware 1? or did making it default do that?
<underwatercow> make it 0 that is
<crimsun> you can leave it 0, since the ice17xx-based one is currently index 0
<underwatercow> aight... is it enough to restart alsa-utils? or should I log out?
<crimsun> I would also use the slots parameter for snd to force the driver to always load as index 0
<underwatercow> what do you mean?
<crimsun> echo options snd slots=snd-ice1724,snd-hda-intel |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<underwatercow> ok, done
<crimsun> yeah, you'll likely need to log out and back in for the asoundrc change
<crimsun> (to be safe, at least)
<crimsun> without knowing what you have running, that's the safest guess
<underwatercow> crimsun: very little at the moment, but I'll log out
<underwatercow> brb again
<underwatercow> crimsun: ok, has surround now :-p
<underwatercow> crimsun: is it just duplicating the front to the back?
<crimsun> underwatercow: well, yes, that's what your asoundrc specifies.
<underwatercow> crimsun: is that the only way I can do it? or can I have genuine surround sound? lol
<crimsun> genuine?
<underwatercow> crimsun: different channels I guess for the rear speakers?
<underwatercow> crimsun: so you can have different sound in the front than in the back
<crimsun> if the app sets the appropriate parameters via alsa-lib, of course you can have "genuine" surround
<crimsun> e.g., xine-lib, GSt, etc.
<crimsun> mplayer, too
<underwatercow> crimsun: even with the back duplicating the front?
<crimsun> I don't think you understand your asoundrc dupe stanza
<underwatercow> crimsun: apparently not, lol
<crimsun> that's an upmix that's used for "plain" 2-channel files
<underwatercow> crimsun: oh...
<underwatercow> so without the file
<underwatercow> it would be stereo unless the app was set up for 5.1?
<crimsun> xine-lib, GSt, mplayer are all intelligent enough to set the appropriate parameters via alsa-lib for "genuine" 6-channel or 8-channel files
<crimsun> essentially, yes
<underwatercow> crimsun: so are things like web browsers, playing in two channel then?
<crimsun> err, well, it depends what format the files are
<crimsun> there's nothing preventing a Web browser from sending a genuine 8-channel file to alsa-lib
<crimsun> it would be foolhardy, but well, it's certainly possible
<underwatercow> crimsun: gotcha, so it's possible, but not likely
<crimsun> correct.
<underwatercow> crimsun: why doesn't it dupe by default?
<crimsun> because it can't, as you've discovered.
<crimsun> there are far too many variations on codecs, many of them broken by the manufacturers.
<underwatercow> crimsun: ah... well in windows, do the manufacturers set it up to do that by default then?
<crimsun> depends
<crimsun> I can't speak of the ones under NDA
<underwatercow> crimsun: Can I ask you a windows related sound question?
<underwatercow> another that is
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> it might not be windows specifically
<underwatercow> but that's where I noticed it
<crimsun> I probably won't have the tech-fu to answer a Windows audio question, but sure.
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> when I set up my card for surround sound in windows, the game I am playing will play all of the sounds except certain dialog
<underwatercow> I have to put it to stereo to hear the dialog
<crimsun> report the bug to your manufacturer :-]
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> I didn't know if it was me, the game, the manufacturer...
<crimsun> difficult to say
<crimsun> I would surmise it's the driver
<underwatercow> I haven't tested it on any other games in windows yet
<underwatercow> maybe I'll try that first
<crimsun> OTOH, it could be in the game, too, in the way it sets DX params
<underwatercow> it's a vista driver, so who can say
<underwatercow> I hate vista
<crimsun> I love Vista, works great here
<crimsun> I also have not used Vista.
<crimsun> thus the vacuous statement
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> I only installed it because it cost me nothing
<underwatercow> and it will have more support than xp
<underwatercow> if only wine could run all my games
<underwatercow> oh joyous day
<underwatercow> crimsun: thanks for your help
<crimsun> np
<pvandewyngaerde> crap crap crap, i'll never learn i lost my amarok database after upgrading to hardy
<mcscruff> lo all
<mcscruff> im running hardy :P on a second laptop, just wondered where the xorg.conf (or replacement) is, as i need to add my touchpad
<PriceChild> mcscruff, /etc/X11
<mcscruff> what file tho
<torben> hi! i upgraded to hardy but still have kernel 2.6.22-14..is that normal?
<mcscruff> yes
<mcscruff> 2.6.22-14-generic is default
<mcscruff> why was the "about ubuntu" not updated
<choudesh> the new kernel isn't in hardy yet
<torben> hmm, i wanted to check out a more recent kernel :/ can i get rid of that "amd testing uso only unsupported hardware" sign in the bottom right corner?
<cafuego> You can always bake a vanilla 2.6.23-whatever-is-current kernel.
<mcscruff> torbon, ati?
<mcscruff> i was just reading a fix for that
<mcscruff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623882&highlight=hardy
<h3sp4wn> torben: You could build the current ubuntu git
<mcscruff> i really dont have an xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> mcscruff: Is that a problem ?
<mcscruff> when i need to add touchpad it is
<mcscruff> /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf  <<does it use that?
<h3sp4wn> You can still have one if you need to (but for common cases its unnecessary)
<torben> h3sp4wn: how can i do that?
<h3sp4wn> torben: Just write one
<mcscruff> do you need it all or can i just add the lines i need?
<torben> h3sp4wn: sounds like too much work, i'm not really into this..
<h3sp4wn> torben: actually I just got confused - there is a page on the wiki about git kernels
<h3sp4wn> mcscruff: Should just be able to add what you need
<BlackDiamonds> is there anything major in the new alpha ?
<torben> ah ok
<BlackDiamonds> or was it just the package sync ?
<Trewas> torben: or just wait some time, I guess 2.6.24 kernel is coming soonish
<mcscruff> BlackDiamonds, no xorg.conf :)
<BlackDiamonds> wait wut
<BlackDiamonds> is everything automated now ?
<mcscruff> im not sure if its just me but something has been tweaked and my system seems to be running very fast
<h3sp4wn> mcscruff: Its always fast the further away from the release it is
<mcscruff> the restricted driver thing is missing (good move)
<BlackDiamonds> Does anyone know when that hardware detection spec will be implemented ?
<h3sp4wn> mcscruff: No doubt that will be back
<mcscruff> time to try a nice ati driver
<magnetron> BlackDiamonds: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<h3sp4wn> mcscruff: What ati card are you using ?
<mcscruff> h3sp4wn, radion 200M
<BlackDiamonds> magnetron this is ubuntu+1
<magnetron> BlackDiamonds: eh... oopss
<mcscruff> lol
<h3sp4wn> Think that is a bit new for XiG but my radeon mobility absolutely fly's with the XiG non-free X server
 * magnetron facepalms
<Trewas> h3sp4wn: XiG is still alive? I somehow would have expected a commercial X server to die with the previous millennium (when I last heard of it) :)
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: Still alive and well
<h3sp4wn> and still tons better than xorg for the supported ati cards
<h3sp4wn> (If amd does release the specs I would expect XiG to produce better drivers than the xorg people)
<h3sp4wn> Just for comparison - ut2004 is totally unplayable on this laptop with xorg and perfect with XiG
<h3sp4wn> (and its a 16MB radeon mobility where all parties had access to the specs)
<mcscruff> Xig , ooo i want it
<Trewas> unsurprisingly they don't have support for nvidia chips where the company itself is making decent drivers... but I wonder how good their intel drivers are
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: I don't think much to the nvidia drivers
<Trewas> well, I haven't found anything to complain (stability or feature-wise) yet about nvidia drivers, granted that I have used them only on desktops
<torben> is it possible to get a framebuffer at native resolution (1440x900) on a macbook pro using that new ati-driver?
<h3sp4wn> Or perhaps its just the nvidia hardware - perhaps a quadro is better I dunno if I want to give nvidia more money
<h3sp4wn> *But I dunno ...
<h3sp4wn> I would be interested to compare similarly prices Matrox and Nvidia cards (Matrox with the XiG drivers)
<Trewas> g550 at least has some hardware limitations, like supporting xvideo only up to 1024x1024, maybe parhelia cards are better bug afaik they don't have any support in xorg
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: exactly - the XiG xserver supports them (I don't mind paying) I have to use so much non-free stuff for my course anyway I am no longer really bothered
<Trewas> hrr, and now that I checked nvidia 8600gt I have in this computer costs the same as new g550
<Trewas> h3sp4wn: I don't care about closed source that much either, but for graphics cards I have not been impressed with matrox and nvidia has good free (as in beer) drivers
<h3sp4wn> I have an nvidia 7950GT and a 7300GT and the picture quality is not nice on either
<Trewas> well, that doesn't matter much with lcd monitors with dvi-inputs
<h3sp4wn> That is what I am using
<h3sp4wn> Maybe I should try a quadro but its an expensive gamble
<mcscruff> brb
<Trewas> hrm, using dvi and the right resolution there is not much room for quality, bad or good
<h3sp4wn> Dunno its perfect with an ati 9250 or an ati 9800pro (I have messed around with it for ages)
<Trewas> I haven't seen any problems with 6600gt or 8600gt cards
<h3sp4wn> I dunno the others are just easier on my eyes
<Trewas> with dvi the picture quality should be either perfect or very bad, the digital connection does now allow very subtle differences
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: *should* being the operative word
<Trewas> h3sp4wn: yeah, pixel-perfect is pixel-perfect no matter what card :)
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: That is how its supposed to be however in reality it isn't
<Trewas> h3sp4wn: maybe, but the differences are somewhere else than in the dvi connection
<Trewas> maybe some card/monitor combinations have problems or something...
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-29
<Tweaky> is it a good idea or a bad idea to sudo update-manager -d
<yofel> Tweaky: not worse than dist-upgrading, as long as you remember natty is still pre-alpha
<Tweaky> yofel: ok thanks
<TerminX> I don't have time to file a bug, but I just noticed gnome-about-me requires the evolution-data-server package and gnome-control-center doesn't depend on it
<ircrob> can play wow 800x600 on winxp with x4500 GM915 on ubuntu get lines blur flicker
<MTecknology> so uh.. firefox got weird
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> soomeone there
<daurn> is there a way to install gobject-introspection on my maverick box?
<juk> when i ctrl click links in terminal, it freezes
<juk> anyone experienced same thing
<coz_> hey guys ...someone mentioned that dist-upgrade is depreciated????
<G_A_C> it always has been in Ubuntu AFAIK, "do-release-upgrade" is the approved way
<coz_> G_A_C,   but that upgrades releases
<coz_> not the current system
<G_A_C> that's what dist-update does in debian
<coz_> no
<G_A_C> you change your repos to point to the newer release, and run dist-upgrade to move forward
<coz_> apt-get upgrade will upgrade the package versions on your system when a newer version is available. It still does dependency checking and will skip upgrading a package in the case of a conflict.
<coz_> apt-get dist-upgrade will be able to remove packages in favor of other, higher priority packages. Both use the package manager so they both use package dependencies.
<coz_> G_A_C,   way different than a release upgrade
<coz_> but dist-upgrade has nothing to do with release upgrade
<G_A_C> well not really. as i see it, an "upgrade" is fine for daily use, you get new versions of packages which you already have, nothing is removed, whereas a "dist-upgrade" can handle removal of packages which would only happen between releases (i.e. debian/ubuntu wouldn't pull a package out which had shipped with any given release, just remove it from the next one and let it die out that way)
<G_A_C> so I still maintain that on ubuntu "apt-get upgrade" is fine for day to day use, and use "do-release-upgrade" to move between releases
<coz_> G_A_C,   no   you are not reading that correctly...... a dist-upgrade will deal with higher priority packages while removeing older ones
<coz_> it has nothing to do with releases
<G_A_C> it removes packages in favour of higher priority ones (i.e. replacement of one package with another); can you explain a situation where that might happen within any given release? cos I can't think of one
<coz_> sure
<coz_> especially when running pre release  or just released  ubuntu... new packages are  available during the pre release
<jpds> It's not for "higher priority packages".
<coz_> dist-upgrade?
<jpds> It will install new, perviously uninstalled, packages where the upgrades require them.
<jpds> ie. new kernel number version.
<coz_> this is also true
<G_A_C> i have to admit, I don't understand what you're saying about new packages being available during the pre-release
<jpds> G_A_C: pre-release?
<G_A_C> i ran pre-release maverick for a while, and apt-get upgrade (well, aptitude upgrade) kept me up to date just fine
<G_A_C> no need for dist-upgrade/full-upgrade
<jpds> Yeah, but when new kernels are available, and the linux-image-generic package pulls them in, you need to run a dist-upgrade to make apt accept the new kernel packages.
<coz_> G_A_C,   I have been using  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  most certainly for pre releases  since nearly day one
<coz_> jpds,  I would consider that higher priority package  :)
<G_A_C> yeah, but saying you have been using it doesn't necessarily make it the right command to run
<G_A_C> it works, but is it really doing anything that apt-get upgrade wouldn't?
<coz_> G_A_C,  well I believe it is correct  I was just actually trying to correct someone in #ubuntu who felt that dist-upgrade was depreciated for  do-release-upgrade
<G_A_C> for the purposes of release upgrading, it is, and the command itself "dist-upgrade" implies that that's the original purpose
<coz_> G_A_C,   no  dist-ugrade ...although it appears to refer to a new release upgrde  it doesnt and as I recall never did
<jpds> Look at man aptitude's safe-upgrade/full-upgrade .
<Trewas> G_A_C: aptitude started calling them safe-upgrade (instead of upgrade) and full-upgrade (for dist-upgrade), so that that kind of misunderstandings would go away
<Trewas> apparently it did not help as apt-get was not changed :)
<coz_> ah
<coz_> Trewas,  so now you can do  sudo apt-get sage-upgrade && sudo apt-get full-upgrade  ??
<coz_> safe
<jpds> coz_: No.
<G_A_C> yeah, I know aptitude has different options, I assumed that was because aptitude actually did those things slightly differently, if it was a change in apt itself then I'm surprised to not see it replicated in apt-get
<coz_> jpds,  esplain to me :)
<jpds> coz_: The change was in aptitude.
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> understood
<Trewas> and the change in aptitude is only in their names, not their functionality... upgrade only upgrades packages, dist-upgrade also installs new ones (and sometimes removes old ones) when dependencies require that
<coz_> yes
<coz_> Trewas,  thank you :)
<Trewas> so if someone runs natty now, just using apt-get upgrade will get them nowhere near the final natty
<juk> what happens to terminal when i click link it hangs, because of firefox?
<juk> and my x-www-browser is epiphany
<juk> anyone
<coz_> juk,   this I dont know....stick around though...someone will answer :)
<Cork> juk: clicking doesn't do anything for me, it only shows the underline
<Cork> (right click does though)
<gnomefreak> juk: epiphany is your default browser but firefox opens as default?
<gnomefreak> as for gnome-term you have to right click a link in term (example: IRSSI"
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> during the gnome transition your default browser will be firefox atm. example: you set chromium as default it will use firefox as default)
<gnomefreak> im havaing issues with the damn  () keys
<gnomefreak> i found grub cleaned itself up for me and left me only one kernel, i try to keep 2 in there. there was like 5 of them
<gnomefreak> seems xfce guys have pushed a bunch of updates
<juk> coz_: :)
<juk> Cork: i meant ctrl + click
<juk> gnomefreak: exactly
<juk> or right click and choosing from menu open link same thing
<gnomefreak> juk: its a known issue . gnome is having a major overhaul for 11.04 with the gnome3, it will get fixed as soon as possible but gnome upgrade is having effects on a few things
<gnomefreak> as for terminal having to open it that way is normal (has been since ive been around0
<juk> gnomefreak: gnome upgrade?
<gnomefreak> juk: we are upgrading to gnome 3
<juk> gnomefreak: wow
<juk> gnomefreak: yes, but hangs is weird
<gnomefreak> juk: yeah im not sure why it is hanging except that firefox4 is a bit slow since it was overhauled
 * gnomefreak still likes the plugin veiwer in firefox4
<juk> gnomefreak: firefox fires up around 2secs, but hang lasting for 10!
<gnomefreak> juk: not sure than. since i stopped packaging mozilla apps and maintaing them i would have to ask our firefox guys. please file a bug if it happens for everything
 * juk thought gnome incapable of changes
<gnomefreak> when you see gnome 3 you will not think that
<juk> gnomefreak: ok
<juk> gnomefreak: i can't get to default desktop though, it frozen, using classic
<gnomefreak> juk: is it set to use that one in GDM screen (not really sure what you mean by classic)
<juk> gnomefreak: i mean at login screen, i choose from drop down, classic thing appeard in natty
<juk> gnomefreak: frozen one with the trashbar
<gnomefreak> juk: sorry, i dont use the GDM screen unless i log in first that logout and loginto a different one
<gnomefreak> juk: it seems like alot of things are slow for you, not sure if it isyour system or if they are bugs. one thing you can try is to disable compiz
<juk> gnomefreak: any idea how to trace bug?
<gnomefreak> juk: what do you mean trace it?
<gnomefreak> create a back trace?
<juk> gnomefreak: find a bug
<gnomefreak> oh finding bugs you have to do or someone else can but if you file a bug using ubuntu-bug packagename  it will search and find a duplicate and mark it as a duplicate assuming it finds one. or you can search by package bugs, filing it is easiest and shortest
<gnomefreak> ive been up all night so please forgive my typos
<juk> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> be back need a smoke
<juk> i try to disable compiz
<juk> double click on html files brings up chromium though :p
<juk> gnomefreak: what would be packagename to report
<juk> gnome-desktop
<gnomefreak> juk: for the classic view? or things that are slow?
 * gnomefreak a damn moron :(
 * gnomefreak paused the radio using remote but i still had to walk right by it
<juk> gnomefreak: for clicking hangs
<gnomefreak> juk: clicking what exactly
<juk> gnomefreak: it's not slow it gets unresponsive
<juk> gnomefreak: ok, nevermind
<gnomefreak> top is a good tool to use to see what is hogging all the memory or cpu
 * gnomefreak still cant find the GUI one yet
<gnomefreak> if disabling compiz helps than i would file a bug on compiz if pretty much everything becaoms unreponsive
<gnomefreak> becomes
<gnomefreak> mvo: if you are around, please tell me ther eis no chance that software-center is going to replace Synaptic
<gnomefreak> s/ther eis/there is
<red2kic> gnomefreak: I think that was the plan. They're going to build synaptic or something of a similar into software-center.
<red2kic> As for GUI, I presume you want System --> Admin --> System Monitor
<gnomefreak> i hate software-center search. its useless search and uses a tree results, half the time what i am searching for they dont give me
<gnomefreak> for some reason i remember gtop being around but you are corrent sys monitor works
 * hallyn_ weeps for his lost firefox extensions
<wrst> has anyone else had trouble with isntalling from cd/usb on the last couple of daily builds?
<gnomefreak> the cd image is too big atm
<gnomefreak> should work on USB stick but i havent tried. make sure the MD5SUM is correct than burn slowest speed. thise and the main problems people run into
<wrst> gnomefreak: no problem on that end i get it installed and have either had it not to boot and on the image from friday had grub issues but that may have been from me dual booting with a 10.10 install
<wrst> i will try it in a VM here in the next day or so
 * gnomefreak wonders if i can put the cd ISO onto a DVD and it install
<Pici> gnomefreak: yes.
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<wrst> gnomefreak: i had no prob with a dvd a while back
<gnomefreak> wrst: putting a cd ISO onto a DVD disc?
<wrst> yeah as long as you have a dvd drive it doesn't know the difference
<gnomefreak> cool, thanks guys
<hallyn_> hm, in the new natty desktop based on  unity - should nm-applet still be showing up in my panel?
 * hallyn_ needs the applet to start a vpn
<nperry> nm-applet hasn't been ported to work with unity panel yet
<hallyn_> nmcli doesn't let me start a vpn right?
<hallyn_> oh, maybe it can
<nperry> hallyn_: It can iirc, never done it though :-)
<nperry> Is autohide enabled yet..
<nperry> Say fix has been released
<IdleOne> just booted to 2.6.37-7 and all I get is a black screen, no prompt, can't switch to tty
<hallyn_> nperry: yeah, the command seems to support it, but when i tried, (a) first i lost networking for about a minute, and then (b) when it came back, i wasn't on the vpn
<hallyn_> i'll have to try again later when i have time to play with networking
<nperry> Odd, just made a new vps on my server to play with natty server and base-files craps out on me
<nperry> Fixed it, needed to install update-notifier-common
<nperry> Now another odd thing, whois just showed up as untrusted package to be updated
<nperry> But the changelog shows nothing has been changed since 18th Oct
<Dink> What is the difference in the classic desktop and regular desktop on gdm ?
<yofel> I think classic is old desktop and regular is unity, that's what I heard at least
<Dink> Cool, thanks. Yeah I was looking to see if the "netbook" was still there and it seemed like it has disappeared. I then noticed the two options.
<nperry> hallyn_: do the latest update, brings nm-applet
<hallyn_> nperry: into unity?
<hallyn_> awesome, thanks - I'm just using bluetile at the moment
<Dink> Is the auto-hide slow to come back for anyone else ?
<charlie-tca> what auto-hide?
<Dink> The unity doc
<Dink> Ahh nvm I need to put the mouse near the top left of the screen
<charlie-tca> How do I make it hide?
<charlie-tca> All I get it to do is sit there
<Dink> charlie-tca, is the plugin enabled ?
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> I installed Ubuntu Natty. Have not been able to figure out how to work any of it
<charlie-tca> Where do I find this plugin to enable it?
<Dink> charlie-tca, guess not. Type 'ccsm' from cli. Then go "Uncategorized" and click on the Unity.
<Dink> From there select the autohide. Then click back, close.
<charlie-tca> just getting a terminal is a new lesson to lear
<charlie-tca> heh, not installed
<Dink> I actually had to install bunch of unity stuff to get it all to work
<charlie-tca> Now I have to wait for the debug symbol packages to finish.
<Dink> err not unity, compiz.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the docs are a lot lacking right now to make it all work
<charlie-tca> But, on the bright side, it actually does install on both ati and nvidia
<Dink> Intel here ;)
<charlie-tca> hm, I still need to get an intel video system
<charlie-tca> That is my next project.
<Dink> Running on an aod250 netbook
<Dink> Maverick aplha, beta etc went pretty well. Hoping the same with Natty
<charlie-tca> natty is going to be rougher, I think.
<charlie-tca> With the change to Unity and Compiz by default, and nvidia can't do 3d without the proprietary drivers
<charlie-tca> Also, none of it works in VirtualBox
<charlie-tca> so we fall back to gnome, I think
<Dink> yeah I think that is correct
<charlie-tca> Well, I got ccsm running, with a ton of errors in the terminal
<charlie-tca> hmm, I think this is bad now. I lost all the panels, the ccsm window, and the dock
<charlie-tca> and I broke the terminal
<charlie-tca> yup. Bad now. will power that one off
<charlie-tca> On a roll now. I broke Xubuntu Natty in a VBox install, too
<charlie-tca> and my third Natty just complained about the screensaver
<Andre_Gondim> how may I open terminal in natty?
<charlie-tca> I been using Alt+F2, type in   gnome-terminal
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-30
<ripps> Does compiz 9.2 have extra plugins yet? I really want to keep the Widget Layer, I have a giant transparent embedded terminal in mine that I spend 60% of my time on.
<red2kic> ripps: I'm curious about this Widget Layer. What did you use for behavior? This sounds interesting. :o
<ripps> I just had the lower right corner switch the desktop to the widget layer, and then I had a gnome-terminal with a special layout, name, and a custom screen session run at startup. The widget layer would used use windows rules to move it from the normal desktop and I used the Windows rules plugin to remove the window frames, etc.
<red2kic> ripps: This is pretty neat plugin. Now I'm setting it up to send my terminals to widget. Thanks for the tip. Useful than quake, I suppose. :)
<ripps> red2kic: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html
<ripps> this is to embed terminal in desktop, but it can be adjusted to work with widget layer. Should help with configuring gnome-terminal
<red2kic> I'm configuring it right now.
<red2kic> ripps: Thanks. I got it working. Also, gnome-terminal have F11 for full-screen
<ripps> red2kic: are you using maverick or natty?
<red2kic> ripps: Maverick
<bilalakhtar> I just installed natty, and Unity is default DE. How do I come back to normal GNOME?
<bilalakhtar> How do I add icons to desktop unity?
<bilalakhtar> okay, it isn't supported yet
<repete> How do I share my music on the local network w/ Banshee?
<htorque> bilalakhtar, you can alter the launchers in the launcher bar with "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites "['nautilus.desktop','gnome-terminal.desktop','gedit.desktop', ...]" - for valid desktop files look into /usr/share/applications
<bilalakhtar> htorque: oh thanks for that!
<htorque> yw! if you can't find gsettings, it's in the libglib2.0-bin package. hopefully we'll soon can pin launchers like in 10.10 :)
<bilalakhtar> I have the command, thanks
<bilalakhtar> htorque: BTW, are you facing this issue in unity: 'Menu bar becomes blank periodically'
<htorque> bilalakhtar, nope sorry
<geekosopher> where do I find daily images of kubuntu natty?
<geekosopher> sorry to bother, found it
<lubun2> what is the volume control applet?  can't see in add-to-panel
<lubun2> or which pkg has it?
<lubun2> gnome-applets installed if that helps
<lubun2> how can I get a volume control on the panel?
<lubun2> noone?
<alex88> after committing a change to natty on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git when it will be available on natty daily build?
<alex88> *natty kernel
<yofel> next kernel release I would say, you'll have to ask in #ubuntu-kernel when that would be
<alex88> oh ok..thanl you man
<Andre_Gondim> when I click on the top-left ubuntu icon doesn't happens nothing, is it normal?
<mhall119> that's not what's supposed to happen
<mhall119> but at this early stage, it may be common
<mhall119> report a bug if there isn't already one
<charlie-tca> Andre_Gondim, known issue
<nperry> Humm, installed yesterdays live cd on my netbook...
<nperry> Sometimes it boots to black screen but if I turn off it boots to normal screen, but when it boots to the black screen it makes the login sound.. But I don't have any sounds on :/
<nperry> Any ideas?
<gnubie> nperry;  I believe the login sound is turned off separate from the 'no sounds' selection.  Not sure what cntrl+alt+f1 might do when you hear the login sound.
<nperry> gnubie: But it doesn't when the display is on... odd
<gnubie> nperry;  it is strange.  Gotta go pick my wife up. Later
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Hello
<nperry> Evening
<nperry> BUGabundo: is there a bug about firefox taking default browser?
<nperry> Forgot to ask the other evening
<BUGabundo> there is
<nperry> Off hand, do you know the number?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not subbed to it
<nperry> ok
<BUGabundo> jpds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/241305
<hallyn_> nperry: doh, yes nm-applet is there in unity, but the vpn connections submenu doesn't work
<jpds> BUGabundo: What about it?
<BUGabundo> just a FYI
<jpds> I know about it (I'm subbed).
<BUGabundo> k k
<eross> someone may know here, any recent 10.10 updates increase the efficiency? I can play etqw without lagging/stuttering, and ut2004 is more smooth.
<jpds> eross: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1 has maybe landed?
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-01
<jamalta> Hi, I have Chrome as my preferred internet application, but links still seem to open in Firefox for some reason.
<jamalta> Any tips on what I can do to debug this?
<MTecknology> !info nginx natty
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.53-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 336 kB, installed size 952 kB
<Hew> Does natty exist for UNE atm? I can't find any isos.
<nperry> Hew: No, Desktop CD has unity as default.
<Hew> nperry, is desktop replacing UNE for 11.04? or is this just temporary?
<nperry> Nope replacing it.. UNE only had different window manager and chromium as default (iirc_
<Hew> nperry, UNE never had chromium (for release anyway)
<Hew> UNE is a different release..
<nperry> Hew, couldn't remeber if it did ship with chromium. I know it was spoken about.
<Hew> looks like you're right about no more UNE isos though, amazing! https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-bringing-desktop-and-netbook-image-closer
<xnox_chrome> The last update has completly wiped my gnome-panel =(
<xnox_chrome> and the latest gnome-panel update FTBFS
<xnox_chrome> Luckly I have google-chromium to autostart that's all I have. (Well tty as well ;-) )
<leagris> Hello, anyone noticed instabilities issues of compiz and ATI9200 with radeon driver since Natty?
<geekosopher> I am trying to zsync the daily cd image by giving 'zsync -i natty-desktop-i386.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync' is that correct
<nperry> leagris: compiz seems to be very unstable at the moment with the unity plugin
<charlie-tca> geekosopher, this is what what works for me : zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<geekosopher> charlie-tca: this from the directory where the local iso is saved?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> sorry
<geekosopher> charlie-tca: yes and sorry? i am confused
<charlie-tca> should have said you have run from the download directory
<BUGabundo> what's the "formal" way to install drivers, when jockey is broken? I would like to get free of nvidia blob, and back to nouveua
<patdk-wk> reinstall :)
<patdk-wk> I generally hack up xorg.conf myself, so not sure
<charlie-tca> jockey-gtk or jockey-cli ? in a terminal
<charlie-tca> not sure, though
<BUGabundo> both
<BUGabundo> I've filed it a while ago
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is "formal", but http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Hardware/X/ProprietaryDrivers , Fallback Testing will do it
<charlie-tca> It just makes for extra work getting it all working right again.
<BUGabundo> 4th reboot
<charlie-tca> but it worked?
<BUGabundo> I've got full resolution now
<BUGabundo> but no compiz
<jpds> BUGabundo: You using Windows?
<charlie-tca> You might have to install compiz and unity again
 * BUGabundo slaps jpds
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: not using unity
<BUGabundo> classic desktop here
<charlie-tca> well, smack me in the head, too
<BUGabundo> $ compiz --replace --debug | tee compiz
<BUGabundo> lets see
<BUGabundo> compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/bugabundo/.compiz-1/plugins/libbailer.so : No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538710/
<BUGabundo> any ideas what's missing ?
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: I think I have the same problem as you and nope no clue what is missing
<coz_> I didnt get that and I just installed it
<BUGabundo> coz_: are you using windows ?
<BUGabundo> :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know.
<coz_> BUGabundo,  :)
<IdleOne> could this be nvidia related?
<BUGabundo> I'm not using nvidia anymore
<BUGabundo> logging out
<IdleOne> maybe this upgrade to 2.6.37-7.19 will make a difference
<charlie-tca> nouveau?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo, what video card?
<BUGabundo> nvidia 8400mG
 * charlie-tca thinks you can't have compiz without 3d
<charlie-tca> nouveau doesn't support 3d, does it?
<BUGabundo> time to put #ubuntu-x in autojoin
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: it does
<BUGabundo> I have it , I think
<coz_> IdleOne,  mm smspillaz had an issue with his nvidia machine but he reported that it is a problem specific to his machine
<IdleOne> will reboot when upgrade completes, I have high hopes it is going to just "work"
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<nperry>  BUGabundo nouveau doesn't support 3d as default
<BUGabundo> I know
<IdleOne> I use nvidia-current
<BUGabundo> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> darn it
<andrew___> hi, i'm on natty live cd..i'm trying to remove ahci module with rmmod but it says that's in use.. but i have no mounted partitions..is there a way to remove it?
<andrew___> or.. if it's simplier.. how to disable the hdd so i can remove the module easly?
<andrew___> no idea?
<IdleOne> andrew___: what version are you running?
<andrew___> natty? daily build. kernel? 2.6.37-5-generic
<IdleOne> ok, please don't ask natty questions in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> also cross posting is ugh
<andrew___> btw..
<andrew___> well. that solution probably will work also here..and there are more people there that can help..
<nperry> IdleOne: this is #ubuntu-+1
<nperry> We can ask natty questions here
<IdleOne> nperry: yes
<andrew___> nperry: i've asked also in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> but he also asked the same support question in #ubuntu
<nperry> Ah my bad, will now shut up :)
<IdleOne> hehe no problem
<andrew___> IdleOne: btw, because i've a ahci module file that can support my hdd
<IdleOne> andrew___: I don't know the answer to your question unfortunately
<andrew___> so inserting on livecd lets me install on my hdd
<andrew___> :( my bad..
<andrew___> i'll wait tomorrow.. when alpha 1 will be released
<andrew___> easier question :) where can i download the source from this kernel is built?
<nperry> How come I can't aptitude change unity
<nperry> Says doesn't exist :S
<BUGabundo> it doesn't
<BUGabundo> its not called like that
<patdk-wk> you can't remove ahci, it's needed to access your harddrive
<patdk-wk> so you need to tell your bios to disable ahci, then linux kernel won't use ahci, and it won't load
<andrew___> patdk-wk: mmhh.. i've 2 hdd, one sata-2 and one sata-3...with patched ahci.c module i can see the sata-3.. if i disable the sata-2 (that can be used now) the ahci module will not be used right?
<patdk-wk> no, it all has to do with your bios settings
<andrew___> so i can unload ahci, insmod the new one and use the sata-3?
<patdk-wk> oh, you want to use the new module vs the old one?
<patdk-wk> going need a reboot
<andrew___> right..to install on sata-3 hdd
<andrew___> patdk-wk: i have no chanche to do that'
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<linuxfreaker> When is Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 1 releasing?
<linuxfreaker> IS it releasing on time?
<andrew___> linuxfreaker: tomorrow
<linuxfreaker> what time?
<linuxfreaker> After how many hours...apprx?
<andrew___> oh...i don't know..
<andrew___> try on #ubuntu-devel
<shcherbak> linuxfreaker: wanna be first?
<linuxfreaker> yeah
<linuxfreaker> First Person to download the Image :)
<andrew___> me too :)
<linuxfreaker> Does announcement and ISo download comes at the same time?
<andrew___> does the new alpha come with this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/master-next ?
<BUGabundo> andrew___: LOLOL
<Pici> linuxfreaker: #ubuntu-devel won't help you with this.  It will be released when its done.
<andrew___> i need that :)
<Pici> When iso testing has completed.
<BUGabundo> linuxfreaker: get a daily build
<andrew___> BUGabundo: you know if it's included? :)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<andrew___> damn :(
<linuxfreaker> andrew__:Is Ubuntu 11.04 coming up with two days back released 2.6.37-rc4
<andrew___> is that a question?
<linuxfreaker> andrew__: Just amazed to find that it contains 2.6.37-rc4
<andrew___> well... i need this patch to see my hdd http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=commit;h=238701fba4a491b8c97cd3bbe1083fedb530f7ed
<linuxfreaker> andrew__:The link yu mentioned says that UBUNTU: re base to v2.6.37-rc4
<andrew___> the 7th link is that patch.. and if it's included in alpha build i'll have that patch on it and i can install..either..no..
<linuxfreaker> Yeah I talked to ubuntu-devel..they say its rc3
<shcherbak> linuxfreaker: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<andrew___> the alpha? so no patch?
<linuxfreaker> shcherbak: I read that Ubuntu is not going to follow rolling release(daily releases)..how come the daily build comes in picture
<shcherbak> linuxfreaker: i gues they like to compile often (that alpha is very often changed so instead of updated you have dailies )
<shcherbak> linuxfreaker: more-less
<andrew___> btw, i'll try to replace the module compiled with the same kernel version in the live cd.. :/ i hope that works
<andrew___> i mean by hand in the casper boot image
<BUGabundo> jockey is now fixed
<histo> lagging hardcore or is there a netsplit going on?
<guntbert> netsplit, histo
<nperry> Would you say this is a bug/paper cut - not to sure if its reported
<nperry> I've got two terminals open at the moment, #1 and #2. When I'm in #2 and swap to another window, say chromium, it defaults back to #1
<nperry> Which is the first one i've open, not the last one was used.
<leagris> nperry, yes noticed compiz is unstable. Hope this will be fixed. Compiz zoom is my best helper as a visually impaired (10% sight). As a temporary workaround i switched to 800x600 resolution. Guess what, even standard window layouts don't fit even 1024 pixels wide. :) Thanks and sorry for the very late answer.
<yofel> errr, does firefox 4 install addon updates without asking? One of my addons suddenly started working again without me ever getting a notice of that...
<vish> yofel: i think there is an auto-update option
<vish> rather there is..
<vish> yofel: you might have the addons update set to 'auto'
<yofel> aaah, found it
<yofel> I would have expected that to be in settings->updates and not in the addons page though...
<vish> yofel: lol! i too realized just now that one of my addons just started working!
<yofel> hehe
<alex88_> alpha release? :)
<sagaci> not yet
<alex88_> i'm subscribed to ubuntu-devel mailing list..will be announced there?
<yofel> alex88_: usually ubuntu-announce or ubuntu-devel-announce
<alex88_> oh..thank you..
<alex88_> both or just one?
<alex88_> sorry.. i was on ubuntu-devel-announce
<yofel> usually devel-announce
<rww> just -devel-announce for alphas
<alex88_> thank you all
<dan2> alright guys
<dan2> I've rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<dan2> rm -rf ~/.gconf*
<dan2> reset the panels
<dan2> but the window manager isn't firing up
<dan2> and there are no panels
<BUGabundo> dan2: unity or classic?
<dan2> I would like to try unity
<dan2> I was on whatever came with maverick
<charlie-tca> Are you on hardware or VM?
<BUGabundo> .compiz-1 and .config/compiz-1 ?
<dan2> BUGabundo, asking if they exist?
<BUGabundo> if you removed them
<dan2> .compiz* has already been wiped
<dan2> BUGabundo, what next?
<BUGabundo> reboot?
<BUGabundo> or at least
<BUGabundo> log out and make sure u are in unitu
<BUGabundo> *unity
<dan2> I've restarted gdm more than a dozen times
<dan2> usually that's effective at killing X
<dan2> and logging out
<dan2> how do I explicitly set my session to be unity or something?
<BUGabundo> in the bottom
<dan2> I have autologin turned on
<BUGabundo> ehe
<dan2> ok disabled auto login
<dan2> clicked using desktop edition
<dan2> brings me back to same crap
<dan2> safe mode works
<dan2> ok, so why does safe mode work, but regular desktop edition not work?
<coz_> dan2,  what i did was download and burn the unity daily build...it is working fine  other than the expected and unexpected bugs :)
<dan2> coz_, ok, how do I see the grub menu if it's hidden?
<dan2> I just did an upgrade
<dan2> and now everything is jacked
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> I would assume the same way with regular ubuntu...hit the "shift" key I believe when it starts booting... I havent tried it though
<dan2> coz_, that doesn't work
<coz_> dan2,  mm  hold on
<dan2> now I'm in an endless reboot cycle
<dan2> good ol upgrades
<dan2> definitely tost
<dan2> toast
<coz_> dan2,  let me try to get to the grub menu on my unity machine hold on
<dan2> I think grub is fried on the hard drive
<Jordan_U> dan2: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu.
<dan2> I'll either A) have to repair it somehow
<dan2> B) just reformat this thing and start over
<coz_> dan2,  can you get into text console at all?
<dan2> coz_, negative
<dan2> it's fucked
<dan2> I put in a super grub recovery disk
<dan2> it found the kernel
<dan2> found the initrd
<dan2> but don't know the parameters for kernel
<Jordan_U> !language | dan2
<ubottu> dan2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<Jordan_U> dan2: Super GRUB2 Disk should pass the correct kernel parameters automatically.
<dan2> Jordan_U, I'm pretty sure the terminology and language I used was accurately descriptive of the upgrade and what it did to my machine
<dan2> does unetbootin create super grub disk or super grub2 disk
<dan2> I used whatever was in that list
<Jordan_U> dan2: While it may have been accurate it was also innapropriate for this channel.
<coz_> dan2,   here holding down left shift button during boot worked
<Jordan_U> dan2: Super GRUB Disk (1)
<dan2> ok
<dan2> I got it booted in some state or another
<dan2> how do I get it to fix the grub installation
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-02
<Jordan_U> dan2: What exactly do you have booted, Ubuntu or Super GRUB Disk?
<dan2> super grub disk in to some bootleg terminal only ubuntu
<dan2> ok
<dan2> so what do I do now?
<dan2> I see this bluescreen menu briefly flash in and out
<dan2> like it has the option I want to choose
<dan2> to reinstall grub
<dan2> but I can't select it
<dan2> before it just disappears
<Jordan_U> dan2: Are you at a terminal currently?
<dan2> yes
<Jordan_U> dan2: Run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<Jordan_U> dan2: When it asks for "install devices" be sure that your boot drive, probably "/dev/sda", is selected and *no* partitions, like "/dev/sda1" are selected.
<dan2> Jordan_U, wonder if the hard disk is bad
<dan2> I just reinstalled to sdb
<dan2> which USB drive was SDA
<dan2> never brings me to a menu
<Jordan_U> dan2: I'm not clear on what you have done. Did you run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc?
<dan2> yes I did that
<dan2> the usb drive with super grub boot disk was sda
<dan2> so I only installed to sdb
<Jordan_U> dan2: Good. Hopefully that fixed things, though it's hard to say without knowing what the original cause of the problem was.
<dan2> didn't fix squat
<Jordan_U> dan2: What exactly happens when you try to boot from the internal drive?
<dan2> goes directly back to the bios
<dan2> I was able to pick a kernel and boot with it from super grub disk
<dan2> but have no idea what is wrong with that drive now..
<Jordan_U> dan2: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<dan2> asking a lot to paste
<dan2> for something that has no X windows
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | dan2
<ubottu> dan2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dan2> ok
<dan2> man
<dan2> didn't mount this time
<dan2> alright
<dan2> this thing is toast\
<dan2> probably bad drive
<dan2> been shipped around the country too many times
<dan2> does the ubuntu daily x264 have unity as default?
<dan2> x64
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> dan2, the daily and daily-live default to unity now.
<dan2> man
<dan2> cdimage.ubuntu.org is slow
<dan2> .com
<charlie-tca> testing day
<dan2> it's like 30K per second right now
<dan2> is there a netinst version of this?
<coz_> I dont think
<coz_> dan2,  the only net install i recall is from debian
<Pici> dan2: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Pici> dunno how tested they are though.
<dan2> eh
<dan2> how do I make an image from this?
 * Pici shrugs
<coz_> dan2,  download the mini.iso
<coz_> I;m surprised its even there actually
<coz_> mm I do notice that xchat on natty .. at this point..does not remember its settings
<dan2> well
<dan2> apparently the netboot doesn't work to save it's life
<cozziemoto> ok guys.. on natty..unity..I read there was a way to move the Panel to the bottom or whereever... anyone know how to do this?
<dan2> does anyone else get window manager disappearing on this natty live cd?
<charlie-tca> dan2, got to get the newest one. 20101202 is working
<charlie-tca> but, yes, the version before 02 is broken
<dan2> I downloaded "current"
<dan2> doesn't that point to that one?
<dan2> and secondly
<dan2> what specifically fixes the issue?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, we just uploaded a new one about 2 hours ago
<dan2> so after I finish my install, I can update
<dan2> ahh
<dan2> I must have downloaded 20101201.1
<dan2> charlie-tca, so what fixes it?
<charlie-tca> lp:~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.fix-682345
<dan2> what am I supposed to do with that?
<charlie-tca> has to do with bug 682345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682345 in Unity "SEGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const ()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682345
<charlie-tca> you asked for the specific fix
<dan2> what package do I need to upgrade?
<dan2> unity?
<charlie-tca> Not sure. something to do with renaming the example.desktop file
<charlie-tca> I just zsync the image to update it
<dan2> I've already started the install process
<dan2> from USB flash to USB flash
<dan2> I'm not redoing it
<charlie-tca> okay. At least you know that is a known issue, right?
<dan2> ya, it's been broken on my desktop since I upgraded to this
<charlie-tca> Hopefully, that fix works for you, too. It fixed the live cd
<dan2> k
<dan2> is there anyway to keep the same theme for window borders but move all the buttons to the right hand corner of the window instead of the left
<dan2> it is really annoying on the left
<dan2> I haven't seen anything in appearance that lets me do that
<charlie-tca> there is, but I don't know what you doe for it
<charlie-tca> dan2, there might be an easier way, but here is one way to move the buttons
<charlie-tca> http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<dan2> charlie-tca, how do I get to the launcher favorites list?
<charlie-tca> no idea
<charlie-tca> I can't really do much with unity and compiz, myself. I run Xubuntu because it works for me
<dan2> man
<dan2> us.archive.ubuntu.com is brutally slow
<charlie-tca> yes
<Ambeer> ok so like
<Ambeer> i am on the current 11.04 release
<Ambeer> and alpha1 releases tomorrow
<Ambeer> Am I going to have to download the new ISO tomorrow?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<charlie-tca> that applies to natty now instead of maverick
<Ambeer> it says in my sys info
<Ambeer> Release: 11.04 (natty)
<Ambeer> also, does alpha 1 come out at midnight?
<Ambeer> Or some time tomorrow
<IdleOne> Ambeer: basically keep installing updates and you will be at alpha1
<Ambeer> another question. I do not have unity ui
<charlie-tca> some time tomorrow, before midnite thursday UTC normally
<Ambeer> alpha 1 should put me on Unity, right?
<charlie-tca> !no, final is If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Ambeer> So after I do dist-upgrade
<Ambeer> ill be on Unity?
<Ambeer> tomorrow ofc
<charlie-tca> You might have to choose desktop session on the login screen.
<Ambeer> Thats another problem
<Ambeer> desktop session doesnt even start up
<Ambeer> And classic desktop barely does
<IdleOne> well, it is pre-alpha
<IdleOne> bugs and brokenness is expected
<IdleOne> even welcome for some
<Ambeer> Yea
<Ambeer> Whenever i start up none of the apps start (like show desktop, and the top bar)
<Ambeer> so like hopefully alpha fixes that
<dan2> damn
<dan2> I'm still having the identical boot problem
<IdleOne> I wouldn't hold my breath
<IdleOne> the Adoption of Unity has brought in some new difficulties, more so then a regular new release
<Ambeer> But they've used it in Netbook
<Ambeer> so it's not that new
<IdleOne> Why did I capitalize Adoption :/
<dan2> ARRRGHGHHH
<dan2> why can't I boot any of these new ubuntu installs
<Ambeer> hrm
<dan2> I can't get to grub
<dan2> it's just rolls back and forth through the bios
<Ambeer> Which dl did you do?
<dan2> doesn't matter if I hold shift
<Ambeer> the current DVD ISO?
<dan2> Amaranth, 1201.01
<dan2> I downloaded it a couple of hours ago
<dan2> I don't know how to fix this problem...
<Ambeer> Maybe you should try the Maverick Meerkrat DVD instead
<dan2> ugh
<dan2> I don't want maverick
<dan2> this has newer kernel
<dan2> newer drm
<dan2> less crap I have to compile
<dan2> newer mesa
<Ambeer> so which dl did you do
<Ambeer> the DVD 4GB ISO?
<dan2> I told you which download I did
<dan2> daily live
<dan2> 20101201.1
<dan2> it was "current" then
<Ambeer> maybe you should try the DVD ISO
<Ambeer> and burn it to a dvd
<rww> so install maverick, a kernel backport, and the xorg-edgers ppa...
<Ambeer> or that
<dan2> I just want this stupid pos to boot
<dan2> I think it has to do with the fact that I installed from one usb drive to another
<dan2> this grub stuff can't handle switching from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb
<dan2> rather
<dan2> vice versa
<dan2> and there's no way for me to control it
<dan2> jeez
<dan2> I have no idea what is wrong with this pos
<IdleOne> you shouldn't be running pre release on a point of sale
<dan2> I didn't say point of sale
<dan2> trying to edit grub.cfg.... no vi, no nano, no pico
<dan2> more doesn't work
<dan2> it just displays the whole file at one time
<IdleOne> dan2: yeah I know what you meant, I was just trying to remind you of the language rule :)
<dan2> man I have no idea what is going on
<dan2> grub doesn't even start
<dan2> man
<dan2> the partitioner really screwed this one up
<dan2> it left 1mb of free space in front of the primary partition
<dan2> probably the reason this can't boot
<dan2> ok, how do I rsync the latest image or such
<dan2> and I'll reinstall I guess
<dan2> are there mirrors of cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<Amber2> welp
<Amber2> i wonder why i cant boot into desktop session
<Amber2> hi JontheEchidna
<dan2> alright I give up
<dan2> I've spent hours working on this installation
<dan2> this thing is not booting to save it's life
<Amber2> lol
<Amber2> well goo dluck
<Amber2> if you try another release
<dan2> unetbootin boots properly on this box
<dan2> but that grub
<dan2> does not boot at all
<dan2> don't even think bios detects it
<dan2> even super grub 2 doesn't work
<dan2> ok, grub2 blows
<cozziemoto> :)
<dan2> it just spits out "GRUB" with super grub 2
<dan2> and hangs
<dan2> more like
<dan2> GRUB _(blinking)
<cozziemoto> dan2,  so you redownloaded?
<Amber2> im having a problem too :(
<cozziemoto> are you guys clean installing from daily build or updating?
<dan2> cozziemoto, yes
<dan2> yes
<Amber2> No im having a diff problem
<cozziemoto> mm
<Amber2> im on release 11.04
<cozziemoto> dan2,  did you check md5sum for imoage before burning it ..yes?
<dan2> used zsync
<dan2> so it's good
<dan2> it's simply this grub crap
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  you mean way before release 11.04 ..yes?
<dan2> it doesn't work with my bios or something
<Amber2> in my system info
<Amber2> it says
<dan2> whatever it's doing is hanging
<Amber2> Release: 11.04 (natty)
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  11.04 isnt due to be released until april 2011
<Amber2> Do you want a screenshot to prove it
<Amber2> lol
<cozziemoto> yes
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  its in pre alpha right now i believe
<Amber2> http://icanhasimage.com/images/ons41bxfetwmlgt6eisg.png
<Amber2> hrm.
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  that's incorrect
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  it is not a release yet
<Amber2> So then how can I find the correct version?
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  it is in extreme eraly stage right now
<Amber2> i downloaded it from the ubuntu daily build site
<Amber2> lol
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  well you may well be running 11.04
<cozziemoto> Amber2,   but as far as finished release not until april 2011
<Amber2> this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<cozziemoto> Amber2, I am running natty 11.04 right now on this machine as well
<Amber2> I know and the alpha comes out tday
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  yes that is the daily build
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  it will change sometimes hourly
<Amber2> But my problem is that it wont load desktop session
<cozziemoto> Amber2, ah  ok
<Amber2> only classic desktop
<cozziemoto> Amber2,   mmm
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  which video card are you running?
<Amber2> ATI Mobility HD 5470
<cozziemoto> Amaranth,  i would have assumed the driver for that was default install
<cozziemoto> Amaranth, sorry
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  the driver for that was likely already installed
<Amber2> Yes it was.
<cozziemoto> Amber2,   do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  so you have a gnome panel at the top?
<Amber2> Yea I do.
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  is there one at the bottom?
<Amber2> yes
<cozziemoto> mmm
<Amber2> as you can see in the screesntho
<Amber2> shot*
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  sorry i didnt see the link for your screenshot
<Amber2> so
<Amber2> when i boot into desktop session
<Amber2> the panel at the top doesnt load
<Amber2> nothing loads
<Amber2> only the icons, and i cant open them
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  is this an install from the daily build ISO image?
<Amber2> from the DVD Image
<Amber2> yea the daily build
<Amber2> i installed it like 5 days ago
<Amber2> on sunday.
<cozziemoto> Amber2, ok and have you been updating it everyday?
<Amber2> i just did a dist-ipgrade
<Amber2> like an hour ago
<cozziemoto> mmm
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  you did this in terminal yes?
<Amber2> yea
<Amber2> sudo apt-get update
<cozziemoto> Amber2,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amber2> yea
<Amber2> thats what i did
<cozziemoto> Amaranth,  run it one more time
<cozziemoto> damn
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  run it one more time
<Amber2> It has never booted successfully into desktop session
<Amber2> well maybe once
<cozziemoto> once?
<Amber2> the first time
<Amber2> after the install
<cozziemoto> Amber2,  this once you had only the top gnome panel and the side panel yes?
<Amber2> No
<Amber2> i had the top and bottom gnome panel
<Amber2> dist-upgrade didnt update anything
<cozziemoto> Amber2, let me get screenshotof mine  and show you waht it should look like ...hold on
<Amber2> it hsould have Unity UI
<cozziemoto> Amber2,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/natty.png
<Amber2> ugh how come mine wont boot like that
<Amber2> im sure if i boot into desktop session
<Amber2> it will
<Amber2> but it wont boot into it
<Amber2> brb im gonna try again
<cozziemoto> ok
<cozziemoto> Amber2  here is the release schedule ...you can see  how early the development stage is   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule  if it is not working right now.... it could be your install or the state of the project at this moment... Pre Alpha generally means  no one should be trying to use it unless they want to participate in bug reporting or fixing issues.. or are advance enough to deal with some of the issue
<cozziemoto> s of a  "pre alpha"  distribution.. I am not trying to discourage you...but again if it is not working today ,.,,it may work tomorrow after  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cozziemoto> Amber1, that is for you ^^
<Amber1> i took a screenshot of what happens when i boot into desktop session
<cozziemoto> ok
<Amber1> http://icanhasimage.com/images/ivg7530968x04w1w0z.png
<Amber1> where are my panels
<Amber1> :(
<cozziemoto> Amber1,  i am moving over to my othere machine as   coz_
<Amber1> alright
<coz_> mm
<Amber1> so yea http://icanhasimage.com/images/ivg7530968x04w1w0z.png
<Amber1> my panels are nowhere in sight
<coz_> Amber1,  on that link for the daily build ,,,which iso did you download and burn?
<Amber1> it was a 4gb iso
<Amber1> for my chip
<coz_> 4 gig?
<Amber1> yea
<Amber1> and i loaded from DVD
<coz_> let me look hold on
<Amber1> and then it installed
<coz_> Amber1,  was it a live cd
<Amber1> yes
<coz_> Amber1,  you are 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Amber1> 64
<coz_>    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<coz_> Amber1,   from there ^^
<Amber1> No
<Amber1> not from there
<Amber1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<coz_> Amber1,  are you able to download and burn another cd?
<Amber1> there
<Amber1> download the desktop cd/
<coz_> Amber1,  if you can go to the first link and download the natty-desktop-amd64.iso   at the top of the list is the md5sums..click on that fine the correct one for your download  and when the iso is completely downloaded...open a terminal cd to it's location  and typ e     md5sum  natty-  and  hit the tab button to complete the iso's name
<coz_> make sure the numbers match perfectly
<coz_> then burn it
<Amber1> i have it burned to a dvd
<Amber1> using my windows i used a program
<Amber1> and burned it
<dan2> did maverick use grub2 as well?
<coz_> Amber1,  which program
<Amber1> but, it wont boot from that dvd
<Amber1> Astroburn
<coz_> dan2,  yes
<coz_> Amaranth,  mm
<coz_> Amaranth, sorry again
<Amber1> i used it to burn like every dvd ever, it works fine
<coz_> Amber1,   I dont know that sofrware and it could have corrupted the burn
<coz_> Amber1,  ok
<Amber1> alright
<dan2> grub2 is definitely broken
<Amber1> ill get a new dvd and burn it again
<Amber1> using the terminal
<Amber1> hold on
<coz_> Amber1,  i would rather you burn the live cd  instead onto a dvd
<Amber1> the desktop cd?
<Amber1> the 4gb one?
<coz_> Amber1,  less download time therefor less chance of curruption
<Amber1> oh
<coz_> Amber1,  no the 723 megabyte one
<Amber1> i have the natty-desktop 723 one
<Amber1> for my intel chip
<coz_> Amber1,  is that also 64 bit
<coz_> Amber1,   you can install the 32 bit onto a 64 bit system
<Amber1> x86
<coz_> Amber1,  remember this is all in testing stage
<Amber1> the first one on the daily build
<Amber1> but
<Amber1> i already have it all installed
<Amber1> why do i need to do this
<coz_> Amber1,  I have no idea why you are not getting the panels there
<Amber1> partitioned correctly, and installed
<Amber1> Ugh
<Amber1> alright
<coz_> Amber1,  other than when I have tired with other iso;s  I got the same situation
<Amber1> it's dling
<coz_> Amber1,  i used the x86 iso onto a 64 bit system and now its' working
<Amber1> it says 20mins
<Amber1> nvm
<Amber1> 10 mins
<coz_> Amber1,  that's a good download time
<coz_> Amber1,  but check the md5sum on that download when its finished
<Amber1> where do i check?
<coz_> Amber1,  are you in linux or windows?
<Amber1> Linux
<coz_> Amber1,   ok on that link you are downloading from
<coz_> Amber1,  on the list  at the top it says  MD5SUMS
<coz_> click that to get a list of the hashes
<Amber1> ok
<Amber1> yea
<Amber1> i have it open now
<coz_> Amaranth,  find the one that matches the iso you are downloading
<coz_> then Amber1   when the iso is finished.... in the terminal cd to wherever you downloaded the iso to
<Amber1> ok
<coz_> for example   if it is on the desktop then   in terminal     cd Desktop
<Amber1> yea i know how to do that
<coz_> Amber1,  then in that same terminal  type   md5sum  natty  and hit the tab key to complete the iso's name
<Amber1> holy crap im getting 1.2 mb/s
<coz_> hit enter  and then compare the readout number with the one on the link
<Amber1> brb going to get a dvd
<Amber1> back
<coz_> ok
<Amber1> thanks for helping me btw
<coz_> Amber1,  no problem...
<Amber1> have you seen this problem before?
<coz_> Amber1,  I have had it yes
<coz_> Amber1,   but remember ...this is NOT a released version of ubuntu.... it is in development...that means it is not even close to ready
<Amber1> I understand that
<coz_> ok :)
<Amber1> My dl speed dropped to like 400/kb
<Amber1> which is still really good
<Amber1> i dl'd the 4gb one at 200kb/s
<Amber1> the whole time
<leagris> bonjour
<coz_> leagris,  bonjour  ,  ca va ?
<leagris> oups hello :)
<coz_> hello
<dan2> finally
<dan2> I got it
<dan2> I think
<coz_> dan2,  what was the issue?
<dan2> uninstalling crappy grub2
<Amber1> good job dan2
<dan2> replacing with grub original
<coz_> ah ok
<Amber1> hopefully your panels will work
<Amber1> lol
<dan2> that was a nightmare
<dan2> actually you bring up a good point now
<dan2> I should probably go fix the other hard disk
<dan2> and quit screwing with natty
<leagris> dan2, wow, did you manage to install lilo or grub1 instead?
<dan2> grub1
<Amber1> hey coz_
<Amber1> My md5sum numbers match
<coz_> Amber1,  yes
<leagris> what kind of issues did you had with grub2 dan2?
<coz_> cool  now Amber1  if you can burn this at 1x
<Amber1> just right click the iso, write to disc?
<coz_> Amber1, no   which linux are you on ubuntu?
<Amber1> yea
<coz_> Amber1,  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<coz_> i dont like braserror
<coz_> brasero
<coz_> Amber1,  when that instals and you have your blank dvd in the burner,,,open gnomebaker  and go to the Tools meny and choose burn dvd iso
<coz_> Amber1,  set the seep to 1x
<Amber1> yea ok
<coz_> and sit back and let it burn
<coz_> rather  Amber1  set the "speed"  to 1x
<Amber1> ok its doing it
<coz_> Amber1,  it is nearly 2am here and I have to get to bed..so good luck on this but dont take a short cut ,,,burn at 1x
<coz_> Amber1,  so just reboot the system after this burns and install it after it boots into the desktop
<coz_> Amber1,  give a minute or two to set everything on the panels
<Amber1> Install it over my current install?
<coz_> Amber1,  sure
<Amber1> and also, boot from DVD?
<coz_> Amber1,  if that's what you want
<coz_> Amber1,  yes boot from dvd...get to the desktop ..wait a few minutes to be sure the panels are loaded and click the install to disk icon
<coz_> Amber1,  good luck with this...let me know tomorrow how it goes :)
<Amber1> im scared im gonna lose my current install
<coz_> you will
<leagris> About CD/DVD drive speed, I was wondering a way of setting speed to 1. Long time ago, an hdparm -E 1 /dev/hdc (dvd) would do it playing DVD at speed 1 getting ride of the jet engine sound from the DVD drive during a movie. Now with SATA and modern ubuntu/dvd it no longer work. Do you know of an alternative slowing down a DVD drive?
<coz_> Amber1,  if you write ove top of it you will lose what you ha
<coz_> Amber1,  you should back up any information you need to back up before booting into the live cd
<Amber1> is this install the same way as the live cd?
<coz_> Amber1,  I believe so
<Amber1> ive always just installed from DVD
<coz_> Amber1, ` I have not used the  live dbd
<coz_> dvd
<Amber1> stay online after i quit
<Amber1> because it may not boot into the dvd
<Amber1> like it did last time
<coz_> ok a few more minutes
<nit-wit> sohows the natty exsperience so far
<karasin> Hello World ?
<nit-wit> so hows
<rww> It logs in properly sometimes!
<karasin> it work me version 11
<nit-wit> rww I switched to the classic desktop in the login then back to the unity type setup
<karasin> I version 10.04.1  bug Good
<karasin> I win
<qzio> How can I enable sloppy focus in natty?
<qzio> I upgraded from mavrick, and all of a sudden, i need to click windows to focus them. (both classic gnome and unity)
<qzio> and is there a way to add a icon to the unity launcher doc thingy to the left?
<qzio> or is there some other channel I should go ask these questions?
<coz_> good day all
<nperry> morning coz_
<coz_> nperry,  hey guy :)
<sagaci> hi
<coz_> sagaci,  hey guy
<sagaci> hi
<twager> installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra tell me it needs to remove all the installed compiz files.Anyone else experienced this ?
<twager> installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra tell me it needs to remove all the installed compiz files.Anyone else experienced this ?
<zniavre> does unity can handle gtk+rgba ?
<vish> does testdrive use rsync or zsync?
<hallyn_> doh!  i enabled the Put compiz plugin, and i guess compiz segfaulted.
<hallyn_> i also was dismayed to see the grid plugin unavailable
<hallyn_> it ake it i'm supposed to not customize the desktop right now?  :)
<nperry> vish: depends on rsync but the package recommends zsync
<vish> nperry: right, but what does it use to sync/update the iso by default?
<nperry> rsync
<nperry> but can use zsync if you tell it to
<vish> hmm.. now how do i tell it to do that?  i cant find anyway to do that on the web..
<vish> wait... /me askubuntus
<nperry> testdrive -u http://website.com/iso.zync
<vish> oh.. so there is no config that can be modified?
<nperry> vish: sorry for late reply, don't think there is
<nperry> vish: Is kirkland still maintaining, he is normally in #byobu - unless hes pass it over to ubuntu devel
<vish> nperry: no worries.. :)
<vish> nperry: yea, was considering poking himm
<Ambeer> hi coz_
<coz_> Ambeer,  hey
<Ambeer> You were helping me last night
<coz_> I have to leave right now...be back in about 30 minutes
<Ambeer> oh alright
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ikonia> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> ikonia: hello
<Ambeer> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<Ambeer> When i boot into desktop session
<Ambeer> none of the panels show up
<Ambeer> do you know to fix that?
<ikonia> !fixpanels
<ikonia> ahhh there is a factoid to reset them, have you tried that ?
<sebsebseb> !panels | Ambeer ikonia
<ubottu> Ambeer ikonia: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ambeer> no
<Ambeer> it's unity panels
<Ambeer> that wont work
<Ambeer> I can go into classic desktop fine
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: ah right
<ikonia> rats, yes, I forgot about unity
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: well I read that the pre alpha Unity is quite buggy
<Ambeer> i think it's a driver problem
<Ambeer> when i first booted
<Ambeer> it said something about 3d
<Ambeer> So I installed the "additional drivers'
<Ambeer> and that didnt fix it
 * sebsebseb didn't really want to to be doing Unity support, jus wanted to see when alpha  was coming out and that, but well I am here now so uhmm right
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: ok yeah you need
<Ambeer> Alpha is coming out today
<Ambeer> something before midnight
<sebsebseb> the correct driver for your card
<sebsebseb> Nivida  or ATI what is it?
<Ambeer> ATI Mobility 5470
<Ambeer> it's a new-ish card so im disappointed it didnt work
<sebsebseb> !at might be helpful | Ambeer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<sebsebseb> oh at the second part of that factoid?
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: maybe Unity doesn't work so well with later ATI cards I don't know,  but what about Gnome Shell did you try that, and that works ok?
<Ambeer> yea im gnome shell right now
<sebsebseb> ok nice :)
<Ambeer> Im confused at this driver page
<Ambeer> I have the "ATI Catalyst Control Centre" installed
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: well at least the proper/upstream interface works,  yep I mean Shell :)
<Ambeer> but i wanted unity to work :(
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: well uhmm
<sebsebseb> I don't expect it  to work that well
<sebsebseb> at the moment even when alpha 1 comes out
<Ambeer> hrm.
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: in fact I have a link I can give you
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: that you will probably find interesting
<Ambeer> alright
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: ok i'll say one thing about this link though
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: most of the coments are rather ignorant, people who don't really know what they are on about, but the blog entry itself, rather good indeed
<Ambeer> Alright.
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/screenshot-desktop-unity-in-natty/
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/screenshot-desktop-unity-in-natty/
<nperry> sebsebseb: your right people commenting on omgubuntu are annoying..
<sebsebseb> nperry: well its the Ubuntu fan boys (and girls) site, so yeah
<nperry> Thats why I tend to stick to plant ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> however sometimes get people who know what they are on about commenting as well, which happended a bit with a recent blog entry about Gnome Shell :)
<Ambeer> Again, I dont think it's a problem of unity not being stable
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: ok, well it may be
<sebsebseb> or simpally your card is a bit to new for Unity or something
<Ambeer> I don't think I have the right 3D drivers
<Ambeer> and my card isnt that new tbh
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: uhmm you got them from system > administration > hardware drivers or?
<Ambeer> yes
<sebsebseb> then you probably do have the correct drivers installed really
<sebsebseb> and probably also so since yep Gnome Shell's working :)
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: which is the interface you should start using really instead of Unity,  but going into details about  why that is, would be going off topic, altough put simpalley  Gnome Shell is upstream,  the interface many distros will be using,  and Unity is downstreame and a distro that Ubuntu will probably only be using for a rather long time
<sebsebseb> distro?  I meant to put interface, above
<Ambeer> Hrm. I only dl'd 11.04 because i wanted to try Unity
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: right yeah I understand
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: I was trying out 10.10 a bit before earlier this year, because of Unity
<sebsebseb> on here
<Ambeer> hii coz_
<coz_> Ambeer,   ok I am back
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: by the looks of it the current 11.04  Compiz Unity is similar to the Mutter  Unity in 10.10
<Ambeer> So sebsebseb says it won't work because of my card
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: if you want to try a more stable Unity, I would suggest the 10.10 version, which you can also run on a desktop :)
<coz_> Ambeer, oh?  which card is it?
<alex88> no alpha yet? xD
<Ambeer> ATI HD 5470
<coz_> alex88,  not until february 2nd I believe
<alex88> Oo why february?
<nperry> alpha 2
<sebsebseb> coz_: uh what?
<sebsebseb> coz_: oh alpha 2
<coz_> let me check the schedule
<nperry> alpha 1 is today
<nperry> (or yesterday, can't remember)
<alex88> oh... :) i was talking alpha 1.. but i haven't received mail from devel-announce
<alex88> today
<Ambeer> probably later today then
<coz_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<coz_> alpha 1 today
<coz_> Ambeer,   mm  I am not up on ati cards at all  however i have a real low end ati card on the other machine and it runs natty/compiz/unity just fine
<Ambeer> sebsebseb says my card is too new
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: uhmm it might be
<alex88> np..it was just a random question :)
<sebsebseb> ,but I don't know
<cozziemoto>  RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<Ambeer> maybe when i upgrade to alpha 1 it will work
<coz_> thats my ati card
<Ambeer> but still same problem as last night coz
<Ambeer> no panels :(
<coz_> Ambeer, mmm
<coz_> Ambeer,  sounds odd ,,but again I am not up with all of the ati crazy numbering system for their cards
<Ambeer> yea they even renaming all the new ones to AMD
<Ambeer> lol
<coz_> Ambeer,  I know that my card is fairly low end
<bjsnider> with ati cards, generally the third number in the string is what counts, so eg. a 4590 would be superior to a 5540
<coz_> Ambeer,  but I have no idea where your's falls
<Ambeer> Mainstream card, mid range
<coz_> Ambeer,  then I am confused why that wouldnt work
<coz_> Ambeer,  does it work with compiz  ?
<bjsnider> although the 5k cards have opengl 4 and the 4k cards do not
<Ambeer> how can i test if it works with compiz
<Ambeer> sorry if thats a dumb questions
<coz_> Ambeer,  i was wondering if you had already had linux installed before with compiz running
<Ambeer> i have had 10.10 since it's final release date
<coz_> Ambeer,  ah ok and did you have fancy effects going on that?
<Ambeer> yes
<Ambeer> the extra effects wont work in 11.04
<Ambeer> :\
<coz_> Ambeer,  then I am not sure why it wont work with natty...from what I understand most ati cards work well but then  I am not sure
<coz_> Ambeer,  mm that's  odd
<bjsnider> i don't see why it would be odd. the fglrx driver hardly ever works until just before an ubuntu release
<Ambeer> bjsnider: so i won't be able ot use unity until april?
<Ambeer> :(
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: Did you ever try the 10.10 Unity?
<Ambeer> Nope.
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: ok well
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: if you want Unity badly enough, then try that one I guess
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: really the 11.04 Unity is a re write of the old Unity found in 10.10
<Ambeer> Im not gonna re-install my OS again :\
<sebsebseb> well you may of had to anyway
<sebsebseb> now that your on pre alpha
<sebsebseb> when Ubuntu is in development,  things tend to mess up for quite a few people, enough before the final
<sebsebseb> for them to have a good proper reason to clean install
<Ambeer> But the gnome shell works fine
<sebsebseb> Ambeer: plus in my expereince, getting the development version updates,  don't always get the  new latest features that are meant to be there.  Or I mean they get installed, but not properly.
<hifi> umm, is the nouveau gallium driver available?
<hifi> or do I need to build it from git
<Andre_Gondim> the iso isn't released today?
<sebsebseb> Andre_Gondim: uhmm probably later
<sebsebseb> unless its being delayed of course
<Andre_Gondim> released
<syk> i downloaded a daily build of 11.04, if i just install updates it will be up to alpha 1 correct?
<yofel> yes
<syk> i thought so, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using kubuntu 11.04?
<phoenix_firebrd> or kde 4.6 beta1?
<jfi> phoenix_firebrd, you should ask directly your question instead of asking if you can ask :)
<phoenix_firebrd> jfi: i have to ask the person to check something for me
<phoenix_firebrd> jfi: kde 4.6beta1 or 11.04?
<jfi> phoenix_firebrd, no sorry, I have only installed the "normal" ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> jfi: ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: to check what? please ask you question whether there is someone that can help or not
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: kde 4.6 beta 1?
<yofel> yes, but I still don't know your question
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: have you index you music files using strigi?
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: or is strigi enabled?
<yofel> neither, uses too much I/O on my notebook here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you check the properties of a mp3 file in dolphin properties and check if the tags are displayed correctlt
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: correctly
<yofel> that sure
<yofel> properties->information does list the tag information fine
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: please can you paste the snap of the properties dialog. wondering if this bug is fixed .http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3087633&group_id=171000&atid=856302
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you there?
<yofel> wait... now something went foobar
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> dolphin displays the ID tags fine initially, but stops doing so as soon as I add a nepoumuk tag...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you disable strigi after it indexed your files ?
<yofel> I don't think it ever had time to do so before I disabled it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you check with 2 or 3 files
<yofel> several, it could be that some of them were indexed maybe, not sure where the database it kept
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: looking at some recently created files I would say the bug isn't fixed, since they don't have ID tags listed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, i too think same. so your kde version is 4.6 beta1 right?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> strigi isn't really part of kde though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya i know, i spoke to some developers 30 min back about the bug, they said they will raise this to the strigi developers when i meet them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya i know, i spoke to some developers 30 min back about the bug, they said they will raise this to the strigi developers when they meet them
<yofel> right, current strigi version in ubuntu is 0.7.2
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how to find the version
<yofel> look at one of the strigi packages, like strigi-client or libsearchclient0
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: same version for me too. seems that strigi is not updated
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thanks your time buddy
<yofel> np
<josaa> hello, after installing ubuntu 11.04 installing updates and the video drivers after reboot the desktop doesnt load just sits at a wallpaper. ive tried logging out and logging in safe mode and other options but all the same
<nperry> Logging into unity or classic?
<josaa> unity, but i tried classic also
<nperry> Try mv ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-back
<josaa> im sure it was the video driver
<josaa> how to bring up a terminal?
<nperry> ctrl alt f1
<josaa> ok
<nperry> Then also sudo nano ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/%gconf.xml
<nperry> change compiz to metacity
<josaa> ok be right back
<nperry> btw, evening all :)
<sebsebseb> So alpha 1 is delayed untill tommorow or out already, but topic here not updated?
<newbie|3> hey
<newbie|3> whayt is the problem with ubuntu 11.04
<newbie|3> i downloaded ubuntu 11.04 desktop cd image
<sebsebseb> newbie|3: is the alpha 1 out now?
<newbie|3> and i throw it to my usb with universal usb installer
<newbie|3> but when i try to boot usb i took that error "cant find live filesystem"
<newbie|3> what is the issue
<newbie|3> sebsebseb: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ look here
<newbie|3> i download 64 bit image
<newbie|3> any comment
<sebsebseb> newbie|3: thats not Alpha 1 by the way
<newbie|3> i dont know alpha 1 gama 15
<newbie|3> or zeta 145
<zerwas> I'm searching for a mirror for a natty daily cdimage. is there one?
<newbie|3> i just download 11.04 from there
<newbie|3> and i couldnt boot ubuntu natty
<nperry> newbie|3: bad downloaD?
<newbie|3> what do youy mean
<nperry> Maybe the iso was corrupt somehow
<nperry> Or the transfer onto the usb ke
<nperry> y
<newbie|3> this is official site of ubuntu right ?
<IdleOne> newbie|3: yes but sometimes during download files get corrupted
<newbie|3> size of the image 757 mb
<newbie|3> you suggest re try to install ubuntu image
<newbie|3> or how can i check file was corrupted or not
<IdleOne> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IdleOne> on the page where you got the iso from there is a md5 file with which you will match the md5 result you get. if they are not the same then there is something wrong with the iso and you download a new one
<hellyeah> this md5sum tool works in windows
<hellyeah> ?
<IdleOne> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IdleOne> also is important to read all the instructions given :)
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> md5sum file you mean .manifest file
<IdleOne> no
<hellyeah> there
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> asl
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> i ask
<hellyeah> it wants .md5 file
<hellyeah> where is md5 file of natty
<nperry> hellyeah: `Not being funny, but natty is a devlopment release, which means breakage.
<nperry> So you do need to know a bit about ubuntu.
<hellyeah> i want 11.04 because ubuntu 10.10 has a problem with my graphic card i thought may be  ubuntu 11.04 soilves the poroblemm
<guntbert> hellyeah: unlikely - you will get other problems in any case :-)
<hellyeah> i  try to solve other problem but graphic card problem is a biGgG problem for me
<hellyeah> my screen 1600 900 in ubuntu 10 10 i can only take the view in 800 600
<nperry> Have you asked in #ubuntu about the problem in 10.10
<hellyeah> when i install nvidia driver system crashed x doesnt open
<hellyeah> x opens but stucks
<nperry> They don't bite and *should* be able to help fix
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> no one answer
<IdleOne> hellyeah: at this point 11.04 is probably going to cause more problems then it will fix
<hellyeah> i try my luck :D
<alex88> what's the dvd for? just more programs?
<yofel> more apps and the full language packs I think
<BUGa_sad> my pet will have to be put to sleep, liver cancer :'(
<F3RR1S> have there been a lot of issues with 11.04?
<BUGa_sad> F3RR1S: define issues
<BUGa_sad> does it work: yes
<BUGa_sad> does it eat kittens : heck yes
<F3RR1S> is there an hcl for it?
<BUGa_sad> hcl?
<F3RR1S> hardware compatibility list
<F3RR1S> i have an older compaq presario (c500) that I am thinking about upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<F3RR1S> the only issues I have had with various distros are video (refresh) and wifi (bcm43xx)
<F3RR1S> If I change my repositories and update && upgrade will I then be running natty? I am currently running 10.10... I just want to make sure that I can get natty via dist-upgrade...
<Volkodav> are they uploading an image or what ?
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I was able to load natty from a daily iso, hard to say now though this was like a couple of days ago
<F3RR1S> nit-wit, thanks
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, are you palnning to di this upgarde without a back up of your stuff
<F3RR1S> I was hoping I could do dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> F3RR1S, regarding hcl -- in theory newer kernels should have more supported hardware than any previous kernels
<F3RR1S> I have an iso of my system... but I have nothing other than working wifi and printers are the only thing that matters
<bjsnider> but there's many the slip twixt the cup and the lip
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-03
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I would do a back up of your media and such this isn't even close to release
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I see your cool then upgarde away
<F3RR1S> I have no media... this is a new install as of last sunday
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, cool bay in my mike meirs voice
<F3RR1S> I leave my email on my server so even that is safe
<nit-wit> baby
<F3RR1S> lol
<tombaugh> I'm running natty under virtualbox and was wondering if there's anything I can do about the "you don't have 3d support"? I was hoping to try unity...
<UndiFineD> no tombaugh : it needs GL hardware
<F3RR1S> have any of you dist-upgraded to natty from maverick?
<robin0800> yes
<F3RR1S> could you paste bin your sources.list for me... the iso is taking a long time to DL
<F3RR1S> i guess I could have looked at my sources.list before asking for a pastebin....
<F3RR1S> dist-upgrading now
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, god speed
<F3RR1S> thanks nit-wit
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I'm typing from natty on sdhc class 10 card yipee
<F3RR1S> it seems like Ubuntu uses the non-stable kernels (2.66.35 and 2.6.37) ... why is that...
<F3RR1S> nit-wit,  sweet
<F3RR1S> yay! for my fast uoregon.edu mirror!
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, are you in eugene
<F3RR1S> no. PDX
<nit-wit> same her
<nit-wit> here
<F3RR1S> ok... then really I am in Oregon City
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, the truth comes out that s okay even Oregon city dwellers are human to
<F3RR1S> most people do not know... so it is easier to say PDX
<F3RR1S> lol
<F3RR1S> just not estacada dwellers!
<F3RR1S> lol
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, you must know about freegeek
<F3RR1S> yep
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I do some pro bono work for them with my carpet cleaning bidness
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, estacda now that be rural
<charlie-tca> Alpha1 released, so you should be able to do    update-manger -d    now
<F3RR1S> they need all the help they can get... do they have carpet?
<F3RR1S> oh yeah the conference rooms
<F3RR1S> I was hoping to get the volunteer coordinator position they had listed but it was a no-go
<virtuald> f3rr1s: i don't know why you think they are unstable, take a look at the version listing at kernel.org
<F3RR1S> virtuald... the naming scheme says the kernel is unstable 2.6.even = stable odd = developmental
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, they reloaded my computer so many times 3 I think during dapper before I realized all I needed was a iso I thought why not help them out
<F3RR1S> at least if I understand the scheme correctly
<F3RR1S> but i did say unstable and that is not quite right
<virtuald> f3rr1s: you don't
<virtuald> -rc kernels are development
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, hard to get a actual paying position there I suspect
<F3RR1S> yeah nit-wit  it is
<F3RR1S> hmmn... virtuald  I will have to reread that section in the linux+ cert. book ...
<F3RR1S> base-files failed...
<F3RR1S> have  a feeling i am in for a long night....
<F3RR1S> but i might just start a new install from usb and update the sources.list files there first....
<virtuald> f3rr1s: 2.5 was the last unstable series
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, not my scene really to much ego
<nit-wit> mine that is
<F3RR1S> ok... i got it ... so 2.6.xx is stable ... 2.5 unstable... it is the second number not the third set... the third set are updates
<F3RR1S> nit-wit,  i agree... too much of that
<F3RR1S> and why doesn't freegeek have an irc channel?
<frewsxcv> part
<Volkodav> does libreoffice depend on liboasis same as openoffoce ?
<sebsebseb> So alpha 1 is delayed?
<coz_> Volkodav,  mm  I have it installed on lucid right now  ...but honestly I dont remember actually let me check hold on
<coz_> Volkodav,  actually I installed it with deb packages
<sebsebseb> Ok Alpha 1 is released according to Jono Bacon
<sebsebseb> also released according to OMGUbuntu
<sebsebseb> ,but the topic here hasn't been updated yet
<sebsebseb> Also where are the people coming in here, asking about issues with Unity?
<sebsebseb> with Alpha 1
<wrst> sebsebseb: i have to say i think unity has been pretty smoothe for alpha 1
<F3RR1S> hey.... i made it back... but i have a small problem.... I do not have gnome panels (Thank G-d for cairo doc) so I need to install a desktop manager (such as gdm)... which one am I supposed to use for unity
<F3RR1S> I upgraded via dist-upgrade
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, how did it go
<sebsebseb> wrst: I have to say, I am not exactly a Unity fan, after trying it on my desktop with 10.10,  and just seeing the thing on omgubuntu about it, and yes I will try it out for  a bit, but not just yet
<F3RR1S> I just finished installing unity and have not restarted the system
<sebsebseb> wrst: ,but well I got a better distro to support now anyway, thats being developed, so yeah :)
<F3RR1S> nit-wit,  good... but I think i need to reboot and see if the unity starts
<sebsebseb> also Gnome Shell :)
<wrst> sebsebseb: yeah i'm back in 10.10now  to do some things but its not bad but not love yet for unity :)
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, at the login window you can choose the classic Ubuntu desktop if you need to do some adjustments
<sebsebseb> wrst: right, but really Unity wasn't meant to go desktop as well, since Canonical were meant to do Gnome Shell by default, but no
<F3RR1S> I have my system set to auto login
<F3RR1S> and i am not sure how to remove that
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I couldn't get the screen resolution correct yesterday of change to one click and straight delete no trash, and a few others in unity
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, login in menu-system admin
<sebsebseb> anyway Unity is really for people who have come from Windows or Mac OS X, that hardly know anything about Linux distros yet,  so it will be interesting to find out what happens, when the final of 11.04 comes out :)
<F3RR1S> i think i will reboot and see what happens
<nit-wit> sebsebseb, takes up to much screen I use one panel with a static window list that doesn't exspand
<F3RR1S> my laptop logsin automatically
<F3RR1S> l8r
<sebsebseb> nit-wit: hopefuly it will work alright in Virtualbox :) once its been set up to do Compiz, however  I will actsually be trying out alpha 1 on here with a pshyical install,  before I put on the distro I want to be running for now,  instead of the one I am currently on
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, menu-system'admin -login change from there
<sebsebseb> nit-wit: ,but then after that, I only want to be virtual machine trying development versions of 11.04 really :)
<nit-wit> sebsebseb, not sure what you mean
<sebsebseb> nit-wit: I know about Linux distros :) and Unity isn't really for me, but I will still try it here and there
<nit-wit> sebsebseb, I see I think it will improve I am just used to more screen space
<sebsebseb> by the looks of it
<sebsebseb> its just the netbook version really
<sebsebseb> re done with Compiz at the moment
<sebsebseb> going by this I mean.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-1-released/
<sebsebseb>  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-1-released/
<F3RR1S> ok back
<nit-wit> I installed FF 3.6.12 and use the classic desktop I have it on a class10 SDHC card
<sebsebseb> nit-wit: yeah they dumped mutter,  but mutter is improving quite a bit now apparantly, and thats what  Gnome Shell uses as well.  Anyway 2011 will be a pretty interesting year for Desktop Linux, because of Gnome 3 final and Unity.
<sebsebseb> as well as some other things :)
<F3RR1S> now i have a panel with the "ubuntu installer disk icon" on it and when I mouse over it... it says "install release"
<nit-wit> sebsebseb, it will be interesting to see what happens I learned my cli from Ubuntu I hope they leave aterminal
<F3RR1S> when i click on it it says install ubuntu
<F3RR1S> and is the standard ubuntu installer window
<sebsebseb> nit-wit: yes they are getting rid of quite a few other things, that should still be there really,  but the terminal will stay :)
<F3RR1S> is this normal?
<F3RR1S> should I do it?
<F3RR1S> has anyone else seen this ?
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, are you sure you didn't boot the install cd/thumb
<F3RR1S> no, i dist-upgraded no disc in drive no usb drive installed
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I haven't seen that I'm updated but running the classic desktop
<F3RR1S> I will start it and back out of it if it gets ugly....
<F3RR1S> hmmn... still now window management... reinstalling gnome and gdm
<F3RR1S> and yay for me... I have wifi again
<F3RR1S> which was pretty painless
<F3RR1S> broadcom thirdparty drivers installed by third party driver app
<AnxiousNut> hey, lol! I just installed alpha and once i logged in, the only thing showed up is the wallpaper! Nothing else shows up, what's the matter?
<IdleOne> it's alpha
<AnxiousNut> oh i think it's because it didnt find the driver so it cant play nice with unity!
<AnxiousNut> ah
<AnxiousNut> So a notification just popped up and it said that restricted drivers were found, how can i install them since i have nothing but a wallpaper? is there a way to do that from the virtual terminals?
<rww> yes, see the manpage for jockey-text
<AnxiousNut> lol nevermind, managed to create a gnome-terminal launcher and no i launched jocky-gtk :)
<F3RR1S> !jockey
<F3RR1S> why is there no system button on the panel?
<Volkodav> unity is crashing too often - I aswitched back to gnome
<Volkodav> :-(
<sagaci> i found it pretty slick on my laptop - unity that is
<Volkodav> it is nice but crashed on me like 4 times over 10 min - it is losing the window borders
<jakubo> hi, is nm-applet's massive ram consumption a known bug? or do i need to report it? and if so: who to?
<UndiFineD> jakubo, that would be a memory leak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<jakubo> so it has been posted already?
<UndiFineD> maybe this one ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/599659
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 599659 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager excessive memory and CPU usage" [Low,Incomplete]
<jakubo> funny i couldnt find it when searching for memory...
<nperry> Morning all o/
<dooglus> can I run a terminal in 11.04?  if so, how?
<dooglus> also, what's with all the screen corruption?  http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/messy-unity.png
<nperry> dooglus: do you mean drop to tty1?
<dooglus> nperry: I mean like 'gnome-terminal' or something
<dooglus> I don't see an applications menu - only icons to run firefox, tomboy, and a couple of things I can't make out because of screen corruption
<nperry> alt+f2 then type gnome-termina
<nperry> or right click on desktop and create a app launcher
<nperry> then when its open in sidebar pin to the side panel by right clicking it
<dooglus> thanks
<dooglus> nperry: is there some way to get the graphic driver to work like in 10.10?
<nperry> dooglus: is that the live cd?
<dooglus> nperry: yes
<dooglus> nperry: well, a live USB stick anyway
<nperry> dooglus: Well install 11.04 a1 then you will be able to install graphic drivers..
<dooglus> nperry: this is a1
<dooglus> nperry: and I have persistent storage enabled
<dooglus> so should be able to install stuff
<nperry> Ahhhh :) ok!
<nperry> My bad
<nperry> First coffee and fizzy caffenine drink hasn't kicked in this mornign
<nperry> So not very awake.
<dooglus> it used to be that updating the kernel on a live USB stick would stop it booting
<nperry> Have you opened the terminal yet?
<dooglus> I hope that's been fixed by now - and also, it appears there's no new kernel anyway
<dooglus> I have
<nperry> Try: gksudo jockey-gtk
<nperry> However there was a bug that jockey didn't work, not to sure if it was fixed.
<dooglus> this is more user friendly than clicking 'hardware drivers', right?  ;)
<dooglus> can't copy/paste either in this terminal
<dooglus> jocket didn't find anything
<nperry> dooglus: Same thing, but I always run from terminal to get error message :)
<nperry> Force of habit
<dooglus> can I find a 'system>preferences' menu or equivalent somewhere?
<dooglus> I want the 'windows' settings
<nperry> gnome-control-center
<nperry> from terminal
<dooglus> what's the thing in the top left corner?
<dooglus> it makes the mouse busy for a second when I click it, but nothing else appears to happen
<nperry> at the moment it opens a file browser showing /usr/shar/applications
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> I asked the usb-boot-creator thing to make me a 3GB persistence file
<dooglus> it seems to have done so, but I just got a warning telling me the computer was nearly full
<dooglus> (6 MB remaining)
<dooglus> so I guess the persistence file wasn't recognised :(
<coz_> hey guys...is there an issue with libgtkspell0.. I keep getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<coz_>  libgtkspell0 : Depends: libgtk2/0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable"
<dooglus> coz_: I have it installed.  I see it's dependencies as: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.29.3), libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.5), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> ok
<dooglus> coz_: and have this installed:
<dooglus> ii  libgtk2.0-0                     2.23.2-0ubuntu2                 The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<dooglus> coz_: you have a / after 'libgtk2'.  it should be a dot...
<coz_> dooglus,   ok let me scoot over to that machine and see if I can fix this
<coz_> thanks
<dooglus> no problem
<beerpages> Erstelle dir deine eigene Umfrage - Beispiel: http://www.beerpages.de/view/2H/Anti-%22Die%20%C3%84rzte%22%20Kampagne
<dooglus> how do I reboot?
<coz_> dooglus,  did you try  ctrl+alt+delete
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Release Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<robin0800> getting a seg fault in the kernel for the new compiz
<F3RR1S> finally got my gnome back!
<F3RR1S> but now I have an issue with cairo-doc... it has a black box around it...
<F3RR1S> I am going to see if a cairo- chat room exists to see if they have a quick solution...
<histo> I don't have that problemw ith cairo-dock on 10.04
<histo> Can you get rid of the side panel in unity?
<Volkodav> I just did an install yesterday aside 10.10 and then decided to whipe all ssd and reinstall natty over the whole drive - it all went well and on reboot I am stuck at mobo logo not even getting to BIOS
<Volkodav> unplugging the ssd system boots - checked cables same thing
<Volkodav> figured the drive is bad and put it in enclosure - recognized live and kicking - reformatted again - all good. Anybody else had similar issue maybe ? I will try to through it back and see if it boots
<Volkodav> to throw*
<F3RR1S> seriously liking 11.04... but I am having issues with "a black box" around docks (cairo and docky)... so I am thinking it is probably opengl... if anyone else has had this type of issue and would like to throw out some ideas... I would greatly appreciate it
<F3RR1S> it is on a compaq presaio c500 with the i945 graphics chipset
<F3RR1S> actually it is listed as 950 chipset
<F3RR1S> but i think they use the same drivers
<F3RR1S> which packages do I need installed in order to run opengl correctly?
<F3RR1S> hello
<Volkodav> how do you control in installer where grub goes or maybe it do not even need to install grub ?
<BUGabundo> evening dudets!
<charlie-tca> Hello,bug
<charlie-tca> well, Hello, BUGabundo , even
<BUGabundo> :)
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, howdy
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> how have you been billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<billybigrigger> yeah tell me about it
<billybigrigger> i've been good...busy...getting ready for my busy season :)
<billybigrigger> yourself?
<BUGabundo> really moody
<BUGabundo> my pet dog will have to be put to sleep :(
<charlie-tca> Sorry to hear about your pet, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> thanks
<charlie-tca> That is a difficult thing to go through, with pets or people
<Dink> Anyone else having weird fonts in Firefox ?
<Dink> www.google.com/ - ᎠᏍᏆᏂᎪᏗ - ᎤᏠᏱ
<Dink> hmm I think is just google
<Dink> interesting for my language preference saw some funky [chrome:] stuff. Change it to english and working now.
<charlie-tca> I have seen that at times with google in firefox
<charlie-tca> It seems to come and go.
<Dink> Not sure how it happened.
<Dink> Wonder if its the new synching stuff
<charlie-tca> I had it for a couple of days, and then it cleared up
<Dink> So far natty has been pretty uneventful for me. Running pretty good of my aod250
<F3RR1S> there is a whole lotta nothin' goin' on in here today...
<charlie-tca> That's because everybody's happy with alpha1 out
<F3RR1S> yeah... I had some probs with it but after removing unity and reinstalling gnome... happy as can be
<F3RR1S> this is so not like the MS world... all I ever hear about is what a pain in the aces it is...
<yofel> the only issue I have with kubuntu is that kde 4.6 beta1 doesn't have any suspend/hibernate buttons without HAL, which is going to be fixed in beta2
<yofel> somehow natty feels too stable currently....
<F3RR1S> yeah
<F3RR1S> it also feels faster to me
<yofel> I agree with that
<Volkodav> I can't add any additional layout in gnome - the keyboard thing freezes
<F3RR1S> Volkodav, i had a horrible time getting gnome to work... lots of errors... but it is now working great
<Volkodav> well the layout thing is borked
<Volkodav> software center does not install deb packages neither - doing manually
<F3RR1S> i did a complete removal of gdm, gnome-core, gnome-desktop, gnome-session, and basically everything else gnome
<charlie-tca> Did you try choosing classic desktop session at login?
<F3RR1S> i did not reboot...
<F3RR1S> and then reinstalled them
<F3RR1S> it only worked after doing a "complete removal"
<F3RR1S> after that everything works better than 10.10
<F3RR1S> the only thing i would like to get to work better is the cairo-dock... black box around it
<Volkodav> hmm - once "New windows use active windows's layout" was unticked the add layout worked if anybody got the same issue
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-04
<skletenb1ack> o0
<Ambeer> heyy
<Ambeer> If I had the daily build from dec 1st
<Ambeer> can I just sudo dist-upgrade to update to alpha?
<Ambeer> or do i need to dl the new ISO
<yofel> dist-upgrade is enough
<Ambeer> ok im doing that right now
<Ambeer> It is taking a long time, so I assume its doing it correctly
<yofel> more like we had a ton of updates after alpha1 release, if you get no error it's fine
<Ambeer> I hope this fixes my unity problem
<yofel> depends which one, can't help you though, I use KDE
<Ambeer> It's alright
<Ambeer> It's a driver problem and i cant figure what drivers i need ;(
<yofel> Ambeer: what graphics card? 'lscpi | grep VGA' in a terminal
<yofel> er, lspci | grep VGA
<Ambeer> ATI Mobility HD 5470
<yofel> don't know about ati I fear
<Ambeer> the one that I dl'd from additional drivers
<Ambeer> isnt enough :(
<Ambeer> My Unity starts with no panels or Compiz
<Ambeer> :(
<Ambeer> hey cozziemoto
<F3RR1S> Ambeer, I had similar issues... i ended up removing unity completely and gnome, gdm, gnome-desktop, and basically everything else gnome or unity, and marked them form complete removal... then reinstalled them... btw search and then sort...
<F3RR1S> arg!
<F3RR1S> Ambeer, I had similar issues... i ended up removing unity completely and gnome, gdm, gnome-desktop, and basically everything else gnome or unity, and marked them form complete removal... then reinstalled them... btw search and then sort...
<Ambeer> d:
<Ambeer> That seems complicated
<F3RR1S> and then reinstall the packages you want...
<F3RR1S> yeah... it took me a while because I did not want to "completely remove" but in the end it was the only way to get gnome back and have it work correctly
<Ambeer> I have a paste of my error
<Ambeer> when i run compiz --replace
<F3RR1S> ok... do you have a link?
<Ambeer> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ujHXUacW
<Ambeer> Oh and I would have to remove gnome
<Ambeer> since gnome works fine in classic session
<Ambeer> just desktop session wont load any panels or compiz
<F3RR1S> have you tried to reinstall?
<Ambeer> re-install the entire OS?
<Ambeer> Eh, ill try that now
<Ambeer> this will be my third install
<Ambeer> Last one on Dec 1st
<F3RR1S> no... but I would reinstall the gdm, gnome-desktop, ubuntuon-*, Ubiquity*
<Ambeer> Can you query me and walk me through it?
<Ambeer> D:
<Ambeer> It's ok if you are too busy
<F3RR1S> I am not sure about "query" you.
<F3RR1S> what do you mean?
<Ambeer> PM
<F3RR1S> oh, sure
<F3RR1S> yeah, I can do it.
<Ambeer> thankss :3
<Andre_Gondim> why when I run flash player I see a overheat cpu?
<Volkodav> because flash player sucks
<Ambeer> flash player doesnt run well in mine either
<Ambeer> eh, i dont really care about it
<Andre_Gondim> I care about it, 'cause the overheat reboot my laptop
<Ambeer> hey cozziemoto
<Ambeer> you there?
<Ambeer> Does anyone know a good .iso to DVD burner?
<F3RR1S> i think brasero disk burner
<Ambeer> thats the default one
<Ambeer> Ill try it i guess
<F3RR1S> yeah
<Ambeer> ok
<Ambeer> brb im gonna install it
<Ambeer> like, be back in about 30mins-an hour
<alex_mayorga> the latest kernel crashes on me :( and I no longer have toolbars on my desktop
<alex_mayorga> ideas?
<alex_mayorga> I can call programs with Do, though :)
<alex_mayorga> is this due to unity?
<nit-wit> naty natty natty seems to be running now at least with the classic desktop
<alex_mayorga> gnome-panel & saved me :")
<alex_mayorga> how do I report the bug for the kernel panic
<nit-wit> alex_mayorga, I been just using the classic desktop unity takes up to much space, and you can choose the classic at login it is in place already
<nit-wit> alex_mayorga, is it panicing every time
<F3RR1S> I completely removed unity and gdm*, gnome* and reinstalled only gdm and gnome...
<F3RR1S> my system works great without unity
<F3RR1S> Ambeer, is having a huge problem with it too
<F3RR1S> kind of makes me wonder if anyone is having success with unity....
<alex_mayorga> nit-wit: the 2 times I tried to boot I got CAPS and SCR LK flashing
<F3RR1S> alex_mayorga, which games?
<alex_mayorga> F3RR1S: games?
<nit-wit> alex_mayorga, have you 2 ets of kernels and have you tried another
<nit-wit> sets
<F3RR1S> lol... i can't seem to see anything!
<alex_mayorga> nit-wit: how can I get the available kernels listed without reboot?
<nit-wit> F33RR1S you know about the classic desktop alraedy installed accessible from the login window right
<F3RR1S> yep...
<F3RR1S> I just want to run gnome only
<nit-wit> alex_mayorga, nopt sure what you mean you have kernel panic and you ca't reboot sounds like I've fallen and can't get up;)
<F3RR1S> I have it set the way I like it and everything is beautiful now
<nit-wit> not
<F3RR1S> I have felt that way a few times in linux...
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I don't like unity, I checked out linux mint 10 on my Vbox I might just switch to that
<F3RR1S> but I would have been able to get up had I turned on the light and got a hold on things
<F3RR1S> nit-wit, should be pretty familiar since they are both ubuntu.... well mint is built off ubuntu and ubuntu was built off of debian...
<F3RR1S> debian got me hooked on gnome
<rww> You'll be able to select non-Unity GNOME in Ubuntu's GDM. No need to switch distros for it o.O
<F3RR1S> gnome ain't pretty but is certainly solid.
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I have a well understanding of the OS's and others but if all you can get is unity in the end, i will jumpship to mint, or arch or who knows what I have used a many
<F3RR1S> tried arch... it was a horrible experience for me... are they still supporting it?
<F3RR1S> it was several years ago that I used it
<rww> yes, it's still around
<alex_mayorga> !panic
<alex_mayorga> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, are you kiding arch is the thang for many rolling release and easy rollbacks, it's not for everybody though, you have to know what your doing excellent wiki's though on any problems
<nit-wit> kidding
<F3RR1S> i think debian was easier to get up and running... and we all know that debian is right up there with the worst of the worst to get going! lol
<rww> I don't think Debian's that hard these days, though I may be biased ;)
<rww> definitely a lot better than it used to be
<SwedeMike> rww: no, I agree, since 4.0 or so, it's become much easier.
<SwedeMike> when I installed debian for a desktop system in 2005-2006 or so I had flashbacks from the mid 90ties, having to fiddle with modelines etc. Then with etch everything actually worked out of the box.
<rww> yeah. I'm very glad installation doesn't involve configuring XFree86 any more >.>
<F3RR1S> no... it isn't hard but I don't think it was ever really that hard... you just had to know what you have in your mysterious tower/laptop... and then get that DAMNED WIFI working
<alex_mayorga> so no one knows how to report my kernel panic?
<F3RR1S> etch was great... except for the wifi
<F3RR1S> lol
<rww> alex_mayorga: "ubuntu-bug linux", I think
<SwedeMike> yeah, wifi is a whole other matter. I use ubuntu for desktop and debian for server, and I have no plans to change that.
<alex_mayorga> rww: would that work if I'm not running the panicking kernel
<rww> I switched to an ath9k-compatible wifi card. Best $50 I ever spent.
<F3RR1S> it could just be that I had a sony vaio with a linksys network card.... probably the worst two combinations in the history of computing...
<SwedeMike> debian stable is really stable, ubuntu is nice because of frequent updates so one always has the latest hw support.
<rww> alex_mayorga: hrm. no idea.
<F3RR1S> << loves debian servers
<F3RR1S> although CentOS servers are nice too
<rww> ... I think I just crashed apport.
<F3RR1S> though I am not a RH fan
<jdn> Hi everybody
<jdn> Natty is Using Gnome or Unity ?
<rww> jdn: Unity for computers that support Compiz; GNOME panel otherwise.
<jdn> rww : otherwise ?
<rww> jdn: GNOME panel for computers that don't support Compiz
<jdn> rww: I have compiz installed so think will support
<rww> jdn: I think so.
<jdn> lots of noise about disadvantages of Unity in 10.04 for netbooks.
<rww> jdn: Unity in 11.04 is a rewrite in Compiz. It's not comparable to Unity in 10.10 or 10.04.
<cozziemoto> hey guys. just installed natty onto my nvidia machine...unlike on this ati machine,,,i dont have top bar or side panel...will this show up after installing nvidia drivers///
<cozziemoto> ?
<F3RR1S> probably not... I don't think it is due to drivers
<cozziemoto> mmm
<cozziemoto> ok I understand that the panel at the top is static...no right click options...so is there no way to add applets?
<vish> cozziemoto: yea, not possible to add applets..
<cozziemoto> vish,  ok thankas
<cozziemoto> thanks
<vish> yw
<cozziemoto> ok did all updates and installed nvidia driver now it does not boot to anything
<cozziemoto> also does not see my other hard drive...might have to reinstall grub  but this is consistent with each time I have tried
<coz_> mm ok got it working on my nvidia machine but  the upper panel is white  O)
<coz_> here's a screenshot   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/panel.png
<nperry>   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/panel.png
<nperry> Sorry more caffinine needed :/
<nperry> Thought this was chromium
<coz_> ok when is  good time to request the wallpaper options be changed  as they used to be?
<coz_> this bug has been in ubuntu since lucid
<scizzo-> coz_: what bug?
<coz_> scizzo-,  wallpaper options  force users to edit images according to theri resoluton on dual monitors
<coz_> option "Span" should do just that,,,span any image across both monitors ...but it only centers an image
<scizzo-> coz_: send in a enhancement request to launchpad
<coz_> scizzo-,   well this is a bug not an enhancement
<scizzo-> coz_: ok...then bugreport it... :)
<coz_> scizzo-,  that's been done by me and many others since lucid
<jakubo> hi, can you help my get my i945 working correctly?
<jakubo> i.e. running desktop effects?
<DJAshnar> Good bacon to all!
<jakubo> bacon or beacon?
<jakubo> noone knows anything?
 * penguin42 knows nothing yet, not had breakfast
<penguin42> what was the question?
<jakubo> thats why i love irc
<jakubo> i945 and compiz
<jakubo> i get no desktop effects
<penguin42> on natty?
<jakubo> yup
<jakubo> andi get no panels at all in unity
<penguin42> jakubo: So it was working for me last weekend when I last tried it, when I rebooted today it all crashed horribly and I'm back in metacity
<jakubo> it never worked for me in maverick aswell
<jakubo> i usually update more than once a day
<jakubo> i get Dec  4 13:41:46 localhost kernel: [ 7537.526113] compiz[3786]: segfault at 7100f8 ip 009e8e09 sp bf85b790 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2704.0[9aa000+d1000]
<penguin42> hey well that's life in a pre-alpha!
<jakubo> sure, but it never worked in maverick
<jakubo> aswell
<jakubo> and my sata hard drive yields about 30MB/s read performance
<penguin42> oh that sucks
<jakubo> do you know anything about the glxgears thing?
<penguin42> I'll hdparm mine in a few mins, it's just busy updating
<penguin42> what about glxgears?
<jakubo> that you get ca.30 fps when mouse is not moving?
<penguin42> yeh I saw that as well last week - that's odd, I'm assuming that's some problem with the fram esyncing
<jakubo> i wonder if its connected to compiz
<jakubo> what is the difference between a clean install and a constantly upgraded system?
<penguin42> ah various difficult to spot things
<penguin42> jakubo: Lets say that in a previous version package Y got installed but the new version doesn't use Y, you would still have Y installed - Y might now break
<jakubo> are there different things being installed? are scripts being unchanged?
<penguin42> sorry, don't understand the question
<jakubo> i thought thats handeld by the partial dist upgrades
<penguin42> it generally won't take a package off unless it conflicts with something new
<jakubo> when things get removed
<jakubo> there is no command to get rid of old unused packages is there?
<jakubo> except for the janito
<jakubo> r
<penguin42> jakubo: It's not just old packages, it can be things like config settings that are no longer common/tested or old config files left around
<jakubo> so its destined to fail when upgrading
<penguin42> jakubo: This laptop has been upgraded through at least 3 or 4 versions probably more - I generally have to fix a few things and it's a bit more touchy than a new install
<jakubo> but you can use unity cant you?
<penguin42> oh I wouldn't say destined to fail, but there are normally a few gotchas; especially with alpha or pre-alpha
<penguin42> jakubo: You're running something pre-alpha stop worrying about it
<jakubo> stop worrying that unity is not to be used?
<penguin42> stop worrying that it's currently broken
<jakubo> umm.. ok
<penguin42> sorry, pidgin died during an upgrade
<coz_> hey guys ,,,when switching to dual monitors...the top bar turns white....nvidia    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/panel.png
<coz_> oo not alt+F2  on natty /unity?
<charlie-tca> ctrl+alt+t
<charlie-tca> maybe?
<coz_> charlie-tca,  thats  to open a terminal
<coz_> since run dialog was imcorporated into gnome shelll I think it will not work on unity
<coz_> I install gmrun
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Galindar> hello, i've installed 11.04 on my system. running currently, but when i try to enable the graphics driver i loose all visual display on restart. i have tried all 3 graphics drivers given. it only happens when attempting to load unity desktop
<Galindar> i was using unity on 10.10 previous to installing 11.04.
<BUGabundo> what GPU?
<BUGabundo> compiz is kinda broken
<BUGabundo> and composite too
<Galindar> nvidia
<penguin42> it seems just as broken on Intel
<Galindar> i went to the extent of installing different graphics cards (all i have is old ones but still support 3d) and got nothing. 3 different cards
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> 3 cards?
<BUGabundo> good luck
<BUGabundo> that should be a nightmare with out implmentation of X11 :P
<Galindar> no 1 at a time, none worked with unity
<BUGabundo> afaik you will only be able to pick one on boot
<Galindar> lol..
<BUGabundo> oh ok then
<BUGabundo> I guess you could use two in multi head scheme
<BUGabundo> "should" work
<BUGabundo> with nvidia blobs
<BUGabundo> _if_ they use all the same
<BUGabundo> not sure what's the status of multi driver at the same time
<BUGabundo> *shrug*
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-x on a week day
<Galindar> was just trying to get unity to load. i tried ati, nvidia, and trident cards. none would display unity (single card hooked up each time)
<BUGabundo> yeah, as I said, current state is no good
<BUGabundo> I'm using classic and even that had to be hammered in
<BUGabundo> still no 3D (which you need for unity)
<Galindar> yea i cant enable 3d on classic or it will crash also
<Galindar> so.. just wait?
<penguin42> welcome to pre-alpha
<charlie-tca> heh, we made it all the to alpha1 before it broke too bad
<BUGabundo> I've been here since day one, *shrug*
<BUGabundo> but hey, I've managed to fix nouveau and firefox 3.6 :D
<BUGabundo> so win for me
<penguin42> erk ok, I hadn' realised alpha-1 was actually out
<Galindar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539758/ <- have a look please. is it just not seeing my monitor?
<charlie-tca> Galindar, do you get the black screen or the wallpaper?
<Galindar> if i activate the 3d graphic driver (any of the 3 listed) when i reboot to apply, i get the ubuntu screen with white/red circles. it looks very bad and big graphically. then disappears very quickly. screen flickers as if loading the gui but i get just a dark screen.
<coz_> try    nomodet in boot  command before  quietspalsh maybe
<coz_> nomodeset    rather
<Galindar> i think at one point lastnight i had sound and no screen even. i've done about 12 format/reinstall
<coz_> Galindar, I had this issue with the install this morning also
<Galindar> how do i do the nomodeset?
<coz_> Galindar, reboot....hold down the shift key  to get the grub menu....then hit the lower case "e"
<coz_> Galindar,   look for the  "quietsplash"   and just before that type in   nomodeset
<coz_> then hit  F10  I believe to boot ,,,it will tell you which key to hit
<Galindar> ok cool tyvm. i will give it a try.
<Galindar> enable the 3d card again first correct?
<coz_> Galindar,  you mean install the driver?
<coz_> Galindar,  yes
<Galindar> ya
<Galindar> ok installed. giving it a go. ty again coz. be back.
<Galindar> well that worked ;c) but on 10.10 with unity i had empathy, cheesebox, and some others in the unity bar. is that different for 11.04 or am i missing some unity stuff?
<Galindar> that and it runs much slower on 11.04 than 10.10
<charlie-tca> It only has a few items now. Joys of alpha
<Galindar> ah ok np ;c) good to know. ty.
<charlie-tca> yw, New installs have, I think, 4 launchers
<Galindar> can i add items to the launcher? havent seen an option for that yet.
<charlie-tca> yes. When you open an application, it will appear on the dock, you can then right-click and there is an option to add it there.
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+Alt+t opens the terminal.
<charlie-tca> I use /usr/share/applications to run things
<coz_> what I did was install cairo dock and easystroke for accessing applications
<Galindar> well ty all for the help. gl and enjoy.
<aroman> any chance of trying A1+Unity under VirtualBox?
<geser> does somebody know how I can start a second terminal from the left sidebar? I managed to get an launcher for terminal there but not the trick how to use to start additional terminals
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you seeing a situation where scrolling through webpapges causes high cpu usage in chromium?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> # free
<BUGabundo>               total         used         free       shared      buffers
<BUGabundo>   Mem:       638368       448424       189944            0        59740
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> 10.0.601.0 (68139) Ubuntu 11.04
<BUGabundo> BUT
<BUGabundo> $ chromium-browser --disable-accelerated-compositing
<BUGabundo> I always start it like this
<bjsnider> alright try this
<bjsnider> http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film3/blu-ray_reviews53/the_fugitive_blu-ray.htm
<bjsnider> grab the scrollbar and pull it up and down from top to bottom'
<bjsnider> is it smooth or choppy?
<BUGabundo> tottaly smooth
<BUGabundo> no cpu usaged
<charlie-tca> aroman, untiy will not work in VirtualBox since there is no 3d
<BUGabundo> can you reproduce on a clean profile?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: --temp-profile
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, makes no difference
<BUGabundo> wfm , sorry
<BUGabundo> nouveua, if that's a diff
<bjsnider> that could be it
<crimsun> interesting. gconf-d is spiking latencytop with fsyncs.
<crimsun> it's wreaking havoc on interactivity fo' sho'
<BUGabundo> hey crimsun
<BUGabundo> LONGGGGGGGGG time no see
<crimsun> hi
<crimsun> i'm around, but i just don't use irc
<crimsun> ssh access is difficult
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> and web? LOL
<BUGabundo> https://webchat.freenode.net
<crimsun> I don't feel like skirting my work's IT policies ;)
<BUGabundo> I know how you feel
<BUGabundo> I'm the same
<BUGabundo> so now you are stuck at only ONE office?
<BUGabundo> no more traveling around ?
<crimsun> I'm all over
<BUGabundo> :|
<penguin42> it's a bit odd, I previously didn't use external IRC at work, but I'm now working on open source stuff and actually work with people over public irc, so it's quite refereshing
<BUGabundo> I believe so
<crimsun> yeah, that would be ideal
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-05
<Volkodav> anybody had freezing system on screensaver in xfce ?
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> ok guys a couple things.... let me post the first one... when rebooting .. i consistently get this ...   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-Untitled%20Window.png
<coz_> The second issue... those that know me know that I do installations...repairs etc etc... and almost all of my home users have been switched over to ubuntu ... however... I  know they are not going to like  /natty/compiz/unity  ... I need to know if there is a way to switch it off to get to normal gnome desktop.... the reason I believe there may be... is that before installing my nvidia driver i was indeed a the notrmal gnome desktop... top and bot
<coz_> tom panels both active... so any suggestions?  O f course i can keep most of them on lucid  but I can think of about 10 of them that want the "latest & greatest"  and I know they wont want this
<coz_> "top" panels
<rww> coz_: yes. There'll be an option on the login screen for it.
<coz_> rww,  very cool
<coz_> rww,  at this stage  ... no possibility?
<rww> There isn't one there already? Thought there was. Huh.
<coz_> rww,  i will check ,,, for some reason  grub did not see my windows drive...
<coz_> I can log off and check a bit later
<coz_> rww,   yes there is the option ...thanks  I feel much more comfortable :)
<penguin42> Well, it's survived into compiz today
<penguin42> has anyone seen a manual for unity - something that describes how to use it and key strokes etc?
<geser> if you find one, let me know
<geser> I fought yesterday with unity until I got told why my application switching doesn't work anymore
<vish> penguin42: no manuals yet.. but if it would need a manual would not be a good sign.. ;)
<penguin42> vish: Well I can't figure out how to remove or add anything from the bar
 * penguin42 has loads of junk on it that I think it picked up from what was on my panel
<vish> penguin42: for adding, check the 'pin to launcher' , for removing uncheck it..
<penguin42> vish: Where is 'pin to launcher'
<vish> penguin42: you are talking about the launcher on left, right?  or the top one?
<penguin42> vish: The left
<vish> penguin42: yea, just right-click on the icons and you will have the options.
<penguin42> ok, the bar doesn't want to respond at all at the moment, let me trying giving it a kick
<vish> :)
<charlie-tca> That's because it only works part-time. You probably want to do something on it's time off.
<penguin42> hmm well trying to enable/disable it in compuiz config and compiz seg'd, and a compiz --replace has restarted it but the unity bars haven't come back
 * penguin42 logs out and back in
<penguin42> sigh
<penguin42> so I've restarted, the compiz bar is back, but is mostly but not entirely unresponsive
<penguin42> I think there is a problem with it not taking focus
<BUGabundo> boas
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<yofel> hey
<BUGabundo> o/
 * penguin42 keeps getting alerts for FF saying I've finished a test pilot and it's ready to submit data, but more info doesn't tell me what it's going to submit
<yofel> micahg: ^
<yofel> it did show me some graph when I clicked on more info though
<odinsbane> anybody have some screen shots lying around?
<UndiFineD> odinsbane, of ?
<odinsbane> the unity interface.
<UndiFineD> no i have not
<odinsbane> I don't quite understand the difference with the change from the 'gnome-shell', which I have never installed, to unity.
<jpds> odinsbane: Ubuntu has never used GNOME Shell.
<odinsbane> I saw an article awhile back regarding ubuntu's choice to go with unity over the gnome-shell.
<charlie-tca> unity was designed for netbook screens, where the resolution is wide across but narrow up & down
<odinsbane> So is unity a replacement for gnome?
<charlie-tca> It does not replace gnome, any more that gnome-shell replaces gnome
<ali1234> so in other words totally?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Most of gnome is still used, but it does replace metacity
<penguin42> odinsbane/ali1234: As far as I can tell, it is now primarily a compiz plugin and a hack to redirect the menus into one panel
<ali1234> and a totally new set of panels
<charlie-tca> so, a different looking window manager does not replace the applications used.
<ali1234> the applications are gtk, not gnome
<charlie-tca> um, no
<ali1234> gnome is: the panels at the top and bottom of the screen
<charlie-tca> what is gedit?
<penguin42> ali1234: No
<ali1234> gedit is a text editor written in gtk
<penguin42> ali1234: Gnome provides a lot of behind the scenes libraries and infrastructure on top of gtk
<charlie-tca> gedit is "the" text editor for gnome
<BUGabundo> charlie charlie charlie
<jpds> BUGabundo: Charlie the magical unicorn?
<BUGabundo> you are wrong
<charlie-tca> I am? than I apologize for saying that
<BUGabundo> gnome-desktop IS a metapackage that gather a set of other packages to create an expected Desktop experience
<BUGabundo> gedit *is* one of those package
<BUGabundo> *s
<BUGabundo> GNOME or any other distro could easilly change the default editor, or even remove it
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo, you are, of course, more correct than I
<BUGabundo> and ali1234 is correct on is statement
<odinsbane> Which version of gnome is in natty?
<BUGabundo> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+6ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<odinsbane> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in natty
<BUGabundo> not that is any bit useful with the amount of auh pair personalizations Ubuntu devs do to it
<BUGabundo> and have done over the last 2 years
<BUGabundo> !info kde4
<ubottu> Package kde4 does not exist in natty
<BUGabundo> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in natty
<BUGabundo> !search kde
<ubottu> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, code, kdeincludes, burners, kde 4, neon, kickoff, kde docs, themes, browsers and 102 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=kde
<BUGabundo> !info kubuntu
<ubottu> Package kubuntu does not exist in natty
<BUGabundo> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.208 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<charlie-tca> heh
<odinsbane> This wayland change seems pretty impressive.  The unity part doesn't seem to apply to much to me.
<penguin42> I think what you want is
<charlie-tca> Time to kick it yet ;-)
<penguin42> !info kdebase-bin
<ubottu> kdebase-bin (source: kdebase): core binaries for the KDE base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 269 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<odinsbane> I found a screen cast for natty , but it is really lame.  They couldn't get their internet to work, and for that matter, I don't really care what firefox looks like.
<penguin42> odinsbane: It is alpha1, so stuff not working is perfectly normal
<Richie> Is there any quick fix to stop unity causing compiz to segfault?
<odinsbane> penguin42: I meant the screen cast was lame.
<BUGabundo> Richie: I wishe
<penguin42> Richie: I think you can disable unity, it certainly shows up as a plugin in compiz setting manager
<BUGabundo> Richie: try logining with Classic Desktopfor now
<Richie> BUGabundo: I use metacity anyway, never really liked compiz. I just fancied a look at unity :)
<odinsbane> So are you guys using waylang?
<odinsbane> wayland... and can you notice a difference.
<BUGabundo> Richie: well Unity requires 3D support, which you can't get from metaticy
<BUGabundo> odinsbane: waylang is a X implementation, based on X11
<odinsbane> I thought it was a completely new implementation that can act as an X server for transition purposes.
<BUGabundo> it is not and Desktop Manager
<Richie> BUGabundo: Aye I know. I'm not planning on using unity. Just wanted to be nosey and see what it's like.
<BUGabundo> no one in their right mind would do a NEW implementation of an X everiment
<BUGabundo> it would take toooooooo long for all other apps to support it
<BUGabundo> impossible for a large and frequent release like Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Richie: launch a guest session, and check it out
<cozziemoto> you can log into calssic gnome session
<odinsbane> Wayland should offer some improvements over the traditional x server especially in regards to compositing.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It depends, as more gets abstracted through the qt and gtk libraries then you can flip those and a lot of stuff might go with it
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<ironsight> is there a way I can tell unity to not decorate a window?
<BUGabundo> I'm back
<BUGabundo> left in mid talk
<BUGabundo> darn freenode
<ironsight> (the case here being google chrome already has window controls on the application)
<ironsight> also, when I click the ubuntu button (top left corner) I notice it opens a nautilus window and has all the apps in no order. Can I create subfolders and stick my apps in subfolders?
<penguin42> anyone run iscsi target or the like?
<BUGabundo> no
<penguin42> it seems to have changed a bit in Natty
<penguin42> where has the nominate for release stuff gone?
<micahg> penguin42: I think pilot is some test program for Mozilla, but idr exactly
<penguin42> micahg: Yeh there are graphs showing lots of stats but they don't show what info about you it's going to send, and given that some of the info in the graphs relates to passwords I'd like to know how abstract what's sent is
<micahg> penguin42: there should be a way to disable it if you want
<penguin42> yeh I can see that, I can't make an informed decision though
<JairunCaloth> Hey guys, are there mirrors for Natty?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> JairunCaloth: use this deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty main restricted universe multiverse
<JairunCaloth> Err, specificly I was looking for ISO mirrors
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> there are a few, yes
<JairunCaloth> Ah finally found one
<ironsight> is there a upgrade faq around?
<ironsight> an*
<BUGabundo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ironsight> hrm, how do I know if I'm running the new xserver after upgrade?
 * ironsight didn't see anything about it
<penne> hoi
<penne> anyone knows how to downgrade firefox to 3.6.x ?
<zniavre> good evening
<MrKeuner> hello, I liked the ubuntu font in 11.04. How can I get it on my 10.04 system?
<yofel> MrKeuner: lucid should have the 'ttf-ubuntu-font-family' package in updates
<MrKeuner> yofel, thank you
<Volkodav> anybody has freezes on screensaver ?
<Sir_Konrad> So should I grab the Alpha and start testing?
<bjsnider> you shoud do what your conscience and common sense tell you to do
<Sir_Konrad> bjsnider, basically I'm asking if I should get the Alpha 1 or a daily build...
<bjsnider> if the daily build works it is preferred
<Sir_Konrad> bjsnider, I wonder if it works though. Guess I'll have to get both.
<charlie-tca> daily-live worked for an install here today
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, I'll probably try can get that one.
<Sir_Konrad> *and
<Sir_Konrad> thanks charlie-tca
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-28
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, just thought I'd mention, I tried that movie we discussed and the dts stream works well on my receiver
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you rented rushmore?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: want to laugh a bit?
<FernandoMiguel> chromiumOS lasts 4h on this laptop
<FernandoMiguel> 12.04 with kernel 3.0.2 under 3h
<bjsnider> what kernel is chromium using?
<FernandoMiguel> humm will have to check
<FernandoMiguel> let me boot a vm
<bjsnider> you could try an older kernel, but there'd be no snb support
<bjsnider> you need 3.2
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, no , I DL'd a mkv 720p version
<bjsnider> well, i was talking about the bluray specifically
<bjsnider> your ssytem played the dts-core stream, not the dts-mhd
<FernandoMiguel> Linux Bostro 3.2.0-2-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 25 10:47:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FernandoMiguel> I have 3.2 here
<BluesKaj> yeah, like I said earlier tho, I don't have a bluray player /cdrom
<FernandoMiguel> can't check on COS... now idea on how to jump to TTY on VB
<bjsnider> thre's no terminal app?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<BluesKaj> anyway..gotta get those lights up...bbl
<bjsnider> you've got 3.2, so there shouldn't be a power issue
<FernandoMiguel> how do you explain the battery life time diff?
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, what about the boot parameter?
<FernandoMiguel> from what?
<bjsnider> i would guess the diff has to do with the sandybridge graphics
<bjsnider> i am asking sarvatt in the other channel
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, go to -x
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: ChromiumOS v17 has kernel 3.0.8
<PacketPenguin> anyone know when ipod touch latest generation will be supported?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-29
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<TheBuntu> Is ReiserFS in ubuntu ... 3 or 4 ?
<sagaci> looks like 3 in oneiric
<bjsnider> reiser4 isn't stable and may never be
 * gnomefreak hasnt seen updates in a month or so, or since UDS dont recall
<gnomefreak> ubuntu1 is all i have seen
<van7hu> hi folks
<van7hu> I could not update to 12.04
<iceroot> van7hu: and your question is?
<van7hu> how could I update?
<van7hu> :P
<van7hu> upgrade
<iceroot> van7hu: 1. you should not use alpha-software when you dont know how to upgrade, 2. we need usefull informaions about your issue 3. use the stable-release instead :)
<van7hu> iceroot: alt-f2: update-manager -d,  ubuntu 12.04 is avaiable, click on upgrade, and "Downloading 2/2", then after that, nothing happens
<iceroot> van7hu: why you need 12.04?
<van7hu> no need
<van7hu> but just want to test
<van7hu> I am using 10.04
<iceroot> van7hu: ah ok so you want to upgrade from lts to lts directly
<van7hu> yeah
<Pici> Despite my faith in our devs, I wouldn't test an LTS to LTS upgrade on a real computer at this point.
<van7hu> :P
<iceroot> van7hu: best is to download a daily-built and use it in vbox and dont mess with your stable-system
<van7hu> oh, okay
<iceroot> van7hu: but remeber 12.04 is not even in alpha-status now so normally many things will break
<van7hu> iceroot, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/screenshot1lw.png/
<Pici> What is that supposed to show us?
<iceroot> van7hu: use the cli-version instead, always better for debugging
<van7hu> Pici, just to answer for iceroot's question
<van7hu> iceroot, will do that
<wzssyqa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tclcl/+bug/897158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 897158 in tclcl (Ubuntu) "Please sync tclcl (1.20-4) from Debian Sid (main) to Ubuntu (universe)" [Wishlist,New]
<wzssyqa> any idea about this?
<Pici> wzssyqa: might be a better question for #ubuntu-motu perhaps? (I'm not a packager, but if it was a dpkg problem I'd expect there to be more weird failures in other packages)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<rdesfo> hello
<rdesfo> my terminal doesn't recognize the lower case "a" but when I su into a different account it works fine.  Does any one have an idea how to resolve this?
<rdesfo> my terminal doesn't recognize the lower case "a" but when I su into a different account it works fine.  Does any one have an idea how to resolve this?
 * imnichol is away: I'm busy
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:03:16)
<SpamapS> Anybody have bcmwl working with the 3.2.0 kernel?
<micahg> precise seems to be running a lot hotter on my intel laptop than oneiric
 * micahg tries the oneiric kernel
<micahg> eh, only seems to be 5C difference, must have been a fluke during upgrade
<WaltherF1> Hello there
<WaltherF1> Any common problems with precise not starting graphical interface at all?
<WaltherF1> ctrl+alt+7 just shows me the boot log, everything [ OK ]
<WaltherF1> s/7/f7/
<FernandoMiguel> guud evening
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-30
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<WaltherF1> So, anyone else had problems with getting x running on precise?
<WaltherF1> I don't even get to the login screen, it just freezes to the boot log, reporting everything [ OK ]
<om26er> anyone else without a theme in Precise?
<om26er> like gnome-settings-daemon died
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<susundberg> _o/
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Core78X> Hi ! That may seem very stupid, but what is Zeitgeist ? I keep seeing this everywhere and not only on Ubuntu. I saw it in some Google event and such.
<trism> Core78X: http://wiki.zeitgeist-project.com/Getting_Started
<Core78X> trism Thanks
<Core78X> I had another question. Tomorrow is the release of Alpha 1 and I was wondering if I download a daily build image today, will it upgrade to A1 tomorrow ? ( update manager -d )
<trism> Core78X: you won't need the -d, if you keep up with updates with any of the daily images, you will end up with the final 12.04 version when it is released
<Core78X> trism: Oh really ? I thought you would miss some of the bigger updates if you didn't put the -d
<yofel> -d is just for uprading to a release still under development
<yofel> and you need it only once - and never if you install a precise daily image
<Core78X> yofel Oh I see ! Thank you guys !
<yofel> hm great, 3.2.0-2 doesn't boot here..
<bjsnider> it's got a new feature where it cannot be booted on kde systems
<yofel> lol, it doesn't even get to mounting root
<yofel> unless you put kde info into the initrd :P
<bjsnider> oh, it knows
<bjsnider> it's part of linus's effort to kill kde
<yofel> another great idea of his...
<genii-around> 3.2.0.2 boots fine here with my KDE
<bjsnider> they haven't ironed out all the wrinkles yet
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around , no problems here either
<WaltherFI> Anyone had problems with the graphical interface starting?
<WaltherFI> I can't get any further than the boot log reporting everything [ OK ]
<WaltherFI> ctrl+alt+f1 does get me into the terminal and I can login, but LightDM doesn't start on desktop 7 as it should
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<trism> WaltherFI: you should check the logs in /var/log/lightdm for errors as well as /var/log/syslog and kern.log
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-01
 * imnichol is away: Away
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:24:23)
<atif> hi every one may i know the exact release tome for ubuntu 12.04 alpha today ?
<atif> time!
<atif> hi every one may i know the exact release time for ubuntu 12.04 alpha today ??
<atif> any one alive?
<Ian_Corne> There is no exact release time I think
<atif> and will it be available as optional upgrade through update manager  in 11.10
<pangolin> no it won't
<pangolin> least not the alpha/beta releases.
<pangolin> when the final is released you will be able to upgrade to 12.04
<atif> what will be the download URL adress for the 1st alpha build?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Ian_Corne> :)
<atif> hello there . its dec 1st and still no sign of 12.04 alpha
<atif> may i know the release time
<Ian_Corne> 11:06:26 < Ian_Corne> There is no exact release time I think
<atif> thanks
<Ian_Corne> i said the same
<atif> and what about the download page
<Ian_Corne> this morning
<atif> will it b available at distrowatch?
<Ian_Corne> i don't know that
<BluesKaj> there's an upload freeze on atm , so I doubt there will be any alpha this week
<geser> the freeze is due to the alpha
<geser> so when the upload freeze is lifted, it's short before (or after) the alpha gets announced
<atif> and when does the freeze going to be lifted ? it was supposed to be today according to schedule ?
<geser> when the basic testing of the ISOs is done, so any uploads don't intermix if the ISOs need to be redone
<Ian_Corne> atif: it's sometime today
<Ian_Corne> there's still plenty of time left
<atif> right
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> good morning, FernandoMiguel :)
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<FernandoMiguel> DO TI :DDDD
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, ??
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: telnet it, come on!!
<BluesKaj> ok , I see the kitty :)
<FernandoMiguel> no!!!
<FernandoMiguel> nyancat
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<FernandoMiguel> -.-
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | So long and thanks for all the bugs! | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha1
 * imnichol is away: I'm busy
<Pici> !away > imnichol
<ubottu> imnichol, please see my private message
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:00:41)
<imnichol> Pici, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-02
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<cyphase> lol, back to rhythmbox
<BluesKaj> hi all
<`-`> #ubuntu ops are nazi fags. please remember to use your brain not that other bit of the anatomy the #ubuntu team appears to think is best.
<brendand> i updated my system to Precise and now when I try to view a bug page in launchpad Firefox crashes. If I turn Javascript off I can avoid the crashing
<Chipaca> augh! just updated to P, and getting flooded by DMAR messages in syslog
<x0r> does anyone know how to make an application listen on tcp ports, instead of tcp6
<x0r> my vnc server just atrted to listen on tcp6, and I do not what i did that made it change
<BluesKaj> x0r, which apps? ..some routers allow apps to open designated ports on tcp and udp
<x0r> I have two server
<x0r> servers
<x0r> both the same hardware
<x0r> one in a remote location shared by a few users
<x0r> one at my home for develeopment debug
<x0r> as fas as i know both of them are the same
<x0r> yet one runs vnc lstens on tcp, the other server listens on tcp6
<patdk-wk> x0r, that has to do with two things
<patdk-wk> how you configured sysctl, and how you configured the app
<x0r> I want to to either force tcp, turn off tcp6, or ultimatly figure what changed
<patdk-wk> your running precise on both of them?
<x0r> as far as I know
<x0r> uname -a show the same thing
<patdk-wk> what does it show?
<x0r> http://snapplr.com/kz0w
<patdk-wk> that is defently not precise
<patdk-wk> you probably want #ubuntu
<x0r> so this is not the channle for 11.10
<x0r> sorry
<patdk-wk> this is for 12.04
<x0r> lol
<x0r> okay
<x0r> I'll move on
<patdk-wk> normally though, listening on ipv6 works for both ipv4 and ipv6, unless you disabled that yourself
<x0r> in theory
<patdk-wk> na, it works fine
<x0r> also in theory these two boxes should be pretty much the same
<patdk-wk> unless the application makes assumptions and can't handle ipv6 ip's
<x0r> yet one listens on tcp6 the other listens on tcp 4 only
<patdk-wk> something on your two box's are the same
<patdk-wk> either the sysctl that controls that
<x0r> no one can connect to vnc sessions on the system where the listen port is tcp6
<patdk-wk> or how you configured the program
<x0r> I just instaled it
<x0r> sudo apt-get
<patdk-wk> heh? why does that matter?
<x0r> just as that is all I did, nit as in 10 mnintes ago
<x0r> it has been running filen for weeks
<x0r> I did not configure anything
<x0r> took defaults
<x0r> puzzler
<sskalnik> Is the 'admin' group totally deprecated in Precise?
<sskalnik> Noticed there is only 'sudo' in 12.04 server
<iceroot> hm, admin-group was only for sudo-access?
<sskalnik> iceroot, I cannot say with certainty
<johnjohn101> saw lots of issues with vmware player..   is it even worth looking at now or just wait until feb/march?
<FernandoMiguel> friends
<FernandoMiguel> anyone recall the CIFS bug that wouldn't umount on powerdown ?
<FernandoMiguel> I though it was fixed in 11.04 but I'm still being terribly hit by it
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-03
<almoxarife> the lightdm login screen needs to be updated, I am guessing someone figured it out?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> no art work yet
<FernandoMiguel> so says 11.10 lol
<FernandoMiguel> I was tripped by it once LOL
<almoxarife> I thought I have just installed 11.10 for a sec
<Pici> I believe I saw a bug about that on the iso tracker
<almoxarife> I don't see the network but I am not sure if it's the os or the vm
<anadon> I'm having major problems with 12.04 and getting it to a GUI
<anadon> it kinda looks like the video driver is gone...
<tresk> Hi, how can I install the Precise Kernel in Oneiric (power consumption problems)
<tresk> Since I installed the mainline 3.2rc4 kernel my WiFI isn't working anymore. I would like to help fixing this but how can I contact the Precise kernel devs?
<iceroot> tresk: also hapenning on the ubuntu-kernel?
<iceroot> tresk: if so, use "ubuntu-bug linux" if not, use the Linux Kernel Mailing List
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gnomefreak> are we in a freeze? for the last few weeks/month i have only been getting updates from PPAs anyone else seeing this?
<gnomefreak> since the start of UDS iirc
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<gnomefreak> well shit i dont have the repos
<jtaylor> alpha soft freeze was shortly but I think its over
<gnomefreak> jtaylor: i dont have any of the repos except partner for some reason i had them before UDS but it seems they are gone
<gnomefreak> chromium nighties havent been updated for 12.04 :(
<edgy> I installed precise and expected to find calligra-suite, any one knows when it would be available?
<BluesKaj> Hi gnomefreak
<yofel> edgy: soon I hope
<gnomefreak> edgy: its not installed yet.
 * gnomefreak not even sure what it is. 
<yofel> koffice successor
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok im out. have games to play :)
<yofel> heh, have fun ^^
<gnomefreak> thanks
<penguin42> hmm now which of these two to PP-a1 first....
 * penguin42 does the do-release-upgrade -d   dance
<penguin42> hmm, always the way on this one - another 600MB of free space required
<jtaylor> lvextend /dev... -L+1G :)
<penguin42> not on this one unfortunately
<penguin42> right, that's better - 2.5G free
 * yofel wonders why you don't see the output from dkms anymore on a kernel update
<penguin42> you still using dkms'd modules?
<yofel> well, nvidia
<yofel> and tp-smapi
<penguin42> what's that?
<yofel> updated thinkpad modules
<penguin42> ah
<edgy> any update on the hybrid graphics support?
<edgy> wonder till when so many crucial vendors ignores linux
<htorque> hi all! ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 has been kept back for a couple of weeks now - are you seeing this too or is my system screwed up? :)
<edgy> htorque: I haven't installed it but can you remind me why we still need it?
<BluesKaj> htorque, if multiarch support is installed then you probly won't be needing it
<BluesKaj> ia32 that is
<htorque> BluesKaj: i have wine1.3 and google-earth installed. they depend on ia32-libs, which seems to depend on ia32-libs-multiarch
<htorque> edgy: afaik it's a package that depends on the i386 versions of the packages that were removed from ia32-libs. so if an old application depends on the new ia32-libs, those libs get still installed via that ia32-libs-multiarch package.
<htorque> i want 64-bit wine, flash, adobe reader, and google earth. problem solved. :P
<BluesKaj> htorque, multiarch-support is supposed to make ia32-libs redundant , afaik and apps like google-earth which used to need ia32 should run without ia32..but it's somewhat confusing to me too since I can't get google earth to run
<penguin42> righty, this machine is now on PP
<BluesKaj> htorque, which google earth version are you running?
<htorque> i'm not exactly sure. installed it a couple of months ago after trying tons of packages that failed to install or run.
<htorque> BluesKaj: it's likely from this ppa http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/80
<htorque> same version string, works fine in pp amd64 with intel graphics.
<BluesKaj> htorque, ok thanks , I'll give that one a try ... haven't had any luck with google -earth since 11.04 , altho google-maps is a good substitute , I'd still like to have GE ./
 * penguin42 finds himself issuing the command     locate earth
 * FernandoMiguel stares at penguin42
 * penguin42 stares back
<penguin42> yeh, ia32-libs won't install and the current google-earth package won't install
<htorque> so i can stop installing pp in virtualbox? :P
<htorque> thanks anyways :)
<johnjohn101> when will unity changes be coming into this release and will we be notified?
<penguin42> odd, anyone have on the 'battery icon' button on the panel at the top a 'show time on menu bar' option?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yup, depenedency hell for me since I'm on a 64 bit system here ...google-maps ftw in my case :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So I can see for example liborc won't install its 32bit version without nuking the 64bit stuff, but I don't know if that's liborc's fault or not
<yofel> haven't tried to install g-e, but I can't install wine:
<yofel>  wine : Depends: wine1.3 but it is not going to be installed
<yofel>         Depends: ia32-libs (>= 1.6) but it is not going to be installed
<htorque> seems i was lucky with my upgrade from oneiric :P
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh, I'm seeing ia32-libs -> ia32-libs-multiarch->gstreamer0.10-plugins-base:i386->liborc-0.4-0:i386 (and a load of other things)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I don't expect google or adobe or any of these co, that offer 32 bit versions in a 64 bit wrapper to change their habits until forced to
<yofel> fun
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's not their problem - it's an ubuntu bug
<BluesKaj> penguin42, are you sure ?
<penguin42> yes
<yofel> and we already have 64bit flash in partner, so take that off the list
<htorque> but that performs rather crappy on many systems
<yofel> works prefectly fine here
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah , I guess flash works ok , except that the audio still needs pulse to work on some systems ,  but that's a different kettle of fish
<penguin42> yofel: So is this a bug in liborc or in something like apt?
<yofel> penguin42: in liborc - it's not multiarch
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> yofel: OK, I'll file one on it
<yofel> bbl
<penguin42> bug 899650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899650 in Ubuntu "liborc-0.4-0 not allowing multiarch install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899650
<penguin42> right, main machine upgrading
<yofel> back
<edgy_> I am using oneiric and installed precise in a kvm but can't use qxl for the display, is it a bug in oneiric or pp?
<penguin42> edgy_: Oneiric's kvm doesn't have the spice set up for display
<penguin42> or should I say it's qemu-kvm
<edgy_> penguin42: nice I found someone who understand the problem ;) can I upgrade it somewho from a ppa to support spice
<penguin42> edgy_: I think there was one, not tried it though
<penguin42> edgy_: I *think* it was this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/precise/qemu-linaro/merge-spice
<edgy_> penguin42: qemu-linaro? is this qemu-kvm?
<penguin42> oh hang on, that's not the ppa
<penguin42> edgy_: I think https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/spice2
<edgy_> penguin42: beside spice it's written there is a newer version available, what's this?
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> ah, I'm not sure what the relationship is between the versions
<edgy_> penguin42: spice	 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (Newer version available)
<edgy_> penguin42: the link refers me to another page
<edgy_> also in my system: I have qemu-kvm                 0.14.1+noroms-0ubuntu6 where on the link you provide qemu-kvm-spice	 0.14.0+noroms-0ubuntu8
<edgy_> is it really newer than the one in oneiric?
<penguin42> edgy_: I think it means he created that before some other updates in oneiric; so it may not be newer but may have stuff enabled
<edgy_> penguin42: I got your point, let me try ...
<edgy_> penguin42: I installed qemu-kvm-spice           0.14.0+noroms-0ubuntu8 and launched virt-manager and chose qxl for the display but got black screen
<edgy_> I think I am missing something obvious,  netstat shows tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5900          127.0.0.1:42357         ESTABLISHED 28416/kvm
<edgy_> penguin42: may be I shall install from https://launchpad.net/~bderzhavets/+archive/spice91 ?
<penguin42> edgy: Not sure, I just rememberd that Sergey had been looking at it
<edgy_> I tried now to launch kvm -m 2048 -vga qxl my.img and I got kubuntu login screen and put my passowrd but it quickly logged off again!
 * penguin42 giggles - KDE's package updater is saying for my desktop 'It is safer to plug in the power adapter before updating'
<Ampelbein> If you unplug the power adapter you can't update, which means your packages could have security issues... So it's correct - in a certain way.
<penguin42> hmm, that fooled me - on update my virtual networks weren't started
<penguin42> hmm, on precise there is a qemu-kvm-spice but I can't quite see how to persuade libvirt to use it
<penguin42> yofel: Have you got an odd notification in KDE?  I've got a thing listed as 'jobs' and a line of boxes in it - I can stop it but it's not clear to me what it is or how to find out
<yofel> haven't seen that yet
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> ohoh - radeon error - oneiric had been pleasently free of those
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-04
<edgy> Hi, isn't it going backward to enable i386 packages in amd64 systems? shouldn't i386 be discouraged?
<edgy> also I heard apper is better than muon, any comment?
<Fudge> hi, known problems in 64bit alpha1? installer twice got to 90% and crashed
<iceroot> Fudge: 32bit is working?
<Fudge> iceroot  have not tried yet
<Fudge> will burn it now
<htorque> hm, i was just told at the boot screen that all my partitions (on two disks) aren't yet there or missing. i choose 's' to skip and the system booted fine - known issue?
<htorque> scratch that, it was a loose power connection.
<Ian_Corne> Fudge: did you checksum?
<Fudge> actually i didnt
<Fudge> i havent rebooted to try 32bit yet but when I do i will report back yay or nay :D
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> anyone running +1 on a core i[357] ?
 * penguin42 is sure loading coretmp used to get me entries in /sys/class/hwmon
<emery> How broken is 12 ?
<penguin42> 12?
<emery> ubuntu 12
<BluesKaj> not very ..running fine here
<emery> what else?
<penguin42> is it 12?  Didn't realise there was a number
<Ian_Corne> 12.04
<penguin42> Oh I see
<emery> Well you should practice reading more, and less sarcasm.
<penguin42> emery: It wasn't sarcasm
<emery> Ok.
<penguin42> eclipse appears broken
<emery> BluesKaj: Is it still running that god awful unity ?
<Ian_Corne> ....
<emery> ....
<emery> penguin42: unity still there?
<BluesKaj> emery, I'm on kde , haent tried any other DEs yet
<BluesKaj> er havent'
<emery> Uhm
<emery> There needs to be Gnome 3 or 2 in the Repos
<emery> Unity is a disgrace
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh KDE isn't doing too bad - I've got a couple of weird things
<BluesKaj> not a gnome/unity fan anyway
<yofel> uhm, gnome3 IS in the repos
<emery> Is it now.
<penguin42> has been since at least Oneiric
<Ian_Corne> it's also there in oneiric
<yofel> gnome-shell is in the repos for oneiric too
<emery> Gnome 2 is excellent
<Ian_Corne> and you mean gnome-shell
<emery> No i don't mean gnome-shell
<penguin42> emery: Please don't start this rant again - we've had it in here for the last year
<BluesKaj> penguin42, weird things , like?
<yofel> emery: well, ubuntu uses unity instead of gnome-shell in oneiric, together with the rest of gnome3
<emery> It's gnome 3 + the shell
<emery> It isnt gnome-shell as a whole
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've got a 'job' running - the 'notification and job' shows one for no apparent reason
<yofel> well, gnome3 is already used in oneiric then
<yofel> just the shell isn't
<emery> Gnome 3 in fallback mode
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ahh, yeah , I've had that too , i just click on the notification and it stops
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> LjL: Do you have eclipse+android tools working on +1 ?
<LjL> penguin42: i don't have +1, i'm on Windows pending a new motherboard that isn't broken and lets me install Linux again ;)
<penguin42> LjL: Ah, I was new to android dev as of mid last week, and just about got eclipse and the tools working and starting a project, but +1 doesn't seem to be loading any of the android stuff in eclipse - nothing androidy on the window menu and it gives 'Could not open the editor: No editor descriptor for id com.android.ide.eclipse.editors.layout.LayoutEditor' - but being new to it I'm not really sure if that's +1's fault or not
<penguin42> hmph, npviewer is playing flash using alsa rather than pa - not sure why
<bjsnider> npviewer isn't necessary
<penguin42> while probably true, it shoudln't be using alsa directly
<bjsnider> probably?
<bjsnider> if you're on amd64 you should be using the 64-bit plugin
<bjsnider> you can do that by uninstalling flashpugin-installer and installing adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> it's still going to use also though
<bjsnider> unless the browser supports pulse
<penguin42> used to do it in OO
<penguin42> and is doing it now
<penguin42> right, got eclipse to work - you've got to use update-alternatives to select a v6 java for /usr/bin/java
<BluesKaj> wish i could get rid of pulse , but I need it for webaudio :(
<BluesKaj> at least the passthru on pulse works, thank the lord for small mercies
<gnomefreak> unity crashing for anyone else? im filing a bug on it now but it isnt full unity that is crashing its a part of it
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Working on this <--- machine, but it doesn't get as heavy use as the machine withKDE
<penguin42> gnomefreak: anything in dmesg? It's often graphics driver related
<gnomefreak> let you know but i doubt its graphic drivers
<gnomefreak> unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()
<gnomefreak> package "nux"
<penguin42> do you have a full backtrace?
<gnomefreak> see bug 900000 if you can
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 900000 could not be found
 * penguin42 finds its worth installing all the dbg libraries for everything used by unity as soon as it hits the smallest problem
<gnomefreak> i try not to run backtraces anymore if i can avoid it
<gnomefreak> it attached like 35 files to the bug :)
<penguin42> no, it won't let me at it
<penguin42> oh, and congratulations if you have got bug 900000 :-)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 900000 could not be found
<gnomefreak> Backtrace stopped: Not enough registers or memory available to unwind further on the traces
<penguin42> hmm never seen that
<gnomefreak> not seeing anything jump out at me in bootdmsg either
<penguin42> odd, my view of bugs goes from 899999 to 90001
<gnomefreak> here is a simular bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/764044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 764044 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> its closed but same crash
<gnomefreak> hm gmail is getting a new look
<penguin42> they gave it a new look a few weeks back ?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: not sure it looks the same to me. look at the new style at https://mail.google.com/mail/help/intl/en/newlook.html
<gnomefreak> brb
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah yeh, my work one offered me the change a few weeks back
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jigal> hello i have installed netbeans in ubuntu but now i can't find it in my dash home  menu how can i start it then?
<batlock> cause they can't seem to help me in #ubuntu can you guys, where does the usb mount to when you boot via live mode... (from THE usb i'm trying to find)
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Walther> Installing nvidia-experimental-310 results in instant crash of a graphical desktop when logging in, even though the login screen is fine
<Walther> Xorg.0.log shows "EE - Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Walther> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix?
<BluesKaj> Walther, yup , if your card is older than or less than the geforce 8800xt . it won't run the desktop
<BluesKaj> the 310 driver is meant for cards 8800xt and up
<Walther> I have 620M, should be new enough
<Walther> so, any debugging/fixing tips
<bjsnider> no, it just dropped support for the geforce 7 and below
<bjsnider> all geforce 8 cards should work, i believe, and newer
<bjsnider> Walther, need to see xorg.0.log
<bjsnider> in /var/log
<bjsnider> supported cards: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-310.14-driver.html
<bjsnider> 620m is there
<BluesKaj> my 8400 series isn't supported , basically an entry level ...the 304 driver is it
<BluesKaj> I saw the 310.19 driver available too
<BluesKaj> for newer higher end cards
<bjsnider> the 8400 is on that list
<BluesKaj> hmm, well wonders never cease . thought my elcheapos would be left behind in the dust soon :)
<bjsnider> this makes sense because there was a major change in the hardware in between the 7|8 series
<bjsnider> so while the 6 and 7 aren't that different, the 7 and 8 are
<bjsnider> the purevideo feature was added, for one thing, which gives rise to vdpau
<Walther> could anyone check whether the 620M is supported
<bjsnider> it is supported
<bjsnider> i already mentioned that
<Walther> ah, sorry, missed a line
<bjsnider> let me see that log i asked for, please
<Walther> hm, i wonder what is the easiest way to do that through CLI
<Walther> pastebin the logfile
<bazhang> pastebinit
<Walther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1389391/ should be it
<bjsnider> Walther, is this a hybrid setup with an intel gpu?
<bjsnider> line 286: intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
<bjsnider> right there it's selecting i965 instead of nvidia
<bjsnider> gpu switching is not supported officially in linux at this point in time
<Walther> bjsnider: wel, given a modern CPU you cannot have only the dedicated GPU, as with sandy and ivy bridge intels, the GPU is baked into the CPU itself
<Walther> also, i965? this should be HD4000
<bjsnider> yeah, and then you've also got a discreet one
<bjsnider> i965 is just the driver name
<bjsnider> so, you're using ivybridge, which is great
<bjsnider> Walther, are you doing any serious gaming?
<Walther> bjsnider: I would, if I could :P I got among the first into Steam Linux beta
<bjsnider> oh, swell
<Walther> But yeah, the surprising part was that I *did* have nvidia-current working
<bjsnider> never a break
<bjsnider> anyway, your laptop has an efi bios probably. there may be a setting in there to turn one of the two gpus off
<Walther> yeah, I hear there are quite a plenty of skiddies around being all "awsum ubuntu linux gaming" and asking all possible stupid questions
<Walther> But yeah: nvidia-current worked, with bumblebee - I had my basic desktop drawn by Intel GPU and I could run say, glxspheres with Nvidia acceleration through optirun
<bjsnider> if you're not doing any opengl gaming the answer to this is very easy: use the ivybridge gpu because the intel graphics driver is far and away the best on linux, by approximately one billion times
<Walther> but installing nvidia-experimental-310 results in broken desktop
<Walther> and *that's* what I'm trying to figure out
<bjsnider> bumblebee is an unofficial project. no support in here
<bjsnider> have you checked the bios for that setting?
<bjsnider> your vendor may have been thoughtful enough to offer you manual control over the gpus
<Walther> Haven't checked, because, like I said, it has been working better than nothing already, including the switching possibility, when using nvidia-current
<Walther> so I have no interest in disabling one of the gpus, I could just revert back to the older driver
<Walther> but the thing is, I'd like to know *what* goes wrong with the experimental driver, and how to fix it
<Walther> because it has been said that the new driver is "so much better"
<bjsnider> sure it is
<bjsnider> if there's a bumblebee irc channel, try there
<bblz> hey. I have insanely sensitive hearing, and my CPU fan is blasting on full power all the time while running Ubuntu. Does anyone have simple instructions on how to regulate fan speed according to temperature?
<genii-around> Wondering if anyone with Kubuntu 13.04 is getting plasma crash when Quassel tray icon gets an incoming message? Right now I am, just curious if it's affecting others.
<Walther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1389915/ any ideas?
<FernandoMiguel> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<FernandoMiguel> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-3-generic
<FernandoMiguel> WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_JSxqOn/lib/modules/3.7.0-3-generic/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
<Johnswing> FernandoMiguel,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmod/+bug/1073062
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "RR i386 : kmod_module_builtin failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-27
<Walther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1389915/ Any ideas? Optirun works though.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * MrChrisDruif waves at BluesKaj 
<Walther> Is it possible to get nvidia-experimental-310 to work with ubuntu? Somehow if I install anything other than nvidia-current, I don't get a graphical desktop at all
<BluesKaj> the daily build desktop pc 64bit amd image is broken on the daily build page , install kubuntu draws ablank and freezes with no movement either by trying the ctrl+alta+delete or anything else , md5sum seems ok , so I'm DLing the image from a different mirror just to make sure
<BluesKaj> yup, the kubuntu amd 64 desktop alternate install daily build is broken
<BluesKaj> the Kubuntu Desktop and Alternate Install AMD 64 Bit images are broken from my experience trying to use tem to install 13.04
<BluesKaj> I'm not getting any responses to this serious problem ..no point in filing a bug when the install cd freezes after choosing "Install Kubuntu" ...I checked my cdrom with other images like 12,04 and they run just fine
<guntbert> BluesKaj: sorry, I just *have* to ask: did you make certain that the image was not corrupted?
<BluesKaj> guntbert, I did a md5sum
<BluesKaj> on 2 images of the alternate install from differnt mirrors
<guntbert> BluesKaj: I'd suggest using a VM for testing 13.04 anyway - so try it in a VM with the iso maybe?
<BluesKaj> guntbert, my hw isn't up to the task , I had vmware workstation 9 installed for while (thanks to my "corporate friend") and it ran very clunky , besides , 13.04 was fine til I deciede to try the nvidia experimental driver which screwed up the install , so i was merely trying restore by installing the image back into /
<BluesKaj> guess I'll have to install 12.04 into / and release-upgrade from there
<BluesKaj> or 12.10 rather
<guntbert> BluesKaj: well - just for the record - on my 5 years old lenovo T60 with 3 GB RAM I have no problem running test machines as VMs under virtualbox
<BluesKaj> guntbert, well that doesn't solve the problem of a broken image sitting in repos and it's problems are being ignored .I don't "need" the 13,04 install , I'm testing it on a separate partition from this 12.10 install
<guntbert> BluesKaj: well, what do you expect from some pre-alpha software ?
<BluesKaj> well not a corrupt image, that's certain
<AlanBell> BluesKaj: they should be installable every day
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-28
<haydar> hi guys i got a problem installing VMWare workstation. it cant find my kernel header files. i already reinstalled them but still.. does anyone got a clue how i could fix this or is this a bug ?
<haydar> :P anyone ?
<TeraQuibbler> Hey how can i enable ubuntu raring?
<TeraQuibbler> ?
<haydar> hi guys i got a problem installing VMWare workstation. it cant find my kernel header files. i already reinstalled them but still.. does anyone got a clue how i could fix this or is this a bug ?
<TeraQuibbler> haydar: this channel is dead bro
<haydar> a little it seems
<haydar> =p
<haydar> :( kinda sad i cant get vmware workstation running. i got a license from school hehe
<Chipaca> haydar: is your vmware problem in R?
<haydar> yea
<haydar> 13.04
<Chipaca> haydar: you should lead your question with that :) otherwise in here it's likely to get ignored
<haydar> haha :P iḿ
<haydar> sorry
<haydar> Ubuntu 13.04 hi guys i got a problem installing VMWare workstation. it cant find my kernel header files. i already reinstalled them but still.. does anyone got a clue how i could fix this or is this a bug ?
<haydar> like this ? :P
<Ian_Corne> Tbh, he should not lead with that, we should assume it's in R, because other issues don't belong here
<haydar> Think i should use virtualbox in the meanwhile
<haydar> performance wise its pretty shitty :<
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<simplew> update-initramfs is showing problems -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394498    can anyone tell me what that means?
<varikonniemi> hello. Will 13.04 again contain the possibility of raid installations?
<zoidberg1> hello
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-29
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * BluesKaj wonders if the 13.04 daily build is still corrupt
<BluesKaj> the Kubuntu image that is
<BluesKaj> I guess my wireless KB and mouse are incompatible with the latest kubuntu desktop daily build ...I was thinking earlier that it's a corrupt image , but it must be a hw recognition problem
<gotwig> hez
<gotwig> I have big problems with ubiquity
<gotwig> It doesnt work for me since 12.10
<gotwig> After choosing the options if you like additional updates or restricted software packages, it just loads and loads, without an end.
<gotwig_> I am going to post a log in 2 minutes
<gotwig_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397303/
<gotwig_> file /var/log/installer/debug
<gotwig_> is there an alternate version for daily 13.04 available yet_
<gotwig_> is there anyone living in the room? hands up pls
<gotwig_> zenx: hey
<gotwig_> LjL: hey
<gotwig_> tdignan: hey
<gotwig_> Daekdroom: hey
<Daekdroom> Hai.
<gotwig_> Daekdroom: need help
<Daekdroom> Who does?
<gotwig_> Daekdroom: me
<gotwig_> Daekdroom: I can't install Ubuntu, since version  12.10
<gotwig_> becouse of ubiquity
<gotwig_> same problem on ubuntu 13.04
<gotwig_> it just does not load, after I selected next, from the dialog where he asks, if you want updates, or restricted software and codecs
<gotwig_> it loads and loads
<gotwig_> no end
<gotwig_> Daekdroom: want the log?
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure I'm able to help.
<ActionParsnip> gotwig_: use the mini ISO, you'll be ok
<gotwig_> ActionParsnip: for 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> gotwig_: either
<ActionParsnip> gotwig_: saves having to install the OS then upgrade it. It's installed via the repos :)
<gotwig_> ActionParsnip: I dont see the mini ISO for 13.04
<gotwig_> here is my ubiquity log
<gotwig_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397303/
<gotwig_> there should be nothing strange with my partition setup
<gotwig_> I can't find the right bug report
<gotwig_> I am going to report a new bug report, if its a dupliacte, ok..
<gotwig_> ActionParsnip: there is no mini iso for 13.04, right?
<gotwig_> schmidtm: hey
<gotwig_> please see my problem @ bug #1084627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1084627 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partition progress page loads forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084627
<gotwig_> Kubuntu offers an alternate daily build
<gotwig_> I should install an other flavour, and than install unity environment
<gotwig_> yeah, that is what I am going to do
<gotwig_> see ya later
<gotwig_> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-30
<gnomefreak> damn keys
<radu> hi everyone. I'm trying from quantal to raring, but it's not working. I use sudo update-manager -d. I get the message to upgrade to a new release, click upgrade, and then I get a meessage in the terminal :No new release found.
<radu> *trying to update
<radu> Any advice?
<gnomefreak> sounds update-manager is still broken you should have to do it using apt-get but i dont suggest it atm
<radu> ok, I will wait for a fix then
<gnomefreak> radu: go into software sources settings and let me know what you have marked under"Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"
<gnomefreak> the catagory is under "Updates"
 * gnomefreak still cant file a bug in Unity :
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> be back ina  few dog needs to be let out or she just wants to piss me off
<radu> gnomefreak, I've got "For any new version" selected
<gnomefreak> k
<radu> I've already submitted a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1079989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079989 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Development version upgrade button not working" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> radu: your in the middle of 2 releases atm?
<radu> what do you mean? I'm on quantal now
<gnomefreak> radu: so you did no update or nevermind i forgot you didnt attempt to upgrade and doind it
<gnomefreak> sorry for some reason i thought started upgrade and it failed
<gnomefreak> just before 3am
<radu> ah, no, it just exits with the message "No new release found"
<gnomefreak> i remember now. thanks
<gnomefreak> i need someone on raring to test a bug i filed
<gnomefreak> hmm cant report a bug on unity but if i add unity than use apport-collect it works
 * gnomefreak cant find ink for under $25.00
<gnomefreak> FF trunk keeps crasing while in my inbox
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> well, it seems the 3.7 kernel won't run on my pc , it freezes it's HW recognition at the wireless KB and stops , no KB or wirless mouse response whatsoever , so I regressed to the 3.5 kernel .. seems to work ok.
<MadEchidna> so someone told me to ask about a raring kernel?
<MadEchidna> raring support?
<MadEchidna> Here's what I'm dealing with
<MadEchidna> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-4-generic is not supported
<MadEchidna> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-4-generic (x86_64)
<Pici> MadEchidna: You're running 13.04?
<MadEchidna> no, 12.10
<BluesKaj> I gave up on Kubuntu 13.04 for the time being , it's default 3.7 kernel modules are just too broken for my setup to even boot into and the nvidia graphics drivers won't install using the 3,5 kernel
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey MrChrisDruif
<BluesKaj> my 13.04 Kubuntu install broke with new 3.7 kernel and the 3.5 kernel doesn't allow nvidia additional driver installation , so I'm waiting til dec 6 for the try again
<BluesKaj> waiting for the alpha , that is
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah I read. Bummer.
<BluesKaj> wondering if my HW is getting too old
<bjsnider> i don't see why the 3.5 kernel won't allow nvidia
<bjsnider> the nvidia kernel wrapper is compatible with 3.5
<BluesKaj> it's failing the additional driver install here
<BluesKaj> had to regress to 3.5 from 3.7 , and after trying to install nvivis-current which failed , then nouveau was screwed up with low resolution the nxt morning when I booted the pc
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> so i wiped the 13.04 partition and I'll try again when the alpha is released
<BluesKaj> guess I could have saved the jockey /var/log , but I was so fed up I didn't think of it and I had other things to do at the time
<penguin42> does anyone know when the new X will merge into Raring; in particular I've just got a fix committed upstream in X and am wondering if there is any point of doing a patch against the current Raring worlds
<bjsnider> penguin42, ax that in #ubuntu-x
<bjsnider> there's usually someone around on saturdays
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> I thought I'd try here 1st
<bjsnider> this isn't the right place
<penguin42> shrug; given this is for +1, it's unusual for people to know when the mergings happen
<bjsnider> all of the discussions in the other channel are about xorg-edgers or +1
<simplew> yofel: seams theres a problem about kde not being able to install debugging symbols, i had a kmix crash and hit the button to install debugging symbols and it then appears a small dialog saying: No debug packages could be found for the files listed below. Do you want to continue anyway?     for  /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<simplew> yofel: and this isnt the first time that happens
<yofel> hm, you need kdelibs5-dbg, but file a bug against kubuntu-debug-installer. This should work
<simplew> yofel: what you mean with "file a bug against kubuntu-debug-installer."?
<yofel> file a bug against the kubuntu-debug-installer package. That's what provides the debug symbols installation button in drkonqi
<simplew> yofel: run ubuntu-bug kubuntu-debug-installer ?
<yofel> right
<DogP> I just extracted the rootfs of 13.04... is there a default user/pass?
<DogP> oh...  nvm, I see there's no users in the core build
<penguin42> does dist-release-upgrade work from quantal yet?
<trism> penguin42: yes I believe so
<penguin42> hmm, might give it a go after my guest finishes upgrading
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-02
<MechanisM> Hello, how to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04? I'm tried "sudo update-manager -d" it's showing popup with progress of apt-get update and then shows me option to upgrade to 13.04. I'm apllying, it's asks sudo password and disappearing.
<MechanisM> Nothing happens
<mspencer> Hi, when I tried running ubuntu-bug -w on nautilus, I got the error "This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again." This occured in an install from a recent daily build ISO. I need to be able to use ubuntu-bug because I'm working on a bug fix in apport and need to be able to test it. Why is this happening and how do I fix it?
<mspencer> The version of nautilus shown by apt-cache is 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu2
<MechanisM> hello, how to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04? "update-manager -d" doesn't works for me.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<BluesKaj> wiped my 13.04 partition , it's become an exercise in frustration
<BluesKaj> hope the alpha fixes the 3.7 kernel modules
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What are you seeing?
<BluesKaj> nothing , the 3.7 kernel w=quits at my KB recognition the live daily cd doesn't get past the install menu page'[
<penguin42> managed to get any diagnostics from it?
<BluesKaj> no
<penguin42> hmm
<BluesKaj> nop error messages
<penguin42> ok two suggestions; try the ubuntu-server daily cd and see if you can get any text output; and second idea is try a 3.7.x on your current installs
<BluesKaj> no , I wont , I'm using 12.10 on a the same pc
<penguin42> ok; could try installing a 3.7.x on 12.10; you can still select the standard kernel from grub
 * penguin42 has the opposite problem; my dad's machine won't boot with the standard 12.10 kernel
<BluesKaj> ummer
<penguin42> works fine on 3.7.x
<BluesKaj> err bummer ...seems to be a HW kernel source driver problem
<penguin42> yeh that one is an intel graphics on sandybridge problem
<BluesKaj> penguin42, so you added the 3.7 and dumped the 3.5?
<penguin42> just added the 3.7, and it takes the default place on Grub, the other one is still there if I choose it from grub
<penguin42> you could also just try booting the raring server cd, don't do an install - just see if it's happy
<penguin42> mind you, you say the daily cd boots, it just fails some part during the install? Hmm - must be able to get some diags
<BluesKaj> why the server cd ?
<penguin42> no gui, tends just to stick with text; can't get any simpler
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no , it never gets past the menu page
<penguin42> which menu?
<BluesKaj> install kubuntu , try kubuntu
<penguin42> hmmm
 * BluesKaj doesn't feel like compiling a kernel atm ...think I'll just wait for the alpha and try again
<penguin42> that could be X or the kernel
<penguin42> don't need to compile anything; just grab the daily
<BluesKaj> if I boot from the 3.5 in grub I do get a screen but it's crappy res
<penguin42> BluesKaj: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/   just grab the headers.._amd64, headers_all, image_amd64, and image-extra from there
<BluesKaj> I have a working 12.10 system here , I don't intend to use it for testing. I might try another daily build for the 13.04 partition , but that's all
<penguin42> sure
<rocky_> so... i'm trying to manually install nvidia-173 drivers (deb one is broken) and it's complaining about not being able to find kernel source even though i have linux-headers installed, anyone know what i'm missing?
<BluesKaj> interesting , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ ,,404 not found , same with this https://mirror.its.sfu.ca/mirror/ubuntu-release/kubuntu/daily/current/..the latter is Canadian University repos ...guess the 3.7 kernel is responsible for the hold on the daily images
<BluesKaj> err  https://mirror.its.sfu.ca/mirror/ubuntu-release/kubuntu/daily/current/
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Nah, it just moved http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> the Simon Fraser U , as well ?
<BluesKaj> sfu that is
<BluesKaj> ok penguin42 , thanks
<yofel> BluesKaj: the reason for the 404 is that the alternate images were killed
<BluesKaj> aha yofel , I was looking for the alternate because of my older pc .. 5yrs old now
<yofel> BluesKaj: there's still the netinst image if you need d-i
<BluesKaj> can't netinstall , i wiped the test partition..thought I'd start from scratch
<BluesKaj> yofel, ^
<yofel> if you have no network, you'll need the desktop image. Maybe ubuntu-server might work too
<penguin42> but aren't there still server images if you want basic?
<BluesKaj> I have a network ...I thought you were referring to upgrading from 12.10
<yofel> ah no, I meant the mini.iso
<yofel> but now that I think about it, the server image might be a better choice
<BluesKaj> ok , yofel didn't know there was an image that would do the net install for pre-releases
<BluesKaj> I didn't know
<BluesKaj> too late , I already burned the desktop image :) , if itdoesn't work I'll take alook at the server
<yofel> the iso's there: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<yofel> It's just not linked anywhere. (you get to it by taking the quantal mini.iso URL and changing the release)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You 'burned' it ?! You still use those drinks mats for installation?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what ??
<IdleOne> He is surprised you still use CD's
<BluesKaj> no usb boot available on this pc , penguin42
<penguin42> ah, too bad - they're really a pain
<BluesKaj> why not , from the probs I've seen with ppl trying to install with usb media , cds are still a virtue
<VIVID> usb installs working great for me
<penguin42> bah, CDs don't like me; I always end up burning 3 or so before finding the one version/good burn that works for me; and that's on any given combination of machines
<BluesKaj> I told him my pc is 5yrs old ,and cds do the job nicely if the data is good
<vivid> md5sum the iso
<BluesKaj> vivid, no kidding
<bjsnider> that must be an old pc if it has no usb boot option
<bjsnider> like older than 8 years
<BluesKaj> anyway I'll see in 2 mins if the latest build works
<penguin42> yeh thing is a high end PC from 5-6 years ago can actually still be pretty useful; just have a few annoying missing things
<Daekdroom> I'm lucky that pendrive is detected as a HDD by this PC's BIOS given there's no USB boot option :D
<Daekdroom> *my thumb drive
<vivid> so ive been looking at http://status.ubuntu.com/   is there  a breakdown of the individual tasks somewhere?
<penguin42> vivid: If you follow the links through some of them have a launchpad page, and a graph showing each item
<Daekdroom> vivid, in that very same page?
<penguin42> vivid: e.g. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-desktop-targets-for-embedded
<vivid> yeah, i dont really care about the embedded though
<penguin42> oh yeh they're all there
<vivid> im more curious about opengl/unity/compiz tasks
<penguin42> vivid: Yeh but just follow the ones you're interested in
<vivid> i dont see where that would be
<vivid> like, which link is leading to opengl/unity/compiz
<vivid> only links are for embedded, flavors and kernel
<penguin42> vivid: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/?searchtext=raring  and search for what you want there
<penguin42> that page does for some reason seem to be primarily pointing to tablet stuff - someone seems to have a particular drive to get their nexus happy
<BluesKaj> nope . the image is the same ...must be a freeze on , doesn't recogmize the wireless KB and freezes right there ..have power off and on to reboot
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Have you got a plain old fashioned wired keyboard to try?
<bjsnider> try with a universal serial bus keyboard
<BluesKaj> and bjsnider I assure you there is no usb boot option in the bios on this pc
<vivid> penguin42, ill look, just curious about the supposed changes to improve opengl and compiz performance
<vivid> as you said, seems to be more focused on tablets...
<bjsnider> if you have a usb drive plugged in and you hit f8 afte the bios screen to see the boot options what are they?
<penguin42> vivid: It'll probably be in there somewhere in the blueprints section if it's being done by canonical/ubuntu people; if it's coming out of the X foundation guys etc then it might not
<penguin42> bjsnider: f8 etc is very bios specific, mine is f12, others are f1 etc
<bjsnider> yeah, i know
<bjsnider> a lot are f8
<bjsnider> the bios should tell you
<BluesKaj> a serial bus KB is not practical for my situation ...I'm 10ft away from my plasma monitor
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think I'd try and get it to boot to a non-graphical boot and see if the kernel was recognising keyboard/mouse
<BluesKaj> server edition then
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Or tweak the command line options
<vivid> or mini or alternate iso
<BluesKaj> alternate isn't working
<bjsnider> yes but you could boot with it and then connect the wifi keyboard
<bjsnider> or use both
<vivid> or use a ps/2 keyboard
<bjsnider> you can have it plugged in but not use it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'd take the quiet and splash options off the boot line and see if you can see anything going past for starters; I'd certainly try with a wired keyboard
 * penguin42 hits do-release-upgrade -d   confirms and goes to get food; <gulp>
<BluesKaj> interesting , a wired KB is suggested by the same person who thought cds are old hat :)
<BluesKaj> frankly I'm tired of fooling with 13.04 , I'll wait til the alpha is released on thurs .
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I like to be able to follow my data
<penguin42> bah, the update had stopped after spending some time calculating how many packages it needed and wanted another confirm
<penguin42> yofel: Ther eis a 'No candidate ver: language-pack-kde-en-base' that sounds bad
<yofel> that doesn't exist anymore...
<penguin42> ah ok, that'll be why there is no candidate :-)
<yofel> it would be good to know what tries to install it though
<yofel> as rdepends returns nothing here
<penguin42> and the version I have looked old rc  language-pack-kde-en-base                                     1:12.04+20120417                    all                                 KDE translations for language English
<penguin42> so that was Precise I guess
<yofel> yeah, it ceased to exist when KDE moved to universe
<penguin42> ah ok
<yofel> we're still ironing out translation issues, so please file bugs if you find something
<penguin42> yofel: Hey I only know en_GB so it's unlikely
<yofel> I meant package issues like here too ;)
<penguin42> apt is just SO much nicer on an SSD
<yofel> hehe
<bjsnider> yeah, it's really fast
<bjsnider> done almost before you imagine it's started
<penguin42> there should be some good devs who are forced to use a 6 year old machine with a 5400 RPM disk to make sure it doesn't slow down too much
<BluesKaj> ahem , must have a fast 'net connection too
<penguin42> hmm, do you think there is a dev who would be prepared to use that spec of machine if someone got them a really fast net connection?
<BluesKaj> dunno , would they ?
<penguin42> right, what are the bets on it coming  back...
<penguin42> seems happy - 3.7.0-4-generic #12
<penguin42> and the boot is fast!
<yofel> boot is fast, and suspend on my thinkpad takes roughly 3s suddenly. 3.5 needed about 10s
<penguin42> yofel: Which TP have you got?
<yofel> T510
<penguin42> yofel: Nod;  my work machine recently got upgraded from a w500 to a w520; it's been quite a fight
<penguin42> yofel: You know, it's not just the boot that feels faster; I can't put my finger on it....
<penguin42> but I like it
<yofel> true, even KDE 4.9.80 has been running for a week without a single crash. now That feels oddly stable for a beta1...
<penguin42> and it's pre-alpha; that means something big has got to come in just before release to break it
<penguin42> heck, kvm-spice is just about holding together
<penguin42> yofel: Where do KDE bugs for current raring go; upstream KDE as normal?   Ctrl-alt-l isn't locking for me even though settings-keybindings-global keyboard shortcuts-kscreenlocker has it set that way
<yofel> upstream
<penguin42> ok, do it later
<yofel> thanks
<penguin42> that's the only problem I've seen so far; some colours look a little darker in a few places; but nothing untowards - the pager looks slightly different, but again not problematic
<penguin42> yofel: Filed as kde bug 311050
<ubottu> KDE bug 311050 in locker "[Regression] ctrl-alt-l isn't locking the screen" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311050
<penguin42> good bot!
<penguin42> bah, just killed the Radeon driver, not done that for a few years
<FernandoMiguel> heh
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-25
<penguin42> but that's still /media not /run/media
<alkisg> Does Trusty feel too laggy for anyone else?
<alkisg> E.g. frequent 0.5-second freezes...
<alkisg> Without top showing anything particular
<elfy> not here - flying
<elfy> but then trusty !=ubuntu :)
<alkisg> Even bash completion is causing 1 second freezes here...
<Beldar> alkisg, I would use htop
<alkisg> Beldar: I sometimes see "wa" increasing, no processes using the CPU... same output in htop/top
<shadows> alkisg: is your symptom still a problem?
<alkisg> shadows: yes, it's been days now
<alkisg> I just didn't have time to deeply troubleshoot it yet
<shadows> alkisg: is there a configuration or OS install wherer that problem does *not* happen?
<alkisg> In the same pc, in 12.04 it doesn't happen
<alkisg> And possibly, not sure, in my trusty vm (inside trusty) it doesn't happen either...
<shadows> my wild guess is that there are IRQ related issues
<Beldar> alkisg, have you checked if your swapping?
<shadows> swap is a good guess too :)
<alkisg> Beldar: 4 gb ram, I'm not, I even disabled zram to check if it was that , but it wasn't
<shadows> either filesystem or interrupts, that is my starting point
<alkisg> shadows: I don't see anything in dmesg though...
<shadows> which filesystem?
<alkisg> I suspect the filesystem, I also just installed a new disk, but no dmesg messages about that either
<alkisg> ext4
<shadows> new disk?
<alkisg> Yeah just a new sata disk, dd'ed the old disk to the new one
<shadows> still have the old disk?
<alkisg> Anyways I mostly wanted to know that it's my local installation and no others are experiencing this, I'll troubleshoot it more in a while
<shadows> ok
<alkisg> Thanks!
<Waka_Flocka> is this the correct channel to talk about package versions in trusty
<Waka_Flocka> ?
<penguin42> well anything trusty
<Waka_Flocka> penguin42: could the midori package possibly be updated to a later version?
<Waka_Flocka> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/midori
<Waka_Flocka> its on 0.4.3 right now but thats about a year plus old
<penguin42> generally trusty will pull the latest version from debian at some point - what's the current debian version?
<Waka_Flocka> i think the same
<Waka_Flocka> wheezy has 0.4.3 too https://launchpad.net/debian/wheezy/+source/midori
<penguin42> yeh as does sid
<penguin42> Waka_Flocka: I think normally the answer is you need to ask Debian to update
<penguin42> Waka_Flocka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule  says that the Debian import freeze is Feb 6th, so if you can get debian to update well before then I think you've got a chance
<Waka_Flocka> thanks will ask
<alkisg> The midori site already has debian and ubuntu packages, ping them to have them uploaded to debian...
<paulo_gomes> hi all, latest updates broke my X, says it doesn't detect my monitor
<paulo_gomes> im on a laptop
<dkessel> nice... new indicator updates today - let's see how this turns out. does anybody know if there will be more work on indicator bugs in this cycle?
<vanishing> dkessel: it is broken
<dkessel> vanishing, too late :D but thanks
<vanishing> dkessel: lol...np..if you want it to work for now, just download the debs and dpkg them to downgrade
<vanishing> i can send you the pack you want
<dkessel> vanishing, well they are still there on my system...
<vanishing> oh
<dkessel> there was a package installation error while upgrading, but nothing bad happened
<vanishing> there is? :O
<penguin42> dkessel: No, just nothing bad you've hit yet
<dkessel> penguin42, yeah, probably :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-26
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-27
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite world
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Charmander> Why does god have to burn people in hell forever
<Guest81976> Why does god have to burn people in hell forever
<Beldar> Guest81976, Do you have a 14.04 issue?
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-28
<NTFS21> why does God have to burn people in hell?
<NTFS21> why does God have to burn people in hell?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-29
<penguin42> this laptop really really runs it's fan a lot on +1
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<martin__> hi all, i have a question regarding kubuntu 14.04 daily builds
<martin__> let's say i install the daily build now and will use apt to update to my system
<martin__> in april, will i end up with identical system as the that will be released?
<BluesKaj> martin__. yes
<martin__> perfect. thanks for info
<BluesKaj> martin__. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ , this shows the current state of apps in the daily build
<martin__> BluesKaj. thanks, i am downloading already. have you already tried those?
<BluesKaj> martin__. not this OS , I installed 13.10 to a separate partition from the daily build and it's running just fine , as is 14.04 which i sed upgraded when the chainloader was uploaded
<martin__> good to hear that.
<BluesKaj> KDE is turning out to be a saviour for many former unity users as well. Unity has it's good aspects , but KDE is more flexible in many ways from what I've been told. I tried for a couple of weeks , just not my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> tried unity , that is
<Beldar> never like kubuntu, but I did not start on windows
<Beldar> liked
<genii> One of the best things about Linux is that, if you don't like your desktop environment, you can keep trying others until you find what you like.
<Beldar> yeah and about 50 to choose from
<BluesKaj> I'm an old windows guy and KDE was more familiar to me as a desktop than the cartooney looking gnome desktops of the past , and i just stuck with the" KDE Look" due to it's easy and flexible configuration
<ianorlin> if I am testing a lubuntu iso in virtualbox the hardware profile I chose is of the virtual machine right?
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-30
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<ewoirhweurhuhrwe> What are the benefits of getting an abortion?
<ewoirhweurhuhrwe> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<PatrickDickey> Quick question. Is there going to be support for the ATI Radeon HD 8830 out of box in Trusty?
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey. i imagine there will be proprietary drivers listed in the repos,  the ATI site shows Linux drivers available for the ATI Radeon HD 8830
<PatrickDickey> Thanks BluesKaj. Right now my issue is that I can't even get the Live DVD (for Saucy) to boot on my laptop. Either with UEFI enabled, or with CSM (Legacy BIOS enabled). I can get other DVD's to boot in CSM Mode, so I'm guessing it's the graphics driver. But, I'm not sure either way.
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey. , i had a HW recognition problem with Ubiquity a while back , so I installed the previous OS version, and did a do-release-upgrade to newest ...that bug in Ubiquity might still be lurking
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey. your symptoms seem to very similar to my experience above
<BluesKaj> seem to be
<PatrickDickey> So, you're saying I should try 12.04 or 13.04, and then upgrade?
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey. were you able to install 13.10 ?
<PatrickDickey> Nope. It won't even boot the Live DVD.
<BluesKaj> I'm assuming you want to install 14.04
<BluesKaj> ok 13.04 perhaps ? :)
<PatrickDickey> Well eventually. I'm trying to install 13.10 right now. One of the google results hinted at the card not being supported yet. That's why I figured I'd ask about the support in Trusty.
<PatrickDickey> I've got a Lubuntu DVD around here that I know is good. I'll try it. Just on the off-chance that it's my DVD.
<BluesKaj> yeah , that UEFI  has become a problem , I'm not looking forward to installing Kubuntu on the new lenovo laptop I'll be receiving in a few days ...it uses intel for most HW including graphics
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey. yeah that sounds like it might work and then you can add whichever desktop you want to it
<PatrickDickey> I'll try it later. Thanks for your help and suggestions. :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-01
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> !staff
<lotuspsychje> HFSPLUS: join #ubuntu-ops if you need assistence
<DJones> csop
<lotuspsychje> oh seems liek trouble :p
<Elementofme> hi
<SaveME> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<share> .
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<themusicgod1> last night I noticed a pure white screen came up while I was working.  Alt-fn'd to terminal...process "Web Content" was using near 100% cpu.  Killed it, alt-fn'd back to gnome, issue went away.  This happened maybe 2-3 times over a few hours.  Finally, it happened again, but when I went to alt-fn to terminal...white screen stayed
<themusicgod1> ...unfortunately it stayed even after reboot.  Now acer travelmate x483-6691 won't post (or at least the video won't initialize on POST)
<themusicgod1> I couldn't get it to display on external monitor, but notice that the keyboard keys that control backlight do continue to control it
<themusicgod1> it sounds from the hard drive spinning up that it does try to boot, though I'm unsure how far it gets(I'm trying to ssh in to no avail)
<themusicgod1> from some googling it seems like acers do have this issue, and that if it isn't entirely hardware/connection related, the suggested solution is to by default not suspend when the lid closes
<themusicgod1> I guess my question is it worth suggesting this setting for ubuntu for my particular model?  It might prevent another laptop being effectively bricked
<lordievader> themusicgod1: Your suggestion is better suited for #ubuntu-devel, however if I may give my opinion, it sounds to me like a bug with the hardware.
<themusicgod1> maybe
<themusicgod1> though it is interesting that the first time it came up a resync of the video was possible
<themusicgod1> via software alone
<WhoKnows_625> hilordievader: hi, I have join. Need any output? (from the unmet dependencies)
<lordievader> WhoKnows_625: Err, well seeing yofel's comments in #kubuntu it seems to be known.
<WhoKnows_625> lordievader: ok then
<schultza> What do I need to know to get started? And are you guys actively working on Unity 8 with this +1/testing release?
<k1l> for unity8/mir there is a different testing iso. but its really in development stage
<schultza> And they don't like outsiders for the development stage? ...or is there a way I can come help with that?
<k1l> search for that desktop testing iso and give it a go
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-26
<schultza> Whats the fast way to get ubuntu+1 set up so when testing updates to a new code name, it just continues to roll on without editing the sources.list file or clicking a button?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> all good thanks - you?
<lordievader> Trying to wake up...
<elfy> heh
<elfy> well - good luck with that, but I'm off to work
<lordievader> Good luck with that too ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-27
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> BBL
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-28
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-29
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<penguin42> hey
<BluesKaj_> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-30
<wolfheart> hello
<elfy> hello
<wolfheart> how do Install the 32bit development libs in ubuntu 15.04 please ?
<elfy> not sure I'm afraid
<Mikaela> !multiarch
<Mikaela> I think that multiarch is the key, but I am not sure either
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<Mikaela> hi
 * Mikaela is somewhat scared of replying to anything here because of !offtopic
<elfy> well I'd not not say hi :)
<elfy> don't really know why I bother with this channel tbh - rarely anyone wanting to do much with xubuntu in here :)
<Mikaela> nothing is wrong with that channel either of course, but when I am being over-sensitive and emotional everything hurts
<elfy> I don't like the -ooftopic channel
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<Mikaela> my situation is just difficult and when those words are used
<BluesKaj> the ubuntu offtopic chat is full of juveys :P
<elfy> yea - but ops in here just want the channel to be on-topic
<BluesKaj> and juvenile behaviour
<elfy> apparently
<elfy> cue dying channel
<BluesKaj> I hang out in the kubuntu-offtopic chat , fewer ppl , but much more adult
<elfy> <- xubuntu-offtopic
<Mikaela> hmm, am I even on any offtopic channel
<elfy> no idea :)
<Mikaela> oh, I am. #ubuntu-fi-offtopic #weechat-offtopic and #hexchat-offtopic
<elfy> :)
<Mikaela> my whois should tell most of chanells unless they are marked as +s
<WhoKnows_625> hi, is there some package to provide qt4 support in a qt5 environment? for compiling propurses, something quivalent to libkf5kdelibs4support5
<penguin42> do you need that, or do you just install libqt4-dev?
<penguin42> or are you explicitly after KDE support?
<WhoKnows_625> I have just clone a repo and trying to get a first glance at the code
<WhoKnows_625> it compiles ok in my kde4 machine but not in kd5
<penguin42> yeh not sure
<WhoKnows_625> the error I get is that the variable QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR has not found
<WhoKnows_625> but I have conpiled kf5 examples correctly
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: you can try daily builds already
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: but alpha is end december
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: there was a discussion in a FB group and someone was claiming they installed 16.04 alpha, that's why I asked
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: not alpha, just early stage now, but it can be installed nicely
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: im running it also
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: if you like testing and bughunting in early stage, try and install :p
<Kartagis> yea, my dayjob includes bughunting, but I don't want to risk it
<lordievader> Yes, it ain't recommended to install Xenial on a production machine.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-24
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<krabador> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi krabador
<retrojeff> $ sudo sed -i 's/trusty/xenial/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<retrojeff> will this work?
<retrojeff> the only errors I saw are 404's on the extras
<retrojeff> oh crap when I marked all the upgrades in synaptic package manager its showing so many broken packages
<retrojeff> so this is a bad idea
<TJ-> how about do-release-upgrade --devel
<retrojeff> in synaptic is says on the bottom
<retrojeff> 3416 packages listed, 3485 installed, 4 broken. 3295 to install/upgrade, 141 to remove
<retrojeff> broken ones are pidgin-twitter, swig, telepathy-haze
<retrojeff> and pidgin-encryption
<retrojeff> I guess I could purge these
<retrojeff> ok selecting to purge swig installs swig3.0
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-25
<retrojeff> ohhhh pidgin was showing broken because I have a PPA enabled
<retrojeff> disabled the PPA and now its fine
<retrojeff> ok marking libautopilot-qt for upgrade
<retrojeff> holy hell batman
<retrojeff> like just that 1 package so many things depend on it
<retrojeff> oh I am going about this backwords
<retrojeff> I need to remove/purge packages that are not used it 16.04
<retrojeff> and upgrade the rest
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<retrojeff> ok so I am now running 16.10
<retrojeff> most if not all my packages are up to date
<retrojeff> after spending close to 5 hours resolving depends
<retrojeff> ohhhhhhh 16.04 not 16.10
<retrojeff> anyways every 5 min if I dont touch anything my screen will blank
<retrojeff> and moving the mouse will return to the login screen
<retrojeff> and xscreensaver is not running
<retrojeff> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<retrojeff> stupid bot hush
<retrojeff> ./me slaps ubottu with a large trout
<retrojeff> the 2nd problem is certain menus have odd boxes around them
<retrojeff> I think both these issues are related to nvidia drivers
<retrojeff> ok the blank screen thing its related to bbswitch
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<elhoir> hello guys, just a question.. hoiw do you know which exasct driver are you using? (radeon, radeonsi, r600.....)?
<elhoir> my GPU is an  AMD HD6750
<lordievader> elhoir: lspci -k tells you.
<lordievader> Or lshw.
<elhoir> lspci -k says "radeon"
<elhoir> but, it says so even after purging xserver-xorg-video-radeon package
<elhoir> thATS WHY I AM NOT SURE
<elhoir> oooops
<elhoir> thats why i am not sure
<lordievader> elhoir: Did you reboot after purging the package?
<elhoir> lordievader, cant remember...
<TJ-> elhoir: the kernel driver reported by 'lspci' is *not* the same thing as the X server video drivers
<lordievader> Well, if it is still loaded it points to a no.
<lordievader> That too.
<elhoir> TJ-, so... what th am i using? :P
<TJ-> elhoir: if nothing is currently depending on the kernel module it can be unloaded with "modprobe -r radeon" but I'd suspect it is driving the TTYs and therefore cannot be removed
<TJ-> elhoir: your question is too generic. "you" aren't using a driver, but some software components of the PC are. Which component you mean will require a different answer
<TJ-> elhoir: once an exectuable program, or library, is loaded into memory it will remain in-use and available whilst it is linked, even if you unlink (remove) the file it was loaded from.
<elhoir> ok... i mean my GPU
<elhoir> which driver is it using
<elhoir> radeon, radeonsi, r600....
<TJ-> elhoir: in reality the file is still there, alive and well and being used. unlink-ing only makes it invisible in the file-system. Once no process has it in use *then* the file will be deleted
<elhoir> TJ-, yeah, i understand, you need a reboot to see the differences
<TJ-> The GPU kernel module driver for hardware access will be the one reported by 'lspci -k'
<elhoir> or a  X restart
<elhoir> TJ-, it reports "radeon"
<elhoir> is it radeonsi?
<TJ-> The 'driver' (shared library) used by the X server will be reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * elhoir is looking for it
<elhoir> [    50.022] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
<elhoir> [    50.022] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600
<elhoir> [    50.022] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600
<elhoir>  found (i think)
<TJ-> mesa-vdpau-drivers: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/vdpau/libvdpau_r600.so.1.0.0
<TJ-> vdpau-va-driver: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/r600_drv_video.syo
<TJ-> libgl1-mesa-dri: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/r600_dri.so
<elhoir> and now, why is it using r600 instead of radeonsi?
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-27
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi tsimonq2, just got back from winterizing the vehicle
<tsimonq2> cool :D
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-29
<elhoir> hello, a question not specific for Ubuntu, but Linux in general
<elhoir> i was wondering, now that systemd has replaced init....
<elhoir> how do you switch between runlevels?
<elhoir> i mean, it was "init 1", "init 6"....
<elhoir> but , how do you do so now that systemd is the init daemon?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shookees> hi
<SCHAAP137> looking forward to Xenial Xerus
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-01
<valorie> yay, on zesty!
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.8.4 on Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) powered by Linux 4.8.0-28-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 1899/3800 MHz, RAM: 5430/24029 MB, Storage: 320/967 GB, 321 procs, 0.12h up
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-02
<gahan> can you opt out of systemd?
<nacc> gahan: not easily, afaict, with >= 16.04
<gahan> what has the world come to ;-) thanks
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-27
<lotuspsychje> anyone brave tested bionic daily yet?
<dax> it's my daily driver at home
<dax> works fine, with the usual occasional hiccup
<lotuspsychje> dax: not yet more goodies then on artful i presume?
<dax> not much of a difference, indeed
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-28
<ducasse> !info ncmpcpp
<ubottu> ncmpcpp (source: ncmpcpp): ncurses-based client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1build2 (bionic), package size 741 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<dax> In case anyone else was curious (I was and just looked it up): the plan as of a month ago is for Ubuntu 18.04 to ship with linux 4.15: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/10/25/kernel-team-summary-october-25-2017/
<dax> which, happily, presumably means that amdgpu DC will be in-kernel (but disabled by default for non-Vega, can be enabled on the kernel cmdline)
<dax> specifically, amdgpu.dc=1
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-01
<melon_> ls
<melon_> Is IRC alive?
<dax> no
<dax> we're all zombies here
<Bashing-om> But it is not my fault that I am zombized :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-03
<cskama> anybody knows whether thunderbird will eventually get the new design that firefox has? 
<TJ-> cskama: Doubtful, as Mozilla is/has dropped development of Thunderbird
<cskama> i know but there's still a community around it, isn't there
<TJ-> Possibly, but I'm not sure there's sufficient to change the core to the degree required
<cskama> yeah...bummer
<tomreyn> hopefully not, or all the extensions would have to be redone
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-26
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.18.21 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<fling> Hello.
<fling> What are deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list for focal?
<lotuspsychje> dont repeat questions you already got answered fling 
<fling> umm I still don't have the lines
<fling> I read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<fling> Can you please paste /etc/apt/sources.list from focal?
<neoclust> Hi
<neoclust> i don't find any linux-firmware-nonfree deb in recet ubuntu ( like focal ) 
<neoclust> where can i find it ?
<tomreyn> what makes you think you should find a package by this name?
<tomreyn> and what do you expect to find in it?
<lotuspsychje> neoclust: ^
<fling> I untared the distfile and inspected the patches
<fling> thanks
<lotuspsychje> im experiencing a new bug #1854034 feel free to test around with smplayer a bit
<ubottu> bug 1854034 in smplayer (Ubuntu) "Browse bar is stuck and buttons greyed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854034
<bittin_> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/totem/issues/377 did my duties
<lotuspsychje> hmm crashes for me aswell bittin_ you made a launchpad bug?
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: Launchpad pointed me to their Gitlab
<bittin_> but you can link it to Launchpad for me if you want
<lotuspsychje> im filing the bug bittin_ 
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: thx trying to update to latest Totem from Flatpak to see if that helps
<bittin_> nah still same
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: can you affect bug #1854085 please
<ubottu> bug 1854085 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem sefaults on launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854085
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: how do i do that, haven't used Launchpad since 2007 sorry
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: in the left upper corner you see: does this affect me?
<lotuspsychje> after logging into launchpad, you click that saying, yes this bug affects me
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: there we go :)
<lotuspsychje> tyvm and nice found bittin_ 
<bittin_> np well vlc and mpv works but would be good with a working Totem when its released as thats shipped as standard
<bittin_> :D
<lotuspsychje> try playing around with smplayer too bittin_ maybe my other bug might hit you too
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: heh i don't use that but good to know
<lotuspsychje> yeah (feel free)
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: do you know how to create a stack trace with debug symbols?
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: not really, what are you gonna do exactly?
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/totem/issues/377#note_656651 Andre Klapper wanted a Stacktrace of the Totem crash
<bittin_> but never done that before
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: i think thats what i added to my bug description, SIGSEGV...
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: ill upload my crash to the bug holdon
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: added
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: to see yours, /var/crash
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: ah thanks
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/totem/issues/377#note_656651
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: you have a new reply
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: you should have filed the bug with ubuntu-bug from the start
<lotuspsychje> but now i created it, you can leave it there
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: alright
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: thx
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-29
<bittin> New Pre Alpha of 20.04 in a couple of minutes
<oerheks> ole
<bittin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/focal-desktop-amd64.iso
<bittin> Updating to Pre Alpha 2 now
<bittin_> Done :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-30
<dreamcat4> thanks again oerheks ~ since this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/440.36-0ubuntu1/+build/18169335 is not available on 19.10 yet i will instead be using the system76 nvidia drivers @ .31 currently. at least until you can catch up over here with it
<dreamcat4> already installed and built now, just gotta reboot into it
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-01
<guiverc> I've been having a number of systems fail to shutdown (20.04 live or live-installs) after you hit "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:", and sysrq keys do nothing too as if shutdown has complete; just power not gone off.. 
<lotuspsychje> i didnt notice that on early daily's yet guiverc 
<guiverc> it could be related to my 'test' boxes being mostly museum age  (my main box is ~decade old)
<lotuspsychje> lol museum age
<lotuspsychje> i just love testing new releases on old boxes
<lotuspsychje> welcome Dreaman 
<lotuspsychje> help testing out bugs Dreaman ?
<lotuspsychje> !pm | Dreaman 
<ubottu> Dreaman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lotuspsychje> talk here please Dreaman 
<lotuspsychje> im getting +r you need to be identified with services from webchat
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: check /mode #ubuntu+1 +q
<lotuspsychje> right
